# [VtR][Mature] Born into Darkness: Arc 1



## Graf (Dec 30, 2007)

Main IC thread for Born into Darkness a Vampire: the Requiem game based in "the City" an unidentified (and imaginary) city located in the mid-west on the banks of  a large lake.

This thread is Mature, due partially to the inherent nature of the game (playing deceptive, bloodsucking things-that-look-like-people-but-aren't) and also due to possible themes.

Links
OOC
Characters Thread

Original Discussion


----------



## Graf (Dec 30, 2007)

reserved


----------



## Graf (Dec 30, 2007)

also reserved


----------



## Graf (Dec 30, 2007)

*Scene 1 Setting*

May be changed (i.e. clarified etc) before going up. For now just where i'm at.

[sblock=Blackcoat's "Mansion"]
A rundown mansion tucked away in the Northern forests of the city.

The manse has three full stories, and looks dangerously  delapidated from the outside. At one point the woods was cleared away from the central building but in the ensuing years it has slowly crept back. Now vines strangle the Western section of the building.

The single approach to the mansion is an access road off a country lane about a kilometer away. The approach isn't streight preventing sight to the road. The entire thing is cracked by thick tree roots and potholes that threaten to swallow cars whole.

The East wing  was apparently the site of some serious, if crude, construction work (probably before the approach became so overgrown). The outer walls have been knocked in, and a signficant amount of concrete has apparently been laid. There is no obvious use for the concrete from the outside and no finishing work has been done.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Dec 30, 2007)

*Beth's Intro*

*Beth* is standing by the this crumbling edifice. She's aware of having gotten in a cab and given the cabbie directions to this place, but up until now everything has been in a haze.

A woman's face floats in her minds eye. She has severe horn rimmed glasses and her hair tied back in a conservative style.
The details are etched so sharply in her eye that the face seems hyperrealistic, small details (a small spot of brown among dyed gray hairs, the furrowed brow, a the reflection of Beth's face in the glasses) seem to leap out.

She was embraced by *Constance,* a Mekhet. She knows that. But she's not sure how she knows it. Someone would have told her, but who?

Information sits in *Beth's* head, neatly, like there are little cabinets with little labels.
Now she feels like she's got  a lot of it, but spread out on a desk, or dumped in piles around a floor.

Has she met *Constance*? She must have. The woman made her a vampire, when did they meet?


The answer floats up, unbidden in her mind, _A few weeks ago._
But what was she doing between now and then?
Another answer floats up _Learning to be a vampire. From *Constance*._

Again though, details ellude her. It's like she's reading from a script.

A man, the lower part of his face covered by a red scarf comes out of the house in front of her.
There are maybe 10 crumbling stone steps leading up to the front door of the house. He stops at the top and eyes her warily.

"Who are you?" he says.

[sblock=Note]
ig,
The fact that Beth's memory is faulty in some sort of inexplicable way is pretty much apparent from the get-go. It's not something she's ever experienced before.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Dec 30, 2007)

*Diego's Intro*

[sblock=Notes]
Only,

You have a bit of weird begining point. I'd appreciate it if you'd try to run with it "in character". I think that as the game progresses it will make a lot more sense than it does now.
[/sblock]


*Diego* almost lost his seat as the cab hit another pothole.  

His cabbie, a wary looking African, had assured him that this was the spot; he seemed to be spending more time watching the trees around him than the road.

As he watched another cab grinding his way down the driveway he could see why he'd been reluctant to go further.
It had been a strange few months since he had met *Eustace Vanderchild*. Or rather, since  *Vanderchild* had offered him 100 dollars to "interview him". Ostensibly it had been to discuss prision life. Having blown off *Boggs'* offer to join his gang he'd been at ends while he was thinking about his next step.
Of course the old man hadn't interviewed him at all really. Mostly he'd just waved the tarot card in front of him and said "you're the theif!". And then he'd sucked his blood out and woken him up.
The next few months hadn't progressed any more easily. *Vanderchild* was apparently pretty much crazy and convinced that there was some sort of cosmic conflict that *Diego*, as "the theif" was supposed to participate in.

*Deigo* was still processing what being a Vampire, or Kindred, or Damned or whatever he was supposed to be meant to him. But apparently this meeting that he was supposed to be going to was "important to his destiny". Going to this gathering, whatever it was, seemed to be a small price to pay for getting a night on his own, away from the crazy old coot.

The sound of the taxi hitting a particularly large pothole, and leaving something behind in it, brought *Deigo* back to the present.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

_Freaking crazy ass old man. He was senile anyway. Of course I'm *a* thief, maybe not *the* thief._ "Hey, take it easy. I don't want to die in this crappy cab. Diego was already getting tired of this guy. Cabbies had a reputation as being bad drivers, but he was one of the worst. "Just stop the d@mn cab. I'll walk. You for d@mn sure aren't getting paid. You almost killed me like ten times. Get outta here before I call the police and you boss. I hope your ass gets fired.

Diego pulls his jacket tight around him and walks up the drive, smiling at his free cab ride. He bends over to appear to be checking his shoes, while he makes sure his knife is in his boot. He had another tucked away safely behind his back, but could feel it and knew it was there. Diego trudged the rest of the way up the driveway and knocked on the door. _Wonder who's going to answer. Hell, I wonder *what* is going to answer._


----------



## Graf (Dec 31, 2007)

*Diego*

Behind him *Deigo*'s cabbie honks loudly.

There seems to be an answering howl of a wolf. Perhaps not so far away.

The cabbie stops honking and puts it in reverse, slamming the bottom of his cab all the  way back down the hill.
Diego makes good time up the road on foot, passing another cabbie frantically navigating his way down the hill on the way up.

It looks like someone else got here before him.

*Diego* meant to march directly up to the foot of the mansion, but as he approaches he can see two people standing in front of the house. A man with a red scarf* and a teenage girl in goth attire**.
[sblock=who's who]
*The red scarf is a vampire called Nice. He doesn't trigger frenzy.
**Beth; industrygothica's character. She does trigger frenzy. He passes.
Beth will have to make a check upon seeing Diego.
[/sblock]

The man in the red scarf is wearing some sort of black poncho. He's standing at the top of the steps looking down at *Beth*.

[sblock=To Only]
Please give ig a chance to make a post for Beth before Diego announces his presence. 
Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Dec 31, 2007)

*Biggs*

*Biggs* "awakes" again. He's still tied up firmly in a metal coffin.
The, increasingly familiar, Indian face comes into view, finger over pursed lips lips. A voice from outside of *Biggs*' view bellows "Reggie?"
The short man quickly replaces the cover of the coffin.

*Biggs* can make out this so called "LB" through an air hole. Everything alright Reggie?
"The gentlemen rest comfortably. I just checked them myself."
"Great. I don't want any f______ mishaps on the way to Blackie's."

The coffin is unceremoniously loaded into large vehicles. The trip takes about 45 minutes.

[sblock=Warshrike]
This actually occured a couple of hours before Beth and Diego arrive at the mansion.
Sorry. Going to take a few more posts to get you into IC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 31, 2007)

Graf said:
			
		

> "Who are you?" he says.




"I..." She stumbles over her words as she takes in the strange surroundings and the odd man in front of her.  "I'm Beth," she finally says, as if he should know.  She thinks that she must feel a bit like Alice after falling through the rabbit-hole.


----------



## Graf (Jan 1, 2008)

The guy puts on a "tough guy" front but Beth thinks he's almost as confused and put off by her being here as she is.

OK. Well. I'm *Nice.* And I work for the law around here. And... and *"Beth"* doesn't cut it. When did you get to the city? Have you announced yourself to the Prince?


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 1, 2008)

"Where exactly is _here_, I wonder?" Beth asks more to herself than the strange man in front of her.

"Yes, I'm sure you're very _Nice_, but I'm sorry, 'Beth' is all you get because that's all I have." She looks the man in the eyes when she speaks.  "I seem to have forgotten a few things, I guess, and I've yet to see any _prince_."


----------



## Graf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Beth and Diego*

The man scratches the top of his bald gray head. This makes him look less even tough and more flummoxed.

"*Nice *is a name. It's what I'm called. I'm called *Nice*."

"If you don't know where you are then how did you get here? The Prince is..." He looks over at the road and spots a man (*Diego*) standing at the top of the decrepit approach. He lets out a muted snarl when he sees him. 

*Beth *knows why she's snarling. She feels it too. An instinctive primal reaction from something _inside her_to something _inside *Diego*_. She fights back the bizarre urge to charge at him and tear his throat out.

[sblock=predator's taint v Diego]
Despite vastly different die pools. Both get one success.[/sblock]

"Who's your friend?" *Nice *is back up on the balls of his feet.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

"Not her friend Kindred. Name's Diego. Who are you?" Diego stops as he talks, keeping a little bit of distance between him and the pair of kindred. "Nice scarf. Anyway, Vanderchild told me this would be a good place to go to and if it gets me away from his crazy ass, I figured I would check it out. What's this gathering all about?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Beth and Diego*

Nice takes a wary halfstep back. Watching Diego as he moves. They're separated by a healthy distance of 20 meters (~65'). 

"I'm Nice. I'm the deputy!"  Diego can make out. 
[sblock=Beth hears]
In a normal voice, that Beth can hear he says "There's no gather... Oh. Hell.[/sblock]

He bellows out "When were you embraced?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Biggs*

The vehicle sounds big. It takes Biggs close to the entire 45 minute car ride to get one of his thumbs free of the heavy chain covering it.
Eventually the vehicle turns onto an extremely bumpy road. It drives slowly, even with an impressive set of shocks the Biggs' coffin is slammed up and down.
The bumping and slamming gives Biggs a lot of opportunities to pull at his hand. As the vehicles come to a stop he's managed to free his entire hand.
The coffins are manhandled off the truck and into ground.

Biggs can make out a vampire with a red red scarf over his face (Nice) directing the men to move the coffins down into some sort of building and down into a basement.

He's getting ready to undo them.
A nasal voice says "20 bucks says they go all crazy on you when you unstake 'em"
"*Oscar*. You're not supposed to be here."
"Viper man. My names Viper. You know. Like the snake. Oscar's not a cool..."
"You're not here man."
"I know. That's why I got obfuscate up."
"It doesn't work if you're talking."
"It's cool. They ain't awake yet."
"No. But I'm going to wake them up. And when I do, you're not here."
"Cool. Yeah. I got it. I got obfuscate up."
"Good."
Almost a minute passes.
"I'll pop them as soon as they go for you man."
"*Oscar!*"
"Boom! I'll pop them good. I got your back."
"I'm working here. This s___ is really sealed. They put some sorta glue on the edges. Just sit tight. OK?"
Works for a little bit more. 

"*Blackcoat *knows I'm here right?"
"Did we talk about it?"
"Yeah."
"And what did I say?"
"You said that you'd tell her that you was getting me to help."
"So what do you think I did?"
"OK. Cool. I was just asking." The voice is defensive.

"Did you tell *the prince*?"
"Oscar!"The man in the red scarf snarls and turns around stalking toward an apparently empty corner. "Did I say I was gonna tell the prince?"
"No." the voice from the corner is small.
"So do you think I told him?"
"You didn't say whether you did or not."
"Do you think I told him?"
"I was just asking."
"Stop asking me s___. I got a lot of s___ to do tonight."
"OK."

Nice comes back. He seems to be making progress. A thin shaft of light strikes Biggs' facewhen, "Who taught you Auspex?"
"What?" Nice spins around. He sounds surprised this time, not angry.
"You totally see me."
"You're. Talking. To. Me!"
"Yeah but I wasn't and I just moved and you turned around and you were looking at where I am now."
Nice turns away from Oscar's voice and back towards the case.
"*Oscar...*"
"I ain't gonna tell anybody. I just thought it was cool is all."
"*Oscar.* I can't teach you."
"I know. I was just saying that it's cool."
"*Oscar*... if I could..."
"No man. Obfuscate is cool man. Way cooler than Auspex. I'm just saying it's cool you know. You know?"
"Yeah man. I know. Listen..."
"I'll be quiet. You won't hear nothing from me all night. Brother's Word."
Nice stops, freezes really. You can see him staring straight ahead at the coffin.
"You know, the Brotherhood. We're brothers. All for one and all that. Brother's Word."

Nice savagely attacks the case with the crowbar.
After several minutes he manages to force the heavy metal. It clatters to the ground with a loud bang.

*Biggs* stays very still, the stake is partially lodged in his chest. *Nice* almost certainly doesn't notice that the vampiric vampire hunter is awake, because he turns quickly to the second coffin.

*Biggs* is dimly aware that he's not breathing. Now that he's a monster it's almost horrifically easy to stay completely still.

Then *Nice* stops. He freezes for a minute, head cocked to one side.
"Nobody supposed to be here yet." He sets the crowbar down on a table and heads out of the room.

The walls and ceiling are made entirely of unfinished concrete giving the whole place the feel of a post modern cave. There is a small table in the center of the room, another coffin to the right of *Biggs'* is still sealed. Light comes from an construction bulb, hanging from the ceiling.

The small room is very still.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 2, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> He bellows out "When were you embraced?"





"Couple of months ago I think. Some crazy old man." Diego stares confused. He didn't like not knowing exactly what was going on. Ignorance tends to get people into trouble. "Hey Deputy Nice. Don't mean to interupt whatever the hell it is that is going on, but I have no freaking clue what is happening here. Some crazy ass old man drank me dry, then I woke up. I know what I am, and I know what you are, but what in the HELL is going on?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 2, 2008)

Beth's eyebrows raise at the mention of a _gathering_.  "A Vampire party?" she asks quietly.

"I'm lost too," she says louder, so Diego can hear.  "But you're going to clear all that up, because you're a Nice deputy, right?" she says to the red scarf,  batting her thick, black eyelashes in a blatant over-the-top attempt to win the man over.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

Uncertain wether the invisible Oscar is still around, Biggs continues to free himself, albeit as quietly as possible.


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*Outside Blackcoat's Mansion*



			
				Diego said:
			
		

> I know what I am, and I know what you are, but what in the HELL is going on?"




*Nice *yells back "Not gonna keep yelling. Come over here and I'll explain."



			
				Beth said:
			
		

> Beth's eyebrows raise at the mention of a _gathering_.  "A Vampire party?" she asks quietly.
> 
> "I'm lost too," she says louder, so *Diego *can hear.  "But you're going to clear all that up, because you're a Nice deputy, right?" she says to the red scarf,  batting her thick, black eyelashes in a blatant over-the-top attempt to win the man over.



*Nice *raises an eyebrow and gives her a sour look. He seems utterly unaffected by *Beth*'s attempts to win him over.

After *Diego *approaches to within 20 feet he continues "OK. This isn't a "party". You're both in serious trouble. You're in the City but neither of you have been announced to the *prince*. That's bad, it's particularly bad for your sires; who should know better.
But you're not lost. You're supposed to be here. Which is.... whatever. The *Prince*'ll decide."

*Nice *pulls a chunky cell phone from his pocket and starts to dial. Then he stops.

"You," he points at *Diego *"Were embraced by a Vander...uh ford? No," the Deputy manages to remember the name Diego originally yelled, "Vanderchild. Three months ago? Right??"
"You," he looks at *Beth*, "Were embraced, as in, made a vampire by who? When? And how old are you?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Basement of Blackcoat's Mansion*

*Biggs *struggles to free himself without making too much noise. The heavy chains wrapping him are easy enough to get off, and he manages with a minimum of clanking. He will soon be free.

He keeps a wary eye out, but there is no sign of the invisible *Oscar*.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> "You," he looks at *Beth*, "Were embraced, as in, made a vampire by who? When? And how old are you?"




"Constance, I think." Her voice quiets, defeated.  The gravity of the situation is quickly sinking in.  "A few weeks ago; I'm only 19."  Beth tries to keep up the facade, but she's falling apart on the inside.  "Look, I really don't remember anything... almost. It's..."  She struggles to find the words--something to make sense of it all as the man works the phone.

"Gah!" Her frustration gets the better of her, and she spins on her heels to gather her thoughts while the man uses the phone.  "I don't think you're very nice anymore," she says aloud to herself.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> You," he points at *Diego *"Were embraced by a Vander...uh ford? No," the Deputy manages to remember the name Diego originally yelled, "Vanderchild. Three months ago? Right??"





"Something like that. So Vanderchild is in trouble eh? Serves that crazy ol' coot right." Diege moves over to the young woman's side, putting an comforting arm around her, "Don't worry too much about it, it will come back when it's ready. As for this guy............ he seems okay. Hasn't killed us yet huh?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beth and Diego*

*Outside Blackcoat's Mansion*

"*Constance*?" 

"*Constance*?" *Nice *repeats to himself. He tugs a bit at his scarf. There's something odd about the way the scarf covers his face from his throat to the bridge of his nose.
Or something odd about what's under the scarf.

"Nineteen. OK. That's great. That's perfect. He'll be OK with nineteen." He looks like he's going to ask something, but then stops himself. "Nineteen. Great."
*Nice * unfolds the phone starts dialing.



			
				Beth said:
			
		

> "I don't think you're very nice anymore," she says aloud to herself.



*Nice *favors *Beth* with another sour look, but continues to enthusiastically punch buttons on the phone.



			
				Diego said:
			
		

> "Something like that. So *Vanderchild *is in trouble eh? Serves that crazy ol' coot right."



*Nice *looks like he might say something. But the phone is up to his ear and ringing now.

"Yes sir. It's me. *Nice*. No sir. I'm the deputy. No, it's "Nice" now. Yes sir. No. No. Much better sir. No I really agree." 

Both *Beth *and *Diego *think Nice looks  calm and relaxed on the phone.

 "Yes. I wanted to let you know about more Neonates arriving at the mansion."

"No. No sir. No. I understand that your busy. Yes sir. SIR! It's not the hunter sir."

There is a pause.

"No sir. Yes. No the second coffin arrived. They're secure. I mean more sir. Other neonates sir. No. Not him. I mean new people sir. Two sir."

There is another long pause. *Nice *attentively holds the phone to his ear.

"Uh. She said *Beth *and..." He looks over at *Diego*. 
And then pulls the phone quickly away from his ear. The phone is emitting a steady stream of curses. *Beth *and *Diego *can make out the word "sire" in the mix.

Holding the receiver carefully in front of his face *Nice *clearly says "Constance".

The phone goes silent. *Nice *watches it for a minute. 
Then he carefully uses the tip of his index finger to push the phone closed.


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*Interlude: Archer and Cole*

[sblock=@LB's]*LB's Private Floor*

*Archer *and *Cole *awoke this evening to find that a polite note from *Raghunandan *suggesting that they "Stay in this evening"
The doors of their rooms seem to be securely fastened by some sort of 4-way bolt system; locking them in. Following the instructions has not proved difficult.

A few hours after dusk they are disturbed by a loud booming sound.
[sblock=Archer]
If *Archer *turns up his senses he can hear the sound of *LB *bellowing curses as he moves down the hall. He can also make out *Raghunandan  *saying "Yes. We'll need one car for the hospital."[/sblock]

*LB *kicks in *Cole*'s door. "RIP!"
*LB *kicks in *Arche*r's door. "GUMS!"

*LB*'s face is a sickly purple, a twisting mask of barely controlled rage. "Get your a__es to Blackies'! Now! And I mean f______ now!" *LB* continues to move down the corridor. Every few feet he pauses to kick or punch a wall or doorway.
*Raghunandan*, looking very much like a low rent butler, trails behind him carrying a phone (with a very long cord) in one hand and a leather duster tucked over the other. "And another car." he says into the receiver "Two gentlemen will be traveling to Miss *Blackcoat*'s."

Through the haze created by damaged concrete and plaster the "two gentlemen" can see the source of the original boom, . It appears someone launched LB's massive hardwood desk through the double doors of his office. What remains of it is embedded in the wall of the hallway.

*LB* summons the elevator by repeatedly driving his foot through the button panel. "You know what she says to me? Tha first f______ thing she says?" *LB* snarls.
*Raghunandan *sets down the phone and waits patiently.

"She says ah don't usually speak to two hundred-year-olds but ah'll make a f______ exception since youh are the f______ Prince! To me!"

*Raghunandan *proffers *LB* his duster. *LB* puts it on. The Indian man seizes the moment "You did mention something to me about elevators the other day."

"Ah'm f______ calm." LB struggles to develop some sort of control over himself.

"Of course. It's just that you asked me to..."

"Fine! Reggie!"

The elevator arrives and both men get it. LB, still purple, continues in a more conversational one. "I'm gonna tear her arms off. And her legs...." the *prince*'s voice is cut off by the closing of the elevator doors.
[sblock=Archer]
Archer splices his way though the sounds of the elevator motor, the quiet slide of the rails, to makes out a little bit more of the rant "no. Ah'm gonna feed them to her.... NO! She's gonna perform those f______ experiments she does on her..." 
the *prince*'s his voice dwindles out of even *Archer*'s enhanced hearing.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 3, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> The phone goes silent. *Nice *watches it for a minute.
> Then he carefully uses the tip of his index finger to push the phone closed.




Beth rolls her eyes in response to the violence coming from the other end of the phone.  "Just when I thought I got away from all that," she says in disgust.


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Basement of Blackcoat's Mansion*

*Biggs *manages to work off the last set of chains and carefully rest them on the ground. He's got the same pants he had on when he was fighting that yellow-faced-ghoul, but no shirt.

He's not cold though.

As he steps out of his coffin and into the center of the small room he can see out the only exit (a rough hewn cement aperture). The room beyond is larger and dominated by a massive bank vault door (partially ajar). There are several other exits including a stairway that leads up.

If *Oscar *is waiting to "pop" him there is no sign.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 3, 2008)

Diego nods at Beth's comment. _Even though he looks calm, that ass chewin' would have to make a person tense._ "That would be the Prince huh?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nice* nods. "That's right."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Archer stood listening in front of the heavily locked door, unsure if he was going to need to rebandage his neck tonight since he wasn't going anywhere. Eventually he decided to, just to prevent staining his shirt. As he finished he heard the booming sound. He was put on edge, for a moment thinking it was a breeching charge before he realized the sound was wrong. He was nonetheless still suspicious, and increased the sensitivity of his hearing as he approached his door.

Another loud noise, closer this time and a little different from before. Rip? Noun or verb? He took a few steps over to the mirror when the sound repeated itself. Loudly. Behind him. He cringed as the sound assaulted his hyper-sensitive ears. A whoosh of air sailed past his back as a chunk of the door collided with the opposite wall.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> "GUMS!"




LB's handiwork. It seemed to Archer that he had just been renamed 'Gums' by a man who made a heavily reinforced door look like an oversized toy made of balsawood and tin foil. Gums it would be, yes sirree.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> "Get your a__es to Blackies'! Now! And I mean f______ now!"




"Y-Y-Yes, sir," was all Archer managed to stammer out before the purple Prince stomped off. On the plus side, now Archer had a job to do. He always enjoyed work.

For a moment he glanced at the door, and pondered what would have happened if he was still standing there. Not wanting to lose himself in possibilities of what could have been he tentatively made his way out into the hallway. If Archer was 'Gums' (he was resolute in determining the origin of such a nickname) then obviously he was working with one 'Rip'. To that effect he looked for another kicked in door. He wondered if a nickname was right of passage in regards to LB's acceptance.

"Hey Rip, I hope you know where this Blackcoat lives 'cos I sure as hell don't," he glanced down the hallway at the elevator, "And I think we're taking the stairs down a level if we want to use the elevator."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

Biggs picks up the crowbar in one hand and the stake that was in his chest in the other, and moves into the next room with an eye out for any real weapons that might be around, like a log splitting axe or something. Also, he looks around quickly to see if his weapons were shipped here as well.


----------



## Graf (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Basement of Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Biggs* doesn't see any weapons as he makes his way out into the central basement room. 
Inside the vault Biggs can see a number of tiny cells (bars imbedded in concrete really) 
The rooms continue to be a mixture of crude cement-work and natural stone. 

In addition to the stairs and the bank vault door there is another reenforced steel door deeper on the darkness.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 3, 2008)

_Hmmm. Where to now? Not the vault, too risky. They shut me in there, forget about it. Up the stairs? Nah. Nice will be up there. And his invisible boy-toy Oscar Meyer Weiner. Steel reinforced door. Blackie might be there. Might be some sharp toys too. Yup, that's the way._

Biggs heads for the steel reinforced door, and tries to open it quietly.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Hey Rip, I hope you know where this Blackcoat lives 'cos I sure as hell don't," he glanced down the hallway at the elevator, "And I think we're taking the stairs down a level if we want to use the elevator."



“Nope, but I am sure the automobile that is waiting at ground level does.” Offers Cole, a.k.a Rip, with a confident smile. He looks towards the stairs and then back to his new colleague. “After you.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

Archer nodded, "You may have a point there," and after fetching his coat and a couple of things from his room took the lead.

"Oops, didn't see the second elevator. Guess we're fine from here. I'm Archer, by the way," he introduced himself, "LB's nicknames don't seem to be the most flattering things, and it would appear we're working together, so if you have a preference as to what I call you now's as good a time as any."

Archer had a bit of an accent, but where it was from was anyone's guess. He also had a kind of bumbling, harmless aura about him, and poking above the collar of his turtleneck were some thickly applied bandages around his neck. He rocked back and forth as they waited for the elevator to arrive at their floor.

"Oh, while I think of it, you wouldn't happen to know what the date today is, would you?" Archer asked, looking a little embarrassed.


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

*The Basement of Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Biggs *slinks through the gloom in the recesses of the basement. 

The right wall is natural stone, he's probably at the edge of the structure. It's slightly moist. The door is embedded in the left, concrete, wall.

He finds that the steel reenforced door is locked tightly. It seems to have both a key and a key pad, connected to a central locking mechanism with four bars that slide out directly into the concrete.
(i.e. into the top, left, right and bottom of the "doorframe")

In his military days if they'd needed to get through something like this grunts like Biggs would usually call in sappers*.
[sblock=*]
Or whatever the proper marine term is for a demolition team.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]
Archer realizes, as he looks at "Rip" that he knows him.
By reputation anyway.

He's the mysterious third man who founded his (former) employer Braddock, Fitzroy and Lamb almost 70 years ago. And Archer is *sure *this is _the _Cole Braddock. It's like the man from one of the black and white photographs actually got up off the page and wandered into Archer's life.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]
_Braddock, Fitzroy and Lamb_ scouted Archer out of college. The company is peculiar to say the least. 
Still controlled by the founders and their families it focuses on only one area: providing high quality weapons (and increasingly technology in general) to discriminating clients around the world. Naturally they call themselves "consultants" but as a privately held organization with assets in LRJ (low regulation jurisdictions like Cayman Islands, the Isle of Man, BVI, etc), they answer no outsiders anyway.

The company secretive to the point of is cultishness however in the seven years he's worked for them Archer has noted a number of things
* The company is almost a cult of personality, oriented oddly enough, around the single member who apparently wasn't active (Cole Braddock). Fitzroy, Lamb and their respective descendants occupy virtually all of the higher posts but Archer's never come across anything or anyone directly related to Cole. Until this moment he has seemed to exist only in the same set of black and white photos that adorn the executive suite of every _B,F &L_ office in the world.
* Rumors about Cole are ruthlessly suppressed (the joke is that it's the only way you can get fired). Naturally there are, of course, dozens of them. The most popular and persistent revolve around the idea that he runs the "black" side of the operation: industrial espionage for hire (as opposed to "in the course of business" one of Archer's areas), spycraft, assassination, and so forth. (The idea of a shell-within-a-shell makes great fodder for rumors). Archer himself has never seen or interacted with anyone from this purported "black" side of the business.
* The company operates globally, through a mass of limited partnerships, shell companies and so forth. However legally complex the operation is the actual operations are relatively blatant; the company relies upon lawyers and connections to insure that it stays above the fray.
* *Lamb *and *Fitzroy *were both extremely virile men, ruling with an iron hand and active into their nineties. When they passed away recently, one right after another, it triggered a power struggle for control of _B,F &L_. 
*The struggle is between the "old guard", the members of the family who are more traditional, and the "new guard" a handful of Harvard/Oxford educated cousins and junior members who have successfully revamped the company over the past 20 years and are demanding greater control. Not that Archer has seen out-and-out warfare yet.​Somewhat arbitrarily I would say that Archer was hired and promoted within the organization through a program developed by the "new guard" to assess people with uniquely valuable skills. His position was *Specialist *and he was on the *Senior Specialist* track (the highest non-management position within the organization).[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 4, 2008)

_Arg. The stairs it is then._ thinks Biggs as he heads back to the stairwell.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 4, 2008)

"So, what now, Mr. Nice?" Beth asks.  "Are we waiting on someone or what?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Biggs* slips quietly up the stairs crowbar and stake in hand. A quick glance around the dim first floor shows a ruined and quite mansion. An inch of dust covers most everything except several well worn paths.

There is no sign of life (or unlife), only a quiet breeze.

Over to his right, less than 10meters away, the main door of the mansion lies invitingly ajar.


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*


			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "So, what now, Mr. Nice?" Beth asks.  "Are we waiting on someone or what?"



*Biggs *starts as he picks out the sound of a woman's voice. Maybe things aren't as deserted as he thought they were a moment ago.


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

*Outside Blackcoat's Mansion*


*Nice *stops staring off into space. "Look. It's just Nice OK? No mister."

He rubs his gray, bald head. 

"Right. OK. Come with me. We'll stick you in the tank till we get this all sorted out."

He turns around and heads back toward the house.


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*

The door of the mansion slides further open. It looks to *Biggs *like someone is coming in.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 4, 2008)

Thinking fast, Biggs walks quickly to the openning door. 

_If i have to fight my way out, best i fight in front of the doorway. If Nice is there i won't have to worry about the invisible one._

When the door is fully open, Biggs is standing there, a sly smile on his lips, weapons ready. "Hello Nice. Pleasant evening for a stroll eh? Just stetching my legs as you can see. The bat-cave was a bit too cramped for my tastes."


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

*Nice *doesn't seem to be expecting anyone behind the door. Walking quickly he almost blunders into *Biggs*.

His face is separated from *Biggs*' by mere inches; eyes wide in shock.

"Hello Nice. Pleasant evening for a stroll eh? Just stetching my legs as you can see. The bat-cave was a bit too cramped for my tastes."

"You're staked." *Nice *asserts futilely.

[sblock=Predators taint]
Results
Biggs keeps his cool, (and maybe learns a valuable lesson about not surprising other vampires -- which is what this game is all about anyway) as does Diego. Beth loses it though.

Oscar frenzies after panicking seeing the hunter. [/sblock]

There is a muted howl from behind *Diego *as a blurred shape of a muscular young man appears charging up the stairs "gonna POP you!" yells *Oscar*.
*Beth *also snarls, losing herself in bestial frenzy and launching herself at *Biggs*.
[sblock=Who's Oscar]
The invisible guy who was standing behind Diego. So yes this is the first time he's appeared. Yes that would be surprising. No he doesn't trigger frenzy (which I am profoundly grateful for) due to Obfuscate **.[/sblock]

Inconveniently (from *Nice*'s standpoint) the startled deputy is in between them and their quarry.
[sblock=combat block]
Basically here's my opinion. With everyone using melee weapons and most of the combatants in frenzy the only choice everyone has is to attack Nice.
Le Surprise Roll
Biggs --> Surprised; doesn't act first round of combat (which makes some sense since he wasn't really expecting to experience or trigger frenzy or even that the "angry/hostile/territorial/defensive feeling" has a fancy name like frenzy)
Beth --> In Frenzy, will attack Nice to get to Biggs.
Oscar --> In Frenzy, will attack Nice to get to Biggs.
Nice --> Not surprised (or rather surprised but not _surprised_= the game effect where he loses his turn)
Diego --> same as Nice

Initiative -- this roll got a bit oopsied. Just take the first 4 results. Biggs, the surprised one, will join next round.
Nice 14
Diego 12
Beth 10
Oscar 9[/sblock]

Nice seems to recover at the sound of Oscar yelling and makes some sort of instinctive decision. 
He  turns around (facing away from Biggs), puts his arms out and yells "Stop!"
[sblock=It's Diego's Turn to Act]
Diego sees people around him (Beth, Oscar) freaking out, and since he felt the anger himself upon seeing Biggs, and Beth earlier, knows why.
What does Diego do?[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 4, 2008)

Biggs takes a step back and kicks the door shut. The door smashes into nice's face with a crunch. Biggs then rams his shoulder up against the door.

"NICE, get your cronies under control, or theres gonna be some serious bloodshed here tonight! I know what i am, and i got higher priorities than sending your a$$ back to hell!" He shouts through the blocked door.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 4, 2008)

OOC: Did i post that too soon, as in should i have waited for initiative?


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=OOC to War]
Yeah sorta, not really. Honestly I prefer finding out people's responces fast. If I know what you want to do then it's much easier for me than if I have to guess.

And it's that's a perfectly viable action. You talk about your own character, the action is clear (you make it clear that your happy hitting Nice with the door if its an issue), you give good description of what you're doing. 

It's just that you'll do it once you get over your surprise at suddenly 
1. having almost uncontrollably strong violent feelings at seeing random people 
2. having said random random people (two teenagers really) bare fang and charge you
3. having Nice defend you (probably surprising -- your call)
4. maybe recognizing Beth's character

If we get to that point and you haven't posted anything else to the contrary I will use the above as your action.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 4, 2008)

OOC: Ok, whats my initiative count on next turn, so i know when to post? And about frenzy, do we still choose our actions or do we completely lose it (and therefore switch over to ST control temporarily)?


----------



## Graf (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
The book says you roll when you join the combat and can act. 
I figure for the first fight or two we go by the book. 

There is an option for a pc to spend a willpower point and make a roll to "ride the wave". The player maintains a degree of control. It's similar to LB's most recent appearance (ie you pick what you break. 
It seems less meaningful to me if the player stays in control in both cases. 

For an online game the ride the wave mechanic is troublesome. Your supposed to decide before the initial frenzy roll is made. 
So it would be like "you may frenzy. Would you like to try to ride the wave? 
<wait 24 hours>
Pc: no
<roll some dice>
st: ok no frenzy. What do you want to do now?
<takes some more time>
pc: same fricking thing I was doing before you started this frenzy stuff!

Maybe we'll deal by just letting people spend willpower after they've already fallen into frenzy?[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“The name is Braddock, Cole Braddock and it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance Mr. Archer.” Says Cole. He is dressed in average attire that has a bit a of 1940’s style to it. Contrast to Mr. Archers bumbling aura, Cole has a very cool and calm demure about him. Giving one an impression that he has been around the block a few times. 

“I believe it’s a Friday. But alas I am unaware of the exact date.” Offers Cole. “You might want to heal that wound of yours before we head out into public.” Says Cole as looks at Archers’ wrapped up neck. “The less attention one draws the better. Especially from mortal eyes. They are not so keen on seeing walking, talking bandages.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2008)

"Thanks, it's a pleasure Cole. This is about as good as it gets I'm afraid. Timing of the injury meant that it's a keeper," Archer looked a little sheepish as he stepped into the elevator and hit the button for the parking level, "Best I can do is hide it and make like it's not as bad as it actually is. I try not to draw attention to it. Subtlety and a little spit shine has worked pretty well thus far."

Although Archer didn't mention that the disguise had seen practically nil real testing. He stood patiently, listening to the elevator music, until after a few moments he turned towards Cole with one of his eyebrows raised. He went to say something but proceeded to have a small coughing fit into a handful of tissues he drew from his pocket in a surprisingly fluid motion.

He composed himself, wiping drops of blood from around his mouth, "Sorry about that. You said your name was Cole Braddock? That wouldn't happen to be Braddock as in Braddock, Fitzroy and Lamb, would it?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

An amused smile escapes onto Cole’s face along with a hearty chuckle when his two old colleagues’ are mentioned. He looks at Archer still holding the smile and gives a small nod of his head. “It would appear so Mr. Archer. Though I must confess that my contribution to that particular conglomerate has been a bit ‘remote’. I am however, somewhat surprised that those two were able to have such a blooming and obvious well known reputation. Fitzroy and Lamb were great friends but they were not the two sharpest knives in the box.” Says Cole. “How may ask I do you know of them?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2008)

"No 'mister', just Archer works fine. Never been one for any kind of title. I've been working for the company for the past seven years, and I was doing pretty well until this all happened," Archer shrugged, "But damn Cole, or Mr. Braddock if you'd prefer, you look like you just stepped out of that sixty or so year old photo that every one of the upper management seems to have a copy of. Keeping up with events within the company of late?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 6, 2008)

*Outside Blackcoat's Mansion*

Diego, seeing Beth about to dive into the middle of a melee, tries to grab hold of her to stop her.
Despite her miraculous speed Diego manages to get a hold.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 6, 2008)

"Hold up there hun. You don't need to be gettin into a fight."



ooc: Sorry, sub thread is messed up for me.


----------



## Graf (Jan 6, 2008)

Beth snarls at Diego, teeth snapping as she triest to tear free. In her enraged state she's tremendously strong; Diego bearly manages to maintain his grip.

Oscar comes up short of Nice, who is still bellowing "STOP". He still looks like he's freaking out, but he seems to have regained a measure of control.


----------



## Graf (Jan 6, 2008)

Biggs gets quickly into the fray.

Recovering from his shock at his own reaction to seeing other vampires, and their reactions he  takes a step back and kicks the door shut. Biggs then rams his shoulder up against the door.

"NICE, get your cronies under control, or theres gonna be some serious bloodshed here tonight! I know what i am, and i got higher priorities than sending your a$$ back to hell!" He shouts through the blocked door.


----------



## Graf (Jan 6, 2008)

"Take it easy man. Just take it easy," *Nice* seems to be completely focused on *Oscar.*

"POP!" *Oscar* yells.

"No man. No popping. It's cool. We're all cool."

*Biggs*' disappearance from view allows *Beth* to easily master herself.

[sblock=Beth IC]
Beth realizes, somewhat distractedly, that she feels _different_, things around her are happening more slowly, she feels light on her feet, there's a slight doppler effect when she moves. Then it stops and she's slowed down.

And she realizes that she's seen the stocky guy with the crowbar before. The night that that freak first kidnapped her.[/sblock]
[sblock=Beth OOC]
Beth now has access to Celerity *.Beth's spent a blood point reflexible for Celerity when she dropped into frenzy. It only lasted for a round though. 
And Edictic Memory in action remembering Biggs[/sblock]

[sblock=Biggs IC]
That kid who was jumping for his throat looked sorta familiar.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 6, 2008)

Everything seems to move in slow-motion as Beth tries desperately to break free of Diego's grip. She claws at his hands and snaps her new fangs, but she's just not strong enough.

And then when the guy with the crowbar puts his boot into the door, she realizes it.  _That's the guy... sword guy_  A million thoughts go through her head in the eternity it takes the door to slam close.  _Thank him... Kill him..._

_The hot embers were flying everywhere, pieces of burning ash floating down into her hair.  Strange how quickly the smell of burnt flesh assaults one's senses.  And then she crashed through the door, setting the alarm to ringing.  Dazed and confused, alone in the cool night.  And then there's nothing..._

When she awoke from her reverie Diego was still holding her.  She wasn't sure if he was holding her back still, or if he was holding her up now, but she was thankful for it either way.

"I don't know what happened," she whispered to him, thinking she ought to be catching her breath now, if she had been breathing.  "I... I think I know him.  He saved me once.  At least I think he did."


----------



## Graf (Jan 7, 2008)

*Outside Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Nice *continues to talk quietly with *Oscar*.
At length Oscar's fangs retract and his face loses its bestial cast.

Beth and Diego stand quietly.Diego stands quietly as Beth makes her announcement and regains her composure.
[sblock=Beth]
Though your memory is fragmented you believe you met the-man-with-the-swords months ago during the summer. Before you were embraced (as the vampires apparently call it).[/sblock]

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Biggs *leans his shoulder back up against the door. He can hear *Nice *talking down that kid as well as a snatch of Beth is saying. "know him... saved me once..."

[sblock=Biggs]That _is_ where he knows her from. That freako ceremony with the jerk with the knife. Biggs wouldn't forget that easily. Biggs believes his fight with WJ probably happened a couple of days, maybe a week ago.[/sblock]

*The Car to the Mansion*
*Cole *and *Archer *are settled into the back of a comfortable old style vehicle. Once they are inside the driver heads off without a word.

The car makes speedy time and is soon winding through the wilderness to the northwest.

[sblock=Cole]
Cole has ridden with this man, or someone like him, fairly frequently on his "feeding runs". If history serves the man has been dominated to the point that conversation is virtually impossible.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2008)

"...and that's how it was last time I had checked, but I have no idea how long I've been out of the loop, which is why I asked if you knew the date. There's been a lot of political maneuvering amongst the new and old guard, but no outright conflict yet for control of the company. That information is old though, and I don't know what changes have taken place while I was MIA. Admittedly my position was a product of revamping efforts by the new guard, so it's probably in my best interests that they succeed if I want job security."

Archer, wary of the driver overhearing, explained to Cole in hushed terms what the company had been like in recent times, within the bounds of his knowledge.


----------



## Graf (Jan 8, 2008)

[sblock=Cole]There was no "company" when you, Lamb and Fitz in operation together. It the whole thing was built on shoestrings, bailing wire and Fitz's remarkable ability to forge signatures.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 8, 2008)

*Outside Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Nice *finishes talking *Oscar *down and turns to the sturdy double doors.

"Open the door! We're going to have a vampire to vampire conversation." 

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Biggs *can clearly hear *Nice *through the door.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 8, 2008)

Biggs opens the door and steps back a ways. "Fine, let's chat. Oh, hey, you wouldn't have anything to drink in here, would you?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Diego leans over to Beth, "Don't suppose you know what in the hell is going on do ya?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 8, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*

*Nice *enters the mansion waving for *Beth*, *Diego *and *Oscar *to follow him.

He leads the group through a relatively dust-free corridor and an empty kitchen toward a large steel door, like the sort for a walk-in freezer.
There's blood in there. But first we're gonna have ourselves a conversation.

*Nice *looks around the room. I'm going to just cut to the chase. There are a bunch of rules that all kindred or damned or whatever you feel like calling yourselves follow. I am not gonna tell you to follow them. But you're gonna hear what they are.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Diego shifts his weight impatiently. This was almost as being back in jail. At least there he was respected and feared.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 8, 2008)

Biggs examines his co-vamps while waiting for Nice to get to the point. He briefly glances at Beth with a sad expression, then shifts back to Nice. "Get on with it. The suspense would be killing me if i wasn't already dead."


----------



## Graf (Jan 8, 2008)

Right. The first thing is that you are human anymore. And I'm not just talking about drinking blood and all that.  There's something that lives inside you now. That fit that you just had? He looks at Beth. That was a little taste. Every time you feel threatened or scared or meet another vampire it'll be there. Snarling and trying to get out. If you wonder why there's all this fancy termonology for stuff. All these fancy titles and what not? It's to try to keep us acting like things that walk and talk and not just something that's out for its next meal.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego leans over to Beth, "Don't suppose you know what in the hell is going on do ya?"




"Not a clue," Beth says as she walks through the foyer, her arms crossed defensively across her chest. Her eyes are aimed at the floor, but she raises her head at the offering of blood.  As Nice continues to speak, she continues gazing at the details of the floor, only half-listening.  If it is possible, she seems even more defeated when he's finished.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole listens intently to Archers tales of the Corp. and its current power struggle. He makes numerous mental notes and already begins to make formulate his eventual ‘re-appearance’ to powers that be. But for now he is quite content to let things be; besides there are bigger things to worry about right now. For example, where the hell they are going. 

“A very interesting development indeed Mr. Archer. Perhaps when our current situation has resolved itself and we are no longer under the direct gaze of the Prince, we can talk more about this.” 

_I shall miss you my friends. My one regret was never giving you the opportunity that I was given. May you rest peacefully._

For the rest of the ride, Cole elaborates to Archer on what exactly his remote work entailed and what exactly he has been doing for the past 70 years.


----------



## Graf (Jan 8, 2008)

*Nice* presses on. There are a bunch of rules. But there are three big ones. Old ones anyway, from when God, or whoever, cursed us. 

One: We're a secret. No telling mortals. No leaving proof. 

Two: No making new vampires. Curse on the earth and all that. 

Three: no killing other vampires by drinking them dry. Supposedly your soul, and I mean the Beast, the evil vampire thing that lived in you now, gets extra nasty. 
So those three things are called the traditions and theyre like first principals or the bill of rights or whatever. Some cities don't take the second one so seriously, but we do. You're the first vampires anybody's made in the City in over 20 years


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Diego shakes his head, "Would of just as soon stayed mortal. So...... Vanderchild's gonna die for turning me huh?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 8, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> You're the first vampires anybody's made in the City in over 20 years[/COLOR]




"So why us?  Why now?" Beth asks the question that surely everyone else is thinking.  "If there's been none made for so long, what happened?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 8, 2008)

"I wasn't bitten, i was stabbed, by a ghoul, with a knife. How the hell does that turn me into a vampire? Can you explain it? I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one."


----------



## Graf (Jan 9, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion -- Outside the Freezer*


			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego shakes his head, "Would of just as soon stayed mortal. So...... Vanderchild's gonna die for turning me huh?"



*Nice *shrugs. I don't decide but... honestly? Probably. Death or something similar. 
Thing is... I thought I knew everyone in the city and I've never heard of any kindred named *Vanderchild*.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I wasn't bitten, i was stabbed, by a ghoul, with a knife. How the hell does that turn me into a vampire? Can you explain it? I'm still trying to wrap my mind around that one."



*Nice *rubs the back of his head. "It's kind of traumatic. Maybe you got a bit confused about what happened?"



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "So why us?  Why now?" Beth asks the question that surely everyone else is thinking.  "If there's been none made for so long, what happened?"



OK. Look I'm gonna level with you. Because... whatever, you deserve to know. This kind of thing doesn't happen in the City. *LB *doesn't allow it. He's laid back for Invictus but the rules he keeps he's really strict about it.
I mean... real strict.
Technically, in most cities, I've heard anyway, that if you get the Princes permission then you can make a childe. Like it's a crime, but he pardons you in advance, and you ask God for forgiveness and it's cool.
*Nice *looks like he's going to say something else, but stops.

Anyway*, LB *doesn't hold with that. Since he's been prince, or solidified control, what have you, nobody's ever tried to cross him. In the open. You know, it's the Danse but basically nobody tries to take him on as a partner.

And anyway, some people, right, like *Constance*, it's complex. Her kind aren't even usually allowed in cities. If people were to find out that she'd had a childe....

What I'm saying is that it makes no sense. Somebody makes a mistake, gets confused, whatever has a childe, that happens you know, once or twice a century.

But there are four of you.
In the space of a few months. 

And your sires are who? *Celeste*? *Constance*? They're not... you know, they're not... whatever. Not stupid. Not suicidal. It's not the sort of thing they'd do.

And if they did, they'd do it proper. Do you even know what your clan is?

[sblock=Beth]
You know you're Mekhet. You know your sire, Constance, is also a Mekhet. You think _Constance taught me all this when I was with her these past few months_.
But you can't remember the actual conversation.

Instead you get weird images.
_A coffee cup, filled with a red liquid, spinning in a microwave_[/sblock]
[sblock=Diego]
You're a Nosferatu. Of course.[/sblock]
[sblock=Biggs]
You have no idea what a clan is. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 9, 2008)

"Clan? I have no idea what you're talking about, and i aint confused. The target... The ghoul's name was William Jefferson. He was all howling and chanting and doing the hokey pokey all over the place, and if he' turned himself around, he'd a seen my sword slicing into his ribcage in time. The girl was there, he was performing the ceremony, if thats what it was, on her, with that big f______ knife. Admitedly, i got cockey knowing i was up against a ghoul, and not a real vampire, and i didn't put as much effort in it as i should have. My own fault. He dropped, then stabbed me in the thigh and ran off. The girl helped." At this he turns to Beth, with an expression of sorrow. "I wanted to protect you, but if you're here i obviously failed. I'm sorry." Turning back to nice he continues. "Just before he ran, we heard the cops comming. He said something to me and for a few seconds i couldn't move, and he got away. By the time i'd limped home, i was a vampire."


----------



## Graf (Jan 9, 2008)

*Nice *blinks as he absorbs *Biggs' *story.

"OK. Wait. You two know each other?" He looks at *Beth *and then at *Biggs*.
"And, when was this?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 9, 2008)

"I'm not sure, time passes kinda wierdly when your chained up inside a coffin. I got home, and was in the middle of realising what happenned when "Blackie" came knocking on the door. Nearly cut her into two distinct pieces on her first pass. She's strong for a tiny lil thing. She knocked me out and staked me... or thought she did. Don't know much about the real deal between vampires and stakes, but if i had to guess, i'd say she didn't jam it in far enough. Came to in the coffin, all chained up. Don't know how long i was out. Could have been a day, week, or month ago. Which would explain how damned thirsty i am. But you work for Blackie, you must know when she captured me. It'd be that night."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

"Vanderchild said something about Nosferatu, not that it means a helluva lot to me. Not much that old fart said made sense."


----------



## Graf (Jan 9, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Vanderchild said something about Nosferatu, not that it means a helluva lot to me. Not much that old fart said made sense."




*Nice *looks intently at *Diego *for a minute. And nods.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure, time passes kinda wierdly when your chained up inside a coffin. I got home, and was in the middle of realising what happenned when "Blackie" came knocking on the door. Nearly cut her into two distinct pieces on her first pass. She's strong for a tiny lil thing. She knocked me out and staked me... or thought she did. Don't know much about the real deal between vampires and stakes, but if i had to guess, i'd say she didn't jam it in far enough. Came to in the coffin, all chained up. Don't know how long i was out. Could have been a day, week, or month ago. Which would explain how damned thirsty i am. But you work for Blackie, you must know when she captured me. It'd be that night."



It was THAT night?

OK. Yeah. I was there. That was, what, two of weeks ago? September 22nd?


[sblock=OOC]
This post 2nd to last line, specifically. Lest you think I just makes this stuff up.
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 9, 2008)

"Sounds about right, i think."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 9, 2008)

"Mekhet," she says, a bit unsure.  "I know that's what she told me, but I don't remember her doing it.  I'm not even sure what it means, really.

"So it's weird that we were all made vampires, I get that.  Scares the hell out of me, but I get it.  But what I don't get is why we're all here.  It's like the last few weeks are a blur that only comes into focus a little piece at a time, but I woke up in that cab.  I woke up, I knew where I was going; I told him to bring me here, I remember that.  But I don't know why."

Beth turns and looks looks at Diego.  "Why are you here?  Do you remember?  Who told you to come?"

"And you," she says to Biggs.  "Coincidence?"  

"Mr. Nice, I think there's a little more to this story, and I think you should tell it over a drink."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 9, 2008)

"I know who I am love and where I came from, other than that I'm new to this stuff too. Ol' man Vanderchild was, well, sort of a rambler. Half of what he said was a lie and the other half was bull."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 9, 2008)

"I was shipped here in a crate. Theres annother one in the basement, staked in a box. Ain't no coincidence we're here. The Prince is upset that vampires are siring in his city. Heard that much from the horse's mouth. The Prince comming here tonight Nice?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 9, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> For the rest of the ride, Cole elaborates to Archer on what exactly his remote work entailed and what exactly he has been doing for the past 70 years.




"Heh," Archer looked amazed, "What do you reckon' were the odds of us crossing paths like this, eh? Seems uncannily lucky, but I'm not about to complain."

Outside the car window the trees moved past as they followed a road through dense forest. It reminded Archer of when he was almost burnt to death at the side of the road by the hand of the sire he adored. He decided to get his mind away from the subject and try to focus on his work.

"Driver, how much further to our destination?" he asked, "Is there anything in particular you'd consider important to know about the location and what to expect?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*In the car on the way to Blackcoat's*

The Driver looks up, "I drive," he says monotonously.

The car slows and pulls off the road. Or rather it looks like it's pulling off the road at first, there is actually tiny, poorly marked and extremely poorly maintained road. The car has an excellent suspension, even so the ride up the slope is extremely rough.


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion -- Outside the Freezer*



			
				Beth said:
			
		

> I think you should tell it over a drink.




*Nice *looks like he's still thinking. He turns around to start opening up the freezer. There is both a key and a simple looking mechanical pad on the freezer.

[sblock=Biggs]It looks like the same sort of set up as the door downstairs in the basement.[/sblock]

*Nice *finishes unlocking the freezer and pulls open the door. Beyond is a reasonably sized room, 10 feet wide and 20 long, with metal racks, sparsely decorated with bags filled with a redish black liquid.  The air is cold but not freezing.  
There are maybe 30 bags of blood within the room, marked "Whole Blood" and "City Blood Bank" and organized by date. 
A freezer box at the far end has a padlock on it.



			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> The Prince coming here tonight Nice?



*Nice*, holding the door open, shrugs. 

Take 4 bags a piece. Start from the oldest and work your way forward.

[sblock=Bags]
The bags are made of thick plastic, each is marked with various medical terminology and contains two pints of blood. 

Just looking at the bag and imagining drinking the blood is enough to cause a vampires' fangs to extend from their mouth.

Biting and drinking is almost reflexive.

Drinking blood in this fashion is not particularly pleasant though. You feel like you're eating crappy food. It's like having french fries from a fast food joint, after they've been sitting for an hour and the grease is cold and the fries are soggy.

Every 4 bags (8 pints) is enough to regain a single blood point. This moves *Beth *to 5 blood (she is no longer _hungry_) and *Biggs *& *Diego *to 6 vitae.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*Cole's Memories*

[sblock=Memories of Egypt]
He's heard that torpor affects one's mind. That must be the explanation for *Cole*'s bizarre memories of the time before he feel into his long sleep.

[sblock=Lamb and Fitz]
The Mediterranean during the forties was probably one of the greatest collections greedy and dangerous men seen in the 20th century. Cole and his compatriots were in good standing.

Cole was the senior partner of course. It was his drive, charisma, and negotiating skills that kept things together. He did the bribing, the cajoling and the selling.
Fitzroy was the guy who kept the details all straight, what was where, when it would arrive, who owed who, which banks had which money, and so forth. He had an intense passion for such things.
Lamb, was not a man who was moved to anger easily. But his casual inclination toward violence often made people think he was. Before Cole met him he'd assumed his reputation was an exaggeration. After they met, by chance in a bar in Casablanca, he realized he'd met the one man he didn't want to be in competition with. Lamb, ever reasonable, was happy to follow Cole's lead.

For several years they were a team, each had skills the other lacked and (more importantly, little interest in doing things outside of their area). Sharing everything a third a third a third.

At least until Cole met the Scot[/sblock] 

[sblock=the Scot]
Cole knew the Scot by reputation long before they'd meet. He was insane, rich and cunning. He was famous for making bad deals, but the other party would inevitably come out worse. He affected an intensely jingoistic personality, the most significant trait of which was an intense loathing of the English. This was demonstrated, among other things, for odd affection for anyone or anything that he considered opposed to the English, including the "American Colonies".

You didn't deal with the Scot unless you were very brave or very ambitious. Cole, of course, was both and dealt with the Scot with regularly.

After the Scot became his sire, Cole realized that the Scot's mortal reputation, if anything underestimated his loathing for the English Invader. Cole saw supplying weaponry and supplies to the Nazi's as a good business proposition. They well and paid in gold.

The Scot saw the destruction of the United Kingdom as the first in a series of steps that would enable him to achieve his greatest desire to free Scotland from the English conquerers and establish it as a sovereign, nation of the highest order.

To that end he had arranged a massive set pf shipments, using all of his wealth and then some. He'd even embraced Cole to ensure the he had the "right sort of man" for the job.

Blood bound to the Scot, Cole found himself as determined to free a country he'd never been to as his Sire was.[/sblock]

[sblock=Final days]
Funding one of the largest shipments had to be arranged through unusual means, there was a Chalice, a rude cup of gold, from the African Interior. The Scot had arranged for it to be acquired and dispatched Cole to ensure that it was picked up properly.

The Egypt of Cole's Final Days, at least as it lives in his memories, was a place of madness. 

The sun squatted, low and red in the sky; Cole vividly remembers walking in the streets (as a vampire)

The messenger had arrived at the appointed place, and delivered the Chalice, in a bag, before expiring. Cole thought the man had been poisoned, perhaps, since the wounds on his body were not deep.

He'd made plans to meet Fitz and Lamb, who he'd been avoiding the past six months or so, at one of their old hangouts. With the Chalice business going on he'd planned to avoid them but, realizing he'd picked up at least one tail, he'd found himself at the bar, hoping to lose them.

No sooner had he arrived (to the welter of complaints and accusations) than he'd been shot. Lamb took out the two assassins in his own, typical, manner.

Cole naturally, had to pretend that he was seriously hurt (the Scot was crazy, but he was intent upon following the traditions). In an instant (and with a flair for the dramatic) he'd offered the Chalice to Lamb and Fitz for safe keeping. The Scot's organization was rickety in Egypt already, Lamb and Fitz would be able to hold the thing for a few days till he could arrange for it's collection.
"Every thing's different, go to ground, stick to what you know,, don't waste this" he'd mumbled from his "death bed" on the dusty floor of the bar as impossibly large insects crawled across his body.

Lamb and Fitz reacted as expected. Cole, borrowing his assassin's weapons, had, in fact to fight his way out of the front of the bar, as the assassins arrived in force. Escaping had been a near thing, but the distraction he'd caused hopefully had provided his compatriots with a chance to escape, with the Chalice.

His memories of the assassins are quite bizarre, dog-men in robes, chanting women with eyes like snakes, people with tommy guns.

Unfortunately a second, larger wave of assassins came upon the Scot's Egyptian base, and ultimately drove Cole into torpor. His memories of this battle are titanic and truely improbable, Cole remembers wrestling with a giant scorpion, a giant snakes coming through a wall and other impossibilities.
[/sblock]
[sblock=the Scot's Fate]Upon waking Cole knew that his sire was dead (the blood bond was broken).
[/sblock]


[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 10, 2008)

"Oh, right, who's got my blades? Or blade rather. LB smashed my katana. I don't suppose the prince is gonna buy me a new one eh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> The Driver looks up, "I drive," he says monotonously.




Archer raises an eyebrow, then looks to Cole and shrugs.

"And you do a great job, champ," he says with a broad smile to the driver, treating him as though he were three years old.

"I guess we're going in blind for the most part then," Archer laments to Cole.


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*

[sblock=If you're drinking from the blood from the freezer...]
Please post to that effect. I.e. Goes into freezer, gets blood, etc.
If not then I'm assuming you're outside talking and not going to drink the blood.[/sblock]



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Oh, right, who's got my blades? Or blade rather. LB smashed my katana. I don't suppose the prince is gonna buy me a new one eh?"



Look,  Nice his massaging his bald, gray skull with a hand. You may want to take this more seriously. You're awake, which is, whatever, I don't care because if you cause trouble I'll just put you back to sleep, but you may want to think bigger picture than material objects right now.

*Nice *puts up his hands in a mollifying gesture. 

I don't, for the record, have any clue where they are.

But, if you had them I'd probably have to take them away. Because wandering around with swords draws attention. When you were a mortal nobody cared. Now that you're kindred it's different.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: Biggs will drink the blood.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Look, Nice his massaging his bald, gray skull with a hand. You may want to take this more seriously. You're awake, which is, whatever, I don't care because if you cause trouble I'll just put you back to sleep






			
				Graf said:
			
		

> But, if you had them I'd probably have to take them away.




"_Riiiiiight._"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

"Slow yourselves down. Talkin' like that will get you killed anywhere. Doesn't matter who you are. Now, ya said something about a drink?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*Nice* just rubs his head. If *Biggs* is getting a rise out of him it doesn't show.


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*Inside Blackcoat's Mansion*
[sblock=OOC]


			
				Warshrike said:
			
		

> OOC: Biggs will drink the blood.



 I'm assuming that Biggs is going now. Sorry if that's wrong... [/sblock]

*Biggs* and *Diego* go into the freezer to get their blood.

*Nice*'s phone rings.
*Nice *has a short conversation, where he mostly says, "OK." "Right" and "I understand".


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer raises an eyebrow, then looks to Cole and shrugs.
> 
> "And you do a great job, champ," he says with a broad smile to the driver, treating him as though he were three years old.
> 
> "I guess we're going in blind for the most part then," Archer laments to Cole.



"Oh I wouldn't put it quite like that, Mr. Archer. If this was going to be a hostile situation I am sure our Prince or at the very least his assitant would have told us." Cole says confidently as the automobile makes its way up the extremely beaten path. 

Once the car comes to halt, Cole casually exits the and waits patiently outside. "An interesting shafto. Whatever love the owner might have had for it is surely lacking."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2008)

"I'm not expecting a hostile situation either, but I find it preferable to know what I'm getting into," Archer got out and stood by the car, gradually turning on the spot to survey the house and the surrounding terrain, "Preparation is everything."

Satisfied, he walked over to Cole in front of the house.

"In any case, I notice you keep putting 'mister' in front of my name. Am I to take this 'mister' Archer thing as a sign you'd prefer me to refer to you as 'mister' Braddock then? Just so that I have this right before we go trying to sort out what's going on inside."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 10, 2008)

Biggs walks into the freezer, then tosses the stake asside.
[SBLOCK=Graf]He tries to make Nice think he tossed it aside, but uses footwork to place the stake in the door jamb so that if Nice decides to shut them inside, the door won't close completely. He's not likeing the idea of being shut in the freezer.[/SBLOCK]

He bites off the corner of the first bag and sucks it down like he's suckling a , then follows up on the 3 other bags. Between bags he remarks to Diego:

"Nosferatu eh? There's an old 60s vampire movie by that name. It was kinda goofy, but then i suppose they all seem that way compared to recent films. Name's Biggs by the way. You'll have to try to overlook the attitude back there. Until 2 weeks ago, i was a vampire hunter. Killing runts like Nice was a hobby. Who knows, it may still be. As a vampire, it looks like i'm gonna have alot more time on my hands. Having a hobby helps pass the time enjoyably. Do you have any hobbies, Mr... ?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 10, 2008)

"Name's Diego, and yeah, I seen that movie. From what I know of my clan, it ain't much like that." Diego suddenly pulls a knife from what seems like thin air and cuts a neat, small hole in his bag. "Used to be a thief. Guess I still am. Was pretty damn good at it."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 10, 2008)

Beth snatches two bags from the shelf. She doesn't bother cutting it open, instead just sinking her fangs right into it.  She throws her head back as she squeezes every last drop from the bag, slurping loudly as the crimson fluid slides across her tongue.  She tosses the empty bag carelessly to the floor as she tears into the other, and with her eyes closed, blindly reaches into the rack for another.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

A slight smile crawls onto Coles face before he gives Archer a side glance and says, "I apologize Mr. Archer. I mean no insult. As the saying goes 'Old habits truly die hard'. I am still endeavoring to adapt to the twentieth century as best I can. And no, you can refer to me simply as either Cole or Braddock. There is no need for you to adapt my bad habits."

Look back towards the house and says, “Shall we?” As he motions for the both of to make their way towards the front door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 10, 2008)

"By all means."

Archer knocks on the door of the old house, then waits for a response.


----------



## Graf (Jan 10, 2008)

*Inside the Mansion* 
*Nice* is making a second phone call. As they drink (close to a gallon a piece) the neonate can make out Need a stuffy. Pick up of a hard-body. , Up to my ears. At least one's a brother. and One of Blackcoats drinkers has it at Morts. 

[sblock=OOC]
Can't get to IC right now so we'll just say Archer's knock was really loud. Everyone hears it. 
[/sblock]

The deputy sticks his head into the freezer. Stay here will you? He makes no effort to close the freezer door before walking off to the foyer. 

[sblock=Blocking the door]Incidentally this would probably have worked. The door is low to the ground with rubber on the edges to make a "seal". The stake is solid enough it would have made a good "stop".[/sblock]

*Outside the Mansion*
Nice, in his customary face covering red scarf and black poncho, opens the door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2008)

"Hey, Red Scarf. I remember you. LB sent us. What's going on and how can we make ourselves useful?"

Archer may not have known Nice's name, but he could remember getting into a fight with the guy. Never had the opportunity to have a conversation with him though.

"You probably already know but I'm Archer and this is Braddock."


----------



## Graf (Jan 11, 2008)

*Foyer of the Mansion*
*Nice *looks at *Archer*. Then at *Cole*. Then at *Archer*. Finally he shrugs.

[sblock=Archer]
Archer thinks Nice really is ambivalent about their arrival.[/sblock]
[sblock=Cole]
Cole thinks Nice is ambivalent about their arrival; but he's actually a bit happy and/or relieved. Some sort of positive emotion he's hiding.[/sblock]

I hadn't heard. Come in. 
There are some more neonates here. Straight down that corridor to the right. *Nice *gestures straight ahead. I'd take it as a personal favor if you all can avoid frenzying at each other.


----------



## Graf (Jan 11, 2008)

[sblock=Festy]Your understanding of Archer's relationship with Nice is spot on. They've seen each other twice but not spoken.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 11, 2008)

Frenzy. Right. That one Archer had learnt through experience. Neonates? Neonates... neonates. He didn't think he had that term explained to him, or at least he couldn't remember right now. Archer didn't miss Nice's sentiments on the matter of their arrival though.

"I can understand your ambivalence. Sorry to be a bother and all. We'll try not to get in your way much while doing what we can," he shrugged apologetically, then wiped at the corners of his mouth with a tissue, "Perhaps when we get there you could go in before us and warn them before we make our entrance. I'm pretty new to all this, but some forewarning and taking the introductions slow may help."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 11, 2008)

Beth makes no attempt to see who--or what--is at the door; she's too absorbed in what she's doing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Greetings Mr. Nice. The pleasure of our acquaintance is all mine.” He says with a small nod of his head towards the master of the house. _Interesting… our delegation expands…_

“I would have to agree with my colleague here. Everyone here seems such enjoyable company that I would hate to have our friendship start on such bad note. I couldn’t bear the guilt.” Says Cole with a charming smile of a very smooth politician.

[sblock=OOC]I do not think Cole and Mr. Nice have ever met before. Would that require a frenzy check?[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 11, 2008)

"Great, more company. Now who's gonna try to kill me?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

"Hey now, I haven't tried killing you yet." Diego says with a disarming smile and a pat on Biggs' back.


----------



## Graf (Jan 12, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "Greetings Mr. Nice. The pleasure of our acquaintance is all mine.” He says with a small nod of his head towards the master of the house. _Interesting… our delegation expands…_
> 
> “I would have to agree with my colleague here. Everyone here seems such enjoyable company that I would hate to have our friendship start on such bad note. I couldn’t bear the guilt.” Says Cole with a charming smile of a very smooth politician.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]I do not think Cole and Mr. Nice have ever met before. Would that require a frenzy check?[/sblock]



 [sblock=OOC]I think you've met him. Or seen him (which is what really counts).
but be has Obfuscate ** so you'd never even know he was a vampire if you hadn't heard that he was a deputy. 
Or rather you'd have to pick it up from context. (Instead of immediately knowing on sight) 

Since you've been an active acknowledged member of the city for a few months I'm assuming you know the princes direct subordinates as well as some other key players. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 12, 2008)

*Foyer* 
Mr. Braddock giving a half-bow *Nice* returns the greeting and turns to glide down the hall. 

He calls out in a raspy voice Two more kindred coming in let's try to keep ourselves under control.


----------



## Graf (Jan 12, 2008)

[sblock=predator's taint]
I'm on the road right now so I can't link effectively. All these rolls are on invisible castle under [VTR] Predator's Taint. 

Anyway things are a mess right now. 
Cole is frenzying at Beth. Beth at Archer. Biggs at Cole. 

Do people want to spend willpower points for extra dice?

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 12, 2008)

ooc: If Diego realizes they are about to frenzy, he will be willing to step in. At least try to restrain someone.


----------



## Graf (Jan 12, 2008)

OOC good to know. Thanks.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 12, 2008)

Biggs will use a Willpower point. Failing that, he's still holding the crowbar.


----------



## Graf (Jan 12, 2008)

*Inside the Mansion*
[sblock=OOC]
Resolution achieved without making there a Willpower point tax. Lets think about this more in the future.[/sblock]

*Nice* leads *Cole* and *Archer* down the hall through the kitchen to an open freezer.
At the sight of *Beth*, blood dripping from her chin *Cole* loses himself snarling and running at her. *Beth* hears the snarl but finds herself fixated upon *Archer*. And *Biggs*, seeing *Cole* coming at him, can't seem to prevent the reptile mind from coming to the fore.

Before anyone comes to blows (or fangs) Oscar heaves the heavy steel freezer door closed. Biggs' stake keeps it from closing completely but Oscar, Nice and the others manage to keep the frenzying Damned out of sight and away from each other for long enough for them to regain a degree of control.

Once everyone is back to themselves the door is opened.

*Nice*'s phone rings and he's pulled away from the conversation.

Now the young kindred face each other in an empty kitchen.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 12, 2008)

"How many more are comming to this party Nice?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2008)

The scholarly neonate is startled by the look of aggression in the teenage girl's eyes when she turns on him, causing him to do a kind of quick hop backwards. Fortunately, the situation is resolved for him by Nice's quick thinking. Archer made a mental note to thank him later.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "How many more are comming to this party Nice?"




So Nice was his name. Braddock had called him that before but Archer wasn't entirely sure, 'nice' normally being an adjective and all. Unusual, but no more so than Judas.

"I think he's a little occupied at present," Archer remarked to Biggs, indicating the phone.

"Evening, lady and gentlemen," Archer inclines his head respectfully towards the new faces in a kind of pseudo-bow, "I'm Archer, and my colleague here is Braddock. We're here to-"

Archer's statement was cut off by a gargle, and a drop of blood ran from the corner of his mouth. As he fished around in his pocket with one hand he indicated Braddock with the other. He took a step back and coughed a little into some already blood-stained tissues. He must have moved his head too sharply when he was surprised by the others' frenzies, or so he assumed.


----------



## Graf (Jan 13, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "How many more are comming to this party Nice?"



*Biggs* turns to *Nice* but he has stepped away from the group and is on the phone.
What do you mean it's missing? he's saying into the receiver


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

With a charismatic smile Cole steps forward and with a slight bow of his head he says, “You will have to excuse Mr. Archer. He has had the unfortunate experience of being severely injured during his embrace. I am afraid his injury is quite permanent.  ” He looks at each of his fellow neonates in turn as he continues with the introductions. “We were sent here by the Prince though he did not elaborate on his reasons. Privileges of being the Prince I would presume.”


----------



## Graf (Jan 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
The events that follow (in the blocks for Archer and Beth) unfold over about 8-10 minutes or "real" time. I've arbitrarily decided that means "every PC posts at least once". Until everyone has posted once Nice's phone conversation is not done.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer]As you wipe the blood from your face you have a chance to "tune in" to Nice's conversation. You focus and manage to overhear most of it.

Nice: What do you mean it's missing?
Other, male voice: Like, not there, period. It's at Mount E.
For real?
Yeah. We're down there now. At the morgue. Things are hopping.
Can you snag it?
No way. Drowning in mortals. 'rilla's watching it.
Can you _stranger_ it?
No man.
You know, just _stranger_ your way up and...
Can't. Don't know that juju.
Serious?
Yeah.
How exposed?
Dead body. In a morgue man. You remember Trigger right?
s__t.
You ain't got long. Cops are all over it.
s__t.
 Some badge is like "full work up" "time of death"
Serious?
My own ears.
<pause>
'rilla and I talked. We ain't breaking 'scate. That's our line. We'll be here for you to that line, but we ain't going over.
No man. I understand. Thanks. I'm on it.
<there is a beeping sound from Nice's phone>
s__t. Another call. It's is highness. Gotta hop.​*Nice *hangs up his phone.

A second conversation begins
Sir?
Another voice (that of "Reggie"): Good evening, would you be the gentleman known as "greasebottle".
Uh. Yeah. This phone...
Yes. That gentleman asked me to call you. You have some young visitors?
Yeah. Uh, five now.
He'd like you to keep a very close eye on them.
Is he, available?
Unfortunately he's engaged.
Nice: Because I really...
Very engaged.
OK.
Before he became engaged he told me to tell you that he's counting on you.
Keep a close eye on them, right?
Precisely. I'm afraid I must take my leave now.
OK. Uh...​<the phone goes dead>
[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth]
As she stands in the kitchen Beth feels an intense sense of vertigo. 
Suddenlly she's having a full on *out-of-body-experience*.
She's standing where the man with the neck wound (Archer) is standing. She sees what he sees, feels him rubbing his throat.

His hearing is all weird, and so is hers. 
She can see people around her speaking, but their voices sound distorted. 
It's like her hearing is a radio and somebody else has control of the dial.

After a moment the person with the dial "finds the radio station" they're looking for. And she hears the conversations above, about as clearly as if she were Nice, and on the phone.

She also hears the conversation, of the PCs as well (though from Archer's standpoint). 
It's like she's riding in a car, Nice's conversation is the "radio" and the PC's conversation is the conversation of the passengers.

ig,
How Beth reacts, if she reacts at all, is up to you. She may be stunned, OR her brain may go into overdrive and she may multitask perfectly (i.e. listen and speak in the conversation normally without giving anything away.). Whatever you think works for you.

Beth has basically developed Auspex *. Though she make lack fine control for a while.

Also see my Auspex post in the OOC thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

"Someone ought to tell me what the f--- is going on here." Diego is trying to control his impatience, but is rapidly losing the battle.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2008)

Archer pocketed the tissues once he was done cleaning himself up. There was the occasional pause in what he was saying, and he appeared a little distracted.

"We're not entirely sure either," he paused for a slightly unusual amount of time between phrases, "We were just sent here to deal with an undefined problem. Once we figure out what the problem is we can deal with it. Care to enlighten us?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 14, 2008)

"Whatever it is, i can only hope it involves killing vampires."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2008)

Beth jolts for a moment as the shock of what's happening settles in.  The man with the hole in his neck--seeing what he sees, feeling what he feels.  If anyone were watching they'd say it only took a second to register--just a fraction of time to get cozy with this gift Constance has given her, But for Beth it seems she has all the time in the world.  She wraps her mind around the situation at warp speed, and suddenly finds herself listening, and participating, in two conversations at once without any loss of detail.

... and through that man's eyes she takes note of his surroundings, absorbing every detail of what he sees and letting it soak in, the perfect memory in her head of a picture she has never seen with her own eyes.

_Cool._

A thin smile curves around the corners of her bloodstained lips.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole gauges everyone's reactions intently, making mental notes where need as he paitently waits for the situation to present itself. 

_Quite the rabble we have here… Glad to see that though the years may have changed, the people have not._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Whatever it is, i can only hope it involves killing vampires."




For a moment the statement didn't quite register, but when Archer finally got around to processing what Biggs said he seemed dumbfounded. He looked around at everyone else present, then back to Biggs.

"I'm sorry, I'm not sure how to respond to that statement," Archer started getting ideas, "While it highlights a number of serious issues, I am afraid this is not the time or place to explore them."

Archer made a mental note to never be alone with that particular vampire. He felt more than a little self-conscious about his bandages when Braddock pointed them out, and as the feeling grew eventually adjusted his collar in an attempt to hide them better.

"In any case, I'm guessing you all have names, or pseudonyms, that you go by?"

Angry vampire, creepy vampire, and sinisterly smiling vampire. Fan-fcking-tastic. What was she so happy about anyway? Archer would bet anything that these three had something to do with whatever problem LB had sent he and Braddock to help resolve.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Whatever it is, i can only hope it involves killing vampires."





"You'd be starting with yourself then? That would be the easiest kill for ya." Diego said with a smirk. 




			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "In any case, I'm guessing you all have names, or pseudonyms, that you go by?"




Name's Diego," he says, offering a hand to the man.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 14, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Whatever it is, i can only hope it involves killing vampires."




"I thought you were better than that, Beth said to Biggs.  "You saved me once, from that freak.  Now we're both vampires, and neither of us chose it, but here we are.  Now you want to kill me?"  Beth steps towards the freezer door.

"There's a stake right there," she says as she points to the stake Biggs jammed in the freezer door.  "You're already a little familiar with that one, aren't ya?  Why don't you go ahead and stake us all right now then.

"And when you're finished, you can go riding off into the sunset like a good little blood-sucker and pretend you're something other than what you are.

"Deal with it Cowboy, you're one of us now."

Beth casually walks into the midst of the others in the room, making sure she's out of Bigg's reach.  Surely they'd agree with her. 

"I'm Beth.  No _Nice_ and stupid nicknames, just Beth."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Deigo's jaw drops at Beth's blunt comment, "Wow, alittle firey huh? Very nice."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 15, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "I thought you were better than that, Beth said to Biggs. "You saved me once, from that freak. Now we're both vampires, and neither of us chose it, but here we are. Now you want to kill me?" Beth steps towards the freezer door.
> 
> "There's a stake right there," she says as she points to the stake Biggs jammed in the freezer door. "You're already a little familiar with that one, aren't ya? Why don't you go ahead and stake us all right now then.
> 
> ...




"Biggs, my name is Biggs." says Biggs, to the newcommers. Turning to Beth, he says: "And no, i'm not going to pretend i'm something i'm not. However, i'm not going to carve a big X on everything that has happened in my life up until i was turned. If you want to, thats fine. More than fine actually. I don't know how long i could stand an Emo-vampire. And again, no, i don't intend to kill you. Unless you needlessly harm a human. If an innocent dies by your hand, so will you.

I hunted vampires when i was alive, because i believed in protecting my fellow man from what i knew lurked in the darkness. The only thing becomming one of the damned has done to me is make me even more proficient at it. Only now i got a glimpse at what i was really up against. There's a whole lot more of em then i'd dreamed possible. Hell, this city has an entire society of them. Annother thing i noticed is that they are not all evil monsters, and i'll happily work for the prince, if he will just send me after the bad ones.

Now, that said, the Prince _said_ that i was intended to be a message. And something about Neonates, i'm guessing that's you. And then there are all these vampires that broke the "no embracing" law by making us three, and maybe the one still staked in the basement..." Here Biggs looks at Archer and Cole inquisitively before continuing "Luci... The Prince is pissed. He wants to send a message. And i'm it, or at the very least, part of it. Put one and one together and what do you get? I think he's going to send us after our sires, and if thats the case, and i do hope it is, nothing, _nothing_ in this world or the next would make me happier than getting my hands on my sire."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Actually, we are all Neonates. Do not take it personnel, that is just what they call the recently embraced.” Corrects Cole. 

“Sending us after your Sires would be a tasking that few of us, if any, would return from. That is something that I personnel wish to shun away from. And I would recommend the same to you all, unless, that is you have a final death wish. Then by all means, have at it horse.” States Cole in a cool and collective voice.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Name's Diego," he says, offering a hand to the man.




Archer was pleasantly surprised by the offer of a handshake, and while it didn't speak of any physical prowess, he had a reliably firm grip when he grasped Diego's hand.

"It's a pleasure Diego, and much appreciated," he glanced towards Beth and Biggs discussing their past and the implications of being undead, and as they appeared busy returned his attention to Diego, "I'm guessing you're the guy to ask for a summary of the evening's events thus far?"

Diego seemed agreeable, and Archer thought it would be best to continue collecting data on these new faces through observation. First impressions were meaningful.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 15, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Biggs, my name is Biggs." says Biggs, to the newcommers. Turning to Beth, he says: "And no, i'm not going to pretend i'm something i'm not. However, i'm not going to carve a big X on everything that has happened in my life up until i was turned. If you want to, thats fine. More than fine actually. I don't know how long i could stand an Emo-vampire. And again, no, i don't intend to kill you. Unless you needlessly harm a human. If an innocent dies by your hand, so will you.
> 
> I hunted vampires when i was alive, because i believed in protecting my fellow man from what i knew lurked in the darkness. The only thing becomming one of the damned has done to me is make me even more proficient at it. Only now i got a glimpse at what i was really up against. There's a whole lot more of em then i'd dreamed possible. Hell, this city has an entire society of them. Annother thing i noticed is that they are not all evil monsters, and i'll happily work for the prince, if he will just send me after the bad ones.
> 
> Now, that said, the Prince _said_ that i was intended to be a message. And something about Neonates, i'm guessing that's you. And then there are all these vampires that broke the "no embracing" law by making us three, and maybe the one still staked in the basement..." Here Biggs looks at Archer and Cole inquisitively before continuing "Luci... The Prince is pissed. He wants to send a message. And i'm it, or at the very least, part of it. Put one and one together and what do you get? I think he's going to send us after our sires, and if thats the case, and i do hope it is, nothing, _nothing_ in this world or the next would make me happier than getting my hands on my sire."




"Right.  So when you make blanket statements, such as:


			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> "Whatever it is, i can only hope it involves killing vampires."



...we're just supposed to sit back and take it with a smile?  Honestly, how did you think we'd react? Obviously we're not all bad--you're not bad.  You saved me, sorf of.  I think.

"So maybe we got of fthe wrong foot, Cowboy," she says as she steps closer to him and extends her small, cold hand.  "I"m Beth, and I'm a _good_ vampire, if there is such a thing."

[sblock]Yeah, she's probably going to stick with the _Cowboy_ nickname for a while... might as well get used to it. [/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 15, 2008)

Biggs accepts Beth's profered hand.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Actually, we are all Neonates. Do not take it personnel, that is just what they call the recently embraced.” Corrects Cole.
> 
> “Sending us after your Sires would be a tasking that few of us, if any, would return from. That is something that I personnel wish to shun away from. And I would recommend the same to you all, unless, that is you have a final death wish. Then by all means, have at it horse.” States Cole in a cool and collective voice.




"So that's what a Neonate is. Well Braddock, you seem knowledgeable about vampires, could you maybe discern my clan? Nice asked earlier, but i drew a blank. Didn't even know there were clans."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 15, 2008)

"You guys ever been on the streets? On in prison?" Diego paused momentarily like he was waiting for a reply but then cut in again, "Every set of animals have their rules, I imagine this is no different. Piss off the leader, you die. Hurt one of them, you die. They hear you talkin' , you die. Basically, the rules are: you either run with the pack or you don't. Those that don't are targets. I survived too much  to die my first year into this crap, I intend on living."



 = poop lol


----------



## Graf (Jan 16, 2008)

*Inside the Mansion*

*Nice *finishes his second phone call and glances over to see *Beth *and *Biggs *shaking hands. 

"Alright" he breaks in, "I've got something I need to do. I've also got instructions to keep a close eye on you. So we're going on a little trip. All of us."

He glances around. 

Just so I don't get any complaining later.... if you stick with me you're following instructions and being good little probationary members of society. And anybody who asks will get that version.

He pauses, kneading the back of his skull with thin fingers.

If you run off and I have to come find you? Then people will hear that too.

*Nice *heads out toward the car.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "WTF is so damned urgent, it's not like the sun's coming up in 5 minutes."




*Nice *doesn't break his stride as he leads the group toward the car. "Turns out there's another neonate. Of course the police think she's just a stabbing victim. Chunk of wood right through the heart.

*Nice *continues as he passes through the foyer. Usually, dead body shows up with a stake in it and it gets routed someplace special. Didn't happen this time.

Now during the autopsy that stake comes out... *Nice *looks back over his shoulder at *Biggs*. If you're lucky, they stop to feed on the coroner and the staff gets them barricaded in the room. Not so lucky? You get a lot of dead bodies.

Plus whatever LB does to the Neonate.

*Outside the Mansion*
The car that brought *Cole *and *Archer *is still idling outside.

[sblock=Nice leans down to speak to the driver]
Mount Elizabeth is on the list?
"Not qualified," mutters the driver, staring listlessly at Nice.
Is that no?
"Not qualified." the driver asserts plaintively.
Nice sighs.
[/sblock]
Nice pulls open the door of the car and gently pulls out the driver.
"No! Out of position! Out of position!" The man yells.
Just borrowing your wheels. You sit here. OK?
"No! No!" for all of his protestations the man struggles little, collapsing on his knees as soon as Nice releases his grip.

"SHOTGUN!" yells Oscar bounding around the passengers side of the car and sliding in.

Nice gestures for the group to get into the back of the car. Just sit tight. This shouldn't take too long.

*The Back of the Car*
The back of the car seats five surprisingly comfortably given how tight it actually is. 

The divider between the driver's area, where Nice and Oscar, are sitting and the back of the car, is up. *The PCs can speak freely without Nice overhearing*.

[sblock=Due to Nice's "driving skills" the ride is harrowing]
Initially, when you're barreling down the hill and scraping the car's underbelly on every rock and root a charitable person might think that Nice is simply rushing. Once you get out onto city streets the truth becomes apparent: Nice's driving is almost indescribably bad. 

He seems to think that he's participating in a high-speed demolition derby. He reacts to red lights by leaning on the horn and accelerating, cuts off 18-wheelers, and actually clips a police car* at one point.
The car's speed exceeds 100 mph for most of the drive, dipping only when he encounters some sort of physical impediment. You're making incredible time though.

*=Increasing the sense that you're trapped in some sort of unreal amusement park ride the black-and-white gamely gets out the way and promptly turns off onto a side street. [/sblock]



[sblock=Diego -- Streetwise] Diego realizes he's in one of the "Black Cars". The "Black Cars" are infamous among the City's underworld. Rumors abound as to who operates them, from a private taxi service for the City elite, to mobsters, to a top-flight-anything-goes-escort-service. The rumors agree that the cars are 'immune' to the law. They never get pulled over, park where they please and the people riding them purchase drug and women in broad daylight (so to speak) police without molestation.

One of Diego's cell mates, Cronkite,  recounted a story about a "guy's cousin I knew" who stole one of the cars, went joyriding and crashed it. Apparently he got away clean, even took a picture (which the cell mate swore he'd seen). About a week later the guy disappeared and then he showed up cleaning public toilets with his tongue.

Of course when he told the same story again a few weeks later the same cell mate was insisting the guy was chasing after ambulances in his underwear, barking like a dog. Cronkite could never keep his story straight.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]As he slides into the back of the car Diego can't help but admire the quality of the sound system. There are a lot of really nice speakers. Way to many small little speakers. 
Diego knows that there isn't really a difference between a microphone and a speaker.
Tapping it with his finger doesn't produce a tell tail pop that would suggest the speaker is on. Of course, if this was a really expensive system then it wouldn't do that.

Note: Diego got two successes, but I rolled 6 dice, instead of five I'd intended to. Going by the rolls for Modifying Rolls, he "loses" the last die (a 9 leaving Diego with one success). 
So Diego guesses the car is wired for sound, but not whether the system is on.[/sblock]

[sblock=random aside]How hard is it to get a picture of a car like this that doesn't involve hawt barely-dressed women? 
Bizarrely difficult.
I did some editing, the pictures are SFW btw.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 16, 2008)

"WTF is so damned urgent, it's not like the sun's comming up in 5 minutes."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2008)

Beth sits in the car silently, with a white-knuckle grip on whatever she can find to hang on to.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Diego puts his finger to his lips, making the universal "shut up" motion. He mouths the word "Tapped."


----------



## Graf (Jan 16, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "WTF is so damned urgent, it's not like the sun's coming up in 5 minutes."




[sblock=Reply]I've inserted this and the response above.[/sblock].


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 16, 2008)

Biggs yells into the partition: "Step on it Nice, i think there are one or two driving violations you haven't committed yet!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cole remains cool and collective despite Nice's chaotic durby driving. He just sits in his seat patiently waiting for them to arrive to thier destination.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Nice pulls open the door of the car and gently pulls out the driver.
> "No! Out of position! Out of position!" The man yells.
> Just borrowing your wheels. You sit here. OK?
> "No! No!" for all of his protestations the man struggles little, collapsing on his knees as soon as Nice releases his grip.




Archer would have laughed if he didn't see a little of himself in the driver. The driver's behaviour seemed totally unnatural. It hearkened back to his attraction to Celeste. He had found it odd, but wouldn't have called it unnatural. But even now, after all that was done to him, he felt the same and he didn't know why. Now he called it unnatural. He hated himself for still wanting her.

He quietly took a seat in the car with the others, distracted by his own thoughts until he was in turn distracted by Nice's driving.



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego puts his finger to his lips, making the universal "shut up" motion. He mouths the word "Tapped."




Archer nodded subtly, or rather, as subtly as one could manage considering how the car was moving. Not wanting to arouse suspicion in the back of the car by having an unusual silence, he decided to bring up something to talk about. The motions of the car were a hindrance to his thoughts, until he remembered something.

"One thing I like about being dead is that I don't get travel sickness any more," was the best he could muster in his meek conversational tone.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

"I like that prison really doesn't mean anything now." Diego laughs as he makes the comment, knowing full well that nothing really had changed. Prison probably still meant death, unless you could escape.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 16, 2008)

As Beth sits in her silent reverie she secretly wonders just what in the hell she's gotten herself into.  As if being a vampire weren't bad enough, now she finds herself suddenly immersed in this clandestine underworld that's been going on for God knows how long right underneath the world's collective noses.

_How naive are we?_

She decides now is as good a time as any to try to get a handle on what happened in the freezer and focuses on Nice and the childlike freak next to him, seeing if she can make out anything despite the partition being up.


----------



## Graf (Jan 17, 2008)

[sblock=Beth's Eavesdropping]Beth tries to eavesdrop on Nice and Oscar  as they sit in the front seat. However trying to "tune into" the sounds in the front seat is futile. 

Beth can pick up the sounds of squealing tires, the thump of the shock absorbers, the sound of air rushing over the car body, but any conversation the two are having eludes her.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

"It's kind of an honor to ride in this kind of car and not die. We call these "Black Cars" on the street. Never even heard of one getting stopped, so he can drive however the hell he wants. Mobs own these...... or rather, I guess vampires do. Either way, being is one is usually _not_ a good thing. I don't get the feeling we are in trouble though, at least, not bad trouble."


----------



## Graf (Jan 17, 2008)

*Mount Elizabeth Parking Lot*

*Nice *"parks" outside of the elevator lift, with two wheels up on the sidewalk.  People navigating the tight rows of cars are going to have to really squeeze to get past.

*Oscar *gets out and heads to the lift.

*Nice *gestures for the group to gather around.
OK. Here's how it's going to work. I'm going to make you all invisible. People won't see you. They'll try to avoid you so long as you avoid them. No speaking. No doing anything. Here's the most important thing: You have to keep me in sight. You lose sight of me... 
Nice makes a dramatic gesture, wiggling his fingers.
_poof!_ You appear. And I'm telling you... people will freak if you do that.

Got it? He looks around the group. 
If you need to communicate then gesture. If you need to get my attention or whatever then tug on my clothing.

Ready? *Nice *doesn't wait for answers this time. He just closes his eyes and furrows his brow. And....

Nothing happens. You all look the same. You all feel the same.

*Nice *opens his eyes, puts his finger toward his lips and then glides toward the elevator.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

_Well this is new,_ Diego thinks. _He may not be that far off of Vanderchild, ah hell, might as well play along._ Diego walks in silence, but is careful to keep tabs on Nice.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Beth can't help but stifle a giggle as Nice's trick seems to fail miserably.  _This guy's got to be some kind of cook_, she thinks to herself.

As they're all walking in silence to wherever it is they're going, she keeps an eye on the man with the bleeding neck.  _Archer, wasn't that his name?  Why him, I wonder?_


----------



## Graf (Jan 17, 2008)

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital*

Mount Elizabeth is largest public medical facility in the region and probably the best that most people could hope to get.
A single florescent bulb emits a _clicking_ sound as it flickers; struggling to illuminate walls stained and cracked with age and neglect.

*Nice *taps the button. The group can see one of the elevators slowly making its way down to the sub-basement.

After about five minutes the other elevator arrives disgorging an young couple and an old man in a walker. They pass through without taking notice of the odd motley of people standing in the lift lobby. Looking through or around people.

The group gets into the now vacant lift, *Nice *hits Basement One and herds the group toward the back of the elevator; the six of them still take up almost a two thirds of the available space.

The phenomena that occurred in the lift lobby repeats itself throughout the elevator ride. People (a few orderlies, several patients, one tired looking man in a doctor's coat) get on, looking blankly toward the back of the elevator, and cluster toward the front.

The old doctor gets out on the same level as the group, *Nice *leads the group after him, when he makes a turn toward a dimly lit passageway labeled "Morgue" he makes a thumbs up signal.

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital -- Outside the Morgue*
The old doctor rounds a corner. There is a jumpy looking little man standing there. Balding and pudgy, protuberant yellow stained teeth and beedy eyes add to the feral, rat-like appearance.

He seems to have been waiting for the old doctor. "Saul! Nice to see you've come back to work!"

'Saul' groans, "I told you I'd call you Detective."

"Yeah well. I got sick of waiting."

"I have three tonight. Yours came in last. It gets done last."

As the men speak Nice slips past them and eases one of the double doors partially open. Holding it open Nice gestures for the group to slip inside.

"I can help you with that. Cause of death? Getting high, wandering around on the highway and hit by a damn semi-! Pair of junkies, nobody cares!"

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital -- Inside the Morgue*
The Morgue is quite, save for the muffled argument from the door outside.

The room is much wider than it is deep; the far wall is dominated by lots of little doors, presumably filled with bodies. Three different forms laid on three different tables, each one has a cloth draped over it, obscuring the form. 
The sheet over the one closest to the door hangs tent-like, over some large object protruding from the body's chest.

[sblock=Everyone notices]There is a bit of cigarette ash on the sheet covering the body.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

Biggs taps Nice to get his attention, walks towards the wall and taps the fire alarm a few times for emphasis, and makes a hand gesture of many people scurrying away. _If we pull the alarm, the place will evacuate and we can do whatever we came here to do. Then we can leave the same way we came_ he thinks, trying to impart this on the others silently.


----------



## Graf (Jan 17, 2008)

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital -- Inside the Morgue*

*Nice *blinks. And then nods.
He slowly reaches over and... gently tugs on the alarm.

[sblock=Beth]The din is overpowering. It's almost like getting socked in the gut. You manage to recover enough to wobbly follow the rest of the group out when they depart.[/sblock]
[sblock=Archer]Archer manages to turn down his Auspex before being hit.[/sblock]

The old coroner is backing through the doorway "And don't think I can't smell that, this is a hospit..." the fire alarm starts of with a wheezing rattle but soon cranks up to a deafening roar that reverberates throughout the building.

The old man looks around, doesn't see anything out of the ordinary  and mutters something under his breath and heads back out of the room.

*Nice *quickly picks up body and screws his eyes tightly closed. The body disappears completely.  *Nice *looks just as he did before, as if there was no body at all.

With a nod of his head he leads the way out toward the corridor.

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital -- Basement One Elevator*
As the group returns to the elevator you can see the rodent-faced *Detective *leaning against the wall near the button. His face is a sour mass, like he's stepped in something unpleasant.

*Nice *sidles up so to the panel and gently pushes the button.
Nothing happens.

The alarm continues to echo deafeningly in the building.

Less than a foot away the *Detective *shifts pulls out a cigarette.
Nice presses the button again, gently.
Nothing happens.

Nice looks up at the little indicator for the elevator lights. They seem quite still.

The Detective snarls, throwing his unlit cigarette down and stalks off toward the Morgue.
"...horse pucky..."  you can make out through the din.

Nice looks at the elevator, then at the detective's retreating back and then at the elevator again. Finally he walks over to the stairwell. 

[sblock=The parking lot and Nice's direction] The hospital parking lot is on the third floor of the building. Nice is heading down deeper into the basement.[/sblock]

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital -- Basement Two*
*Nice *comes out of the stairwell and makes a left toward an area marked RESEARCH -- AUTHORIZED PERSONNEL ONLY.

At a pair of double doors he waves a passkey, the doors swing open, and he leads the way into a better maintained area. 

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital -- Private Laboratory*

[sblock=Beth]As you pass through the double doors you have an overwhelming sense of deja vue. For a minute you think that someone has their arm around your shoulder, But you look to your left and there's no one there.[/sblock]

The fire alarm is muted here allowing easy conversation in normal tones of voice.

*Nice *says, We'll have to stay here until this thing blows over.
With a grunt he "drops" the shroud wrapped body of the other neonate. It suddenly appears on a table next to him with a heavy thud.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

"That detective is going to be sh_tting bricks when he sees the corpse is gone. How secure is this area? Maybe we should un-stake torpor-boy here and learn what we can."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2008)

"I think unstaking him should probably wait until we're no longer here. If he wakes up in a poor enough mood from being impaled then he could do damage to the contents of this room. Sensitive research equipment is not cheap to replace," Archer strolls about the room, looking at various pieces of equipment that take his interest.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 17, 2008)

Beth folds her arms across her chest tightly, almost shivering, as she looks around the place.  She listens to the conversation at hand, but doesn't involve herself at this point. (She's still used to being the kid, after all, and in a room full of grown men in this type of situation, well...)


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 17, 2008)

"Well i was thinking of tying him down first. And this _is_ a hospital. They must have a blood storage area. With fresh blood to boot." Biggs's stomach growls lightly at the thought.

"By the way, Nice, that was a pretty impressive trick. I knew vampires had "supernatural abilities", but i hadn't thought that, well, _magic_ was one of them. But since it comes up, and it seems we got some time on our hands, well, you heard my tale, what do you think? Am i a victim of being magiced? Was i sired by some sort of spell? Can vampires actually do that kind of sh_t?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

"Yeah, you have awesome powers man. So far, all I have learned to do is make myself ugly............which really isn't magic, I was born that way. When does the good stuff start happenin?"


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

Biggs said:
			
		

> "That detective is going to be sh_tting bricks when he sees the corpse is gone. How secure is this area? Maybe we should un-stake torpor-boy here and learn what we can."



*Nice *looks distracted, rubbing his bald gray head and looking about the room.
Before he responds


			
				Archer said:
			
		

> "I think unstaking him should probably wait until we're no longer here. If he wakes up in a poor enough mood from being impaled then he could do damage to the contents of this room. Sensitive research equipment is not cheap to replace," Archer strolls about the room, looking at various pieces of equipment that take his interest.





			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> "Well i was thinking of tying him down first. And this _is_ a hospital. They must have a blood storage area. With fresh blood to boot."



We aren't unstaking anything. Just because we don't know who this is doesn't mean that they're actually new. For all I know this one,  he jerks a thumb at the shrouded body, came over on the Mayflower. Blackcoat says we wake it up we wake it up.

By way of explanation he says Kindred get old enough they don't drink human blood anymore.



			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> By the way, Nice, that was a pretty impressive trick. I knew vampires had "supernatural abilities", but i hadn't thought that, well, _magic_ was one of them. But since it comes up, and it seems we got some time on our hands, well, you heard my tale, what do you think? Am i a victim of being magiced? Was i sired by some sort of spell? Can vampires actually do that kind of sh_t?"



They're called Disciplines. They're.... *Nice *stops talking. He's staring straight ahead.



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Yeah, you have awesome powers man. So far, all I have learned to do is make myself ugly............which really isn't magic, I was born that way. When does the good stuff start happenin?"




Nice glances over at Diego, You're pretty for a brother.
After this borderline nonsensical comment he lapses into silence again.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 18, 2008)

Biggs looks at Nice curiously. "Yeah, we vampires are just one big _brotherhood_, ain't we?" he says, watching Nice intently. "No offense meant to the sisters of course." he says for Beth's benefit, eyes still locked on Nice.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"Deputy or no, watch your tongue. You may kill me, but I will give ya something to remember me by."


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

[sblock=Beth]The sensation of déjà vu continues.  The creepy feeling is enhanced by the feeling that *Nice*, sitting back and looking at everyone, is actually watching Beth closely.

As *Beth *looks over at a small white microwave sitting by the counter she realizes that she's remembered that microwave before. Focusing her heightened senses she realizes she can see into the darkened interior where a white coffee cup rests, almost exactly as it did in her mind's eye.

Nice, love, she's not a puzzle box. The voice is warm, liquid and ethereal. Accented English fills your ears, it's oddly comforting and familiar. Beth has heard the voice before, its *Constance*.

Glancing around you notice that *Nice *is standing stock upright staring off into space. He quickly seems to recover, "You're pretty for a brother" he says to *Diego*.

Around them the conversation of the rest of the group continues undisturbed. Apparently only *Beth *and *Nice *can hear the disembodied voice of her sire; and Beth can only seem to make out *Constance*'s half of the conversation.


_a mental sound like a sigh_ There is no point in having a protocol if you insist on ignoring it is there? 

*Nice *leans back against the counter top. He closes his arms in a casual manner, eyes flicking around the room.

Please childe, who taught you? I could be combing your hair and you wouldn't be able to see me. 

_there is another mental sigh_ Don't be sensitive. You have a perfectly nice head. No. I'm not in room. 

Well, we all have our secrets don't we. 

Don't be cross with me. I didn't have to contact you did I?

Well you didn't give me much choice hm? That little widget you used to get in was for emergencies.

No love. This is isn't an emergency. We're well past that. I've been compromised, badly. There is no cell anymore. The protocol---

I know this is disappointing to you, but you need to stiffen that upper lip. It's a long process.

Unhappy? Dear I'm _beside myself_. I got old and fat and someone came out of the corner and put me ankles over end. I've inflicted the curse on some dear little thing, who I'm sure is going to hate me for the rest of her existence, and I'm back on the run again.

What always happens? You forget who you are, what we are, and someone decides to remind you. I've picked up a new danse partner, without even knowing it. And they danse up a mean one. They've gotten damned tunes in my head dear. Nasty little tricky ones.

No dear. Not *Charity*.

Don't be snitty. I'm not _that_ badly off. It's not her.

No, no none of that. You remember where all that nonsense got you last time.

Very well. If you insist upon thinking about me as your cell leader then here are my instructions: Stop looking for me. 

Oh please childe. Don't tell me what you are and aren't doing. I can see into that little head of yours.

Go to ground. For real. Put this all out of your head. I know you're committed but, frankly, you not ready to run an operation. Not in this City. Not against *him*. And definitely not with all these new players.

Oh, don't be grumpy. I know you don't mean that. In a hundred years you'll think differently.

Watch my little one for me. Tell her... I'm sorry. It's not how I wanted it to be.

*NO! Do not tell her! * The voice is briefly powerful, and loud. Put her head on the blocks along with ours love? And for what?

Good. I shall consider your word given on the manner.

Do dear? I'm going to danse of course. They want to see Black Constance's jig? They shall have it.

There is a brief telepathically sent image
_woman in a ragged dress, her feet enthusiastically stamp over and around ivory bones pressed into pitch black earth_

Then the conversation is over. The warmth projected by the voice is gone and the room feels chilly. *Nice *pulls his poncho around him and stares off into space.

[sblock=OOC]"breaking into" your sires Telepathic conversation counts as a use of the common sense/psychic merit for this Chapter per our email discussion.
Normally I think you need Auspex **** and to beat Constance on her roll to break into a telepathic conversation.
Still it seems to reasonable to me to allow a 4 dot merit to partially spoof a 4 dot discipline once a chapter.
And vampires "normally" have a sort of link to their sire and other closely related vampires, granting them the ability get strong psychic impressions, affect them more easily with mental disciplines etc. [/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

Biggs said:
			
		

> Yeah, we vampires are just one big _brotherhood_, ain't we?





			
				Diego said:
			
		

> "Deputy or no, watch your tongue. You may kill me, but I will give ya something to remember me by."



*Nice *doesn't seem to react to *Biggs*, and but he does look at *Diego *for a moment, and bobs his head, in a sort of "Ok" way.

[sblock=Social Reads-- Biggs]Nice? What a weirdo... (no successes)[/sblock]

[sblock=Social Reads-- Diego]Nice's eyes don't seem to be focused on you, like he's only pretending to pay attention(1 success)[/sblock]

[sblock=Social Reads-- Cole ]Nice seems to be looking past Diego, like he's only pretending to pay attention(1 success)[/sblock]

[sblock=Social Reads-- Archer]Nice's doesn't seem to be paying attention; his head is cocked ever-so-slightly to the side ike he's listening to something... Maybe he's one of those people who deals with stressful situations by having an inner monologue?(2 success)[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

_God, I hate being ignored worse than being insulted. Oh well, things might of worked out for the best this way._ Diego glances over his shoulder, acting on his thoughts that Nice was looking past him.


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

*Archer *moves about the room; the lab equipment looks normal to him. Medical equipment is not his field though.

He doesn't note anything else of interest in the room either.


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

The refrigerator, filled with various vials of what look like medicine and maybe blood samples, looks normal to *Diego *when he glances behind him.

Exactly why *Nice *is staring off into the distance in its direction is remains mysterious.

[sblock=OOC: Small quantities of blood]The visible blood in the freezers around the room is of such small quantities, and so obviously stored for such a period of time as to appear unappetizing, even to hungry vampires.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 18, 2008)

Archer tried for a minute to remember what he learned in his psychology classes as he watched Nice stare into space, but soon gave up. It would definitely take more observation than a few minutes here to determine if Nice had issues, but then who can say what the correct state of mind for a vampire is?

Archer felt somewhat helpless, or ineffectual, but that seemed to be the norm for his duration as a vampire thus far. Patience, he reminded himself. Acting of his own volition too soon would likely reflect poorly on himself and the other neonates whose company he was keeping. His meanderings took him to the lab's entrance, and he listened carefully for a minute to see if he could pick up on the sound of anyone approaching.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

Diego shrugs and turns away. Maybe Nice was just spaced out. Happens sometimes.


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer felt somewhat helpless, or ineffectual, but ...



[sblock=OOC]It's an understandable sensation. And not one I want to continue for too much longer.

Archer does have the option of spending a Willpower point on either the medical equipement roll or the "general roll". It doesn't guarantee success, of course.
[/sblock]



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> His meanderings took him to the lab's entrance, and he listened carefully for a minute to see if he could pick up on the sound of anyone approaching.



*Archer *listens at the thick lab doors. 
He hears the fire alarm come to an end.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 18, 2008)

Beth shivers a bit as the conversation in her head ends.  She can't help but stare back at Nice, trying to read him as he processes.  _What're you about, you strange little man,_she thinks to herself, almost hoping he answers her with his mind.

Finally Beth walks toward the microwave and opens it.  She looks at the area again, lightly touching things as she passes, trying to see if anything else comes back to her.  _Was it here where it was done?_ she asks herself.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“If I am to hazard a guess, we are waiting here for the ‘all clear’ from the fire alarm, then we trek back to the car and drive to where? The Prince’s Palace for a proper congregation of questions and answers?” Asks Cole in plain and even tone, as if he were asking for a glass of water.


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

Beth pushes the microwave door button. The mug is half-filled with a stinking congealed gunk

[sblock=Beth memories]With agonizing slowness Beth feels a 
small piece of her mind slide into place.
_
There's a woman giving you a hug, your head is resting on her shoulders. "I'm afraid dear, that you won't be remembering me, or this conversation at all." Beth realizes that huge tears are erupting from her eyes, slowly dripping down her face.

Across from her in the lab she can see the coffee cup slowly spinning in the microwave.

The woman tuts, "Oh, now look... stop that. It's not so bad."

Beth hears her own voice, "But... it's just that you've been so nice to me."​_​[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

After a while Nice stops brooding (moping?), he wanders across the room and slides into a leather chair.

He looks around and finally speaks.
[sblock=Nice on Disciplines]
OK. Disciplines, the "magic" you were talking about is called Disciplines. We'll start there since I suppose that's the best part.

They're less like magic, I guess and more like super powers. From the funny books? Superman has heat vision and cold breath and can fly. Same thing. Of course it's not kryptonite or whatever that gives us our powers. Our power come from our blood. You can call it out with time and training.

They're called disciplines, I suppose, because they're so codified. For each one you can advance in power in a set way, and it works the same way for everyone. I can meet someone from all the way around the world and if I know Obfuscate and he knows Obfuscate then it works the same way. It's like 'vampire physics'.

For example: Obfuscate is the name of the discipline I was using to hide us. I'm good with it because I'm a Nosferatu. Actually, he grins slightly  I'm just good with it period. The first rank, which even neonates can usually pick up quickly, you make stuff disappear. Over time, if you keep practicing you'll get better and better at what you know and get new powers.

So the next power of Obfuscate, Mask of Tranquility, hides your vampire nature, from other vampires. That's why, when you look at me, you don't "see" me as a vampire. My powers hide my beast from yours. My beast still has a fit every time I see one of you though.

All the powers have special names by the way. So Obfuscate's powers are: Touch of Shadow, Mask of Tranquility, Cloak of Night, The Familiar Stranger, Cloak the Gathering.   Nice ticks off each name on a finger.

Don't get too excited though. Discplines aren't called that for laughs. It takes a lot of focus and time. I've been working on Obfuscate for almost 40 years, I'm a natural with the discipline and I only really got to Cloak the Gathering locked down in the last couple of years. He looks over at the shrouded body And just because you've got Touch, don't necessarily think you're going to be able to carry around bodies like it's nothing. Even I need to get psyched up a bit to make sure that comes off.

There's a  saying to help you remember: *Three from Five out of Ten*
Each kindred has facility with three Disciplines, granted by their clan of which there are five. And these Disciplines are drawn from the natural pool of Ten. There are more disciplines than the Ten but lets stick with those for now. Practically speaking those are the ones that matter to you.

Following me so far?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Nice on Vampire Society]
"Your not members of a society that cares about you anymore. This is a feudal state. You're important only if you provide a service to your lords.
If that doesn't make sense then think about it as England in the dark ages; there's one person, the Prince, who has all the power. Unlike England though the power isn't hereditary, it's claimed by the person who can take it.

But once they have it, it's like the Celestial Mandate in Ancient China. Even if everyone hated them before they were in charge they're the boss, the ultimate authority once they get in. Everybody gets into line.

Nice pokes at a lab table with a skinny finger. The system works like this because every-one's been indoctrinated into believing it. By the time your old enough to be considered a person in kindred society, you've been living and breathing it of so long it's been natural. Plus, you know, you're old then. People respect you. Especially here in America, where kindred aren't so old. A couple hundred years here and you are basically an elder. So we get a lot of people from elsewhere who've done a hundred or two and want to be someone.

And the indoctrination isn't just like normal mortal stuff: threats, fear, rewards for compliance they have have two extra tools: The blood bond, and disciplines. Compliance is only voluntary in the sense that you can chose how your mind is changed. You change it yourself or you let someone change it for you.

It's all driven really by the covenants. The Invictus specifically. They're the oldest covenant, and, they're basically the lords of this feudal system. They have have special rules and protocol and so they have a sort of clan culture or whatever, but its like the Communist Party in the People's Republic. If you're not a member you're not important.

The other covenants are basically religious. The Sanctified, the Order and the Circle. They each worship something different, and they each have developed disciplines that "prove" Nice makes flying quote-marks with his fingers  their particularly world view is right. What they can do is closer to magic, at least magic in the storybooks. But it's members only and they take the religious part very serious.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Nice on the Clans]
So the clans, right? There are five. Each one has facility with one unique discipline and two shared disciplines. And they share certain traits, some of it's biological, or whatever we have that passes for biology, some of it's social.

Nosferatu, for example, *Nice* looks at *Diego* have _the curse_. Its, ah, like a tell, you know, when you play cards. There's something that gives you away to humans, to kindred. Each Nosferatu's weakness is different, they have their own way that they've been marked by the curse. For me,"  he gestures at his scarf colored face  It's my face. Or my head since I lost all my hair. And my skin turned this color. You look normal, but if you're really Nosferatu there's gonna be something that freaks people out.

The other clans its harder to say. There's a conventional wisdom, you know, about what each's problem is. So people say Daeva can't control themselves, but I don't know if it's actually that they can't control themselves, or they just think, _oh we're Daeva, we're beautiful, everyone loves us, we can do whatever we want_. 
*Nice* has a sour look on his face.

Turning to Diego
So our powers are Obfuscate, Nightmare, which it sounds like you have already and Vigor, which is strength.
Did Vanderchilde train you in Nightmare specifically? If he didn't and you've got it you may be a natural at it. Nightmare can be really useful, but you need to be careful. LB doesn't love it if you start freaking people with supernatural powers for no reason.

The social component of Nosferatu, I guess, is that we share a bond because of the curse. If one Daeva is getting killed on the street another Daeva is just as likely to watch, or join the beating, as to help out. Nos don't do that.

Turning to Archer and Beth
Your sire's are both Mekhet, so both of you are as well. Your power is Auspex, which is the antonym of Obfuscate, you can improve your senses, and eventually see the unseen, like those women on late night TV, only for real. You also know Obfuscate and Celerity, which is speed.

Auspex is hard to learn. I know a bit, since your sire's are gone I can try to teach you, but it's a real bear to get your blood around. He looks at Archer and Beth for a minute  Either of you seen anything weird? Hearing gets really acute, or seeing in the dark or any of that?

Your weakness is supposedly that sunlight and fire burn you more. Me? The last time I got caught in sunlight, I lost my arm to the elbow. And it took two weeks to grow back. So I don't know how that's supposed to be some sort of special weakness
[sblock=Nice's Attitude]You may have the feeling that Nice thinks the Nosferatu curse is much worse than that of the other clans.[/sblock]

He looks at Beth for a moment, like he's going to say something else. He rubs his head for a while. Finally he says Constance knew some, other, ah stuff. Things outside of the Ten. But she's gone now, so you shouldn't really worry about it.

Turning to Cole
Ventrue right? Dominate, Resilience and Animalism. You know the dril.

Ventrue don't have any weaknesses. Nice seems to be explaining more to the rest of the group than to Cole himself  People say they're unstable, but, almost everywhere they are they're the rulers. Ventrue basically are the Invictus and the Invictus rulers are mostly Ventrue. Absolute power and all that. Dominate backs it all up. If you absolutely positively need to have someone do exactly what you want, when you want, how you want it done then that's where Dominate comes in.

Turning to Biggs
I have no idea what you are. Embracingone of them? He gestures around the room Dumb. But survivable. 
You know, get dispensation from LB, promise him a favor or just move to another city. 
Embracing a hunter, like you? And setting you lose? With no controls? And, your whole shtick? I've never been embraced? I'm gonna kill vampires that kill humans?
Whoever embraced you has a some kind of serious serious death wish.

Just so I tell you and you've heard it there are precisely two vampires I know of who are supposed to have not been embraced by another vampire. One is the guy who kill Jesus, was cursed by God, and founded the Sanctified. The other, believe it or not, is Dracula, and he was also supposedly cursed by God, then he went on to become some sort of super vampire, and disappeared. There is whole covenant, the Order, who are dedicated to becoming just like him.
So you want to tell everyone you think you were embraced by magic or something? Fine.
But you're horning in on some people's turf. Especially the Sanctified. They take their cursed right hand of god position real serious.

Maybe you being a hunter and all, getting embraced was a big shock or something? And you've blocked the memory?Nice doesn't sound like he's convinced himself of his own explanation, but he seems to be working at it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Nice on Essential Matters]
So anyway there are some essential things you need to know.

The beast, lives inside of you. It's rabid but sometimes it's not exactly crazy. If you lose yourself to it, it's a long dark road. Some situations excite the beast, they can push you into losing control to it. Those are the three frenzies I mentioned earlier. Try to stay full on blood, avoid sunlight and fire and keep your cool. The last one is the hardest really. Nobody likes a guy who can't keep his beast in check. It goes both ways though, you set off somebody else's beast, you make them lose their cool and that can be a slight against them. Some older kindred take that seriously.

We sleep during the day. Expect to fall asleep at dawn and wake up at dusk.
And I mean asleep like, unconcious. Stay out too long and you made nod off on a bench and never wake up.

That's cause of the fire and sunlight thing. Humans burn, but vampires? We're made of kindling. Sunlight's even worse.

As vampires get older, they get more powerful. The blood thickens. As that happens your potency rises. You get more powerful. You meet a vampire who's more potent, which for you is going to be a lot of people in the city, and your beast will freak out like you're looking at sunlight and start running away.
Potency is good, in the sense that it gives you other benefits.... you're blood gets more concentrated. You can call up more power to do things: like healing up after a fight. If you use some disciplines you'll find that your body is consuming blood, using it like fuel.
Usually a kindred doesn't require too much blood to survive, but when things turn bad nothing is going to keep you alive like being full up on blood.

Potency is bad in the sense that.... after a while a vampire can get too powerful, too potent. You stop being able to survive on the blood of humans, you start feeding on other vampires. Nobody does that, not if you're sane.

Instead you go to sleep. But not people sleep. You sleep for a hundred years or something and wake up and you're blood's thinned. You don't need to worry about that though. I've been awake for fourty years and I can still feed on animals.

They're gross, but drink enough and you'll fill up just the same, and nobody freaks out if you lose control and drink a cow dry.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Origionally wanted this info to come from a PC.... Best laid plans and all that.
Sorry about the rough formating... looked like people were getting anxious.
Nice is obviously biased but his views are practically useful even if a bit incorrect in spots.

This comes out over the course of an hour or two of game time. Ask questions as much as you like, don't worry about it being one coherent conversation.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 18, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “If I am to hazard a guess, we are waiting here for the ‘all clear’ from the fire alarm, then we trek back to the car and drive to where? The Prince’s Palace for a proper congregation of questions and answers?”



Lets give it a bit. Wait until the *Detective* gets tired and goes home.

You're up on the Requiem and all that but they, *Nice* gestures at the others may as well hear it now.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"This detective......  is a cause for alarm?"


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 18, 2008)

Beth lifts her hand to wipe the blackened tear from her cheek.



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> _"Oh, now look... stop that. It's not so bad."_




She swallows hard, tried to be strong.  "I know," she says in a raspy whisper.  "But, it's just..."

She reaches out and touches only air; Constance had been replaced by the cold black shadows staring back at her, unkind and uncaring.  She'd lost her all over again.

Beth turns her back on the others, hoping they hadn't noticed anything. 



			
				Nice said:
			
		

> Either of you seen anything weird? Hearing gets really acute, or seeing in the dark or any of that?



Beth starts a little when she realizes that Nice is talking to her, but quickly dries her face and turns to face him.

"A little," she says. She hoped her voice wasn't quivering.  She glanced at Archer, to whom Nice was also speaking.  He probably caught it.  "The shadows are a little clearer, and the fire alarm was _really_ loud."



			
				Nice said:
			
		

> Constance knew some, other, ah stuff. Things outside of the Ten. But she's gone now, so you shouldn't really worry about it.




_Gone.  Right._  She offers up a phony smile and nods in agreement.  _Right. Not to worry._


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> If you absolutely positively need to have someone do exactly what you want, when you want, how you want it done then that's where Dominate comes in.



“Also comes in handy during negotiations.” Says Cole with a smirk.


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "This detective......  is a cause for alarm?"



Naw. But if he's freaking out and called the flatfoots I don't want to be juggling all five of you, a dead body, cops, sick people, whatever in a confined space.

Anyway, *Blackcoat* controls the police, I don't know that guy, but generally speaking the more he calls for help and tries to get people involved finding this body the more he'll run into people she has vinculumed. They'll foul up attempts to investigate weird stuff.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 19, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Embracing a hunter, like you? And setting you lose? With no controls? And, your whole shtick? I've never been embraced? I'm gonna kill vampires that kill humans?




"Let's get something straight about my philosophy here. You wanna kill humans? Kill the pushers first. Kill the pimps, the junkies, the pedophiles, the serial killers, the muggers, the rapists, the mentally deranged, and save the politicians for desert. Kill em all. Eat your fill. Hell, have seconds! It's all fine by me. Most of them deserve it. What comes around, goes around. As for the others? Well, it's natural selection, just like you see on "The Wild Kingdom". Weeding out the sickly, the weak, the lame, allowing the strong and healthy to prosper and thrive. It's in everyone's best intrests. 

The others, those i bunch together into a group called "the Innocent"? Well, first things first, children are off limits. Period. Adults? Well, slaking your thirst is ok, i guess. I've witnessed vampires drinking from people, i chat up the victim and the wound is gone and she dont remember sh_t. So i know vampires don't have to kill to survive. Those "Innocents" you don't kill. I could, at great length, see that a witness to something that would blow vampire society's cover wide open would need to be silenced. That's for the greater good too. A full blown witch hunt would cause way to many deaths. But killing one for kicks, cuz it makes you feel big? Don't care who you are, you're gonna die.

And that other thing? About not getting embraced? Well i ain't confused, but i don't wanna cause anyone here undue harm. The inner circle, that's us, and LB, Reggie, and Blackie, they get the truth. But anyone outside, well, i'll come up with a story about the vamp that bit me and got away. Y'know like those fishing tales: yeah, i almost got him, he was _this_ big! If that makes you more comfortable. "


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

"Hate to be the one to say it buddy, but children aren't so innocent anymore. If you don't believe me, ask a kid named Todd Skiles. In an "adult" jail for life. He played butcher to a 6 year old girl, gave her angel wings." Diego just shook his head. It was hard for him to believe that people could do that kind of stuff anyway. He glanced at Beth and saw the somewhat confused look, "Angel wings, they cut into your back and pull your lungs out. Apparently it is supposed to look like wings. Didn't say it wasn't gross hun."



[sblock=ooc]  Okay, I realize that what Diego just said was well........ gross and sick. I don't want anyone thinking that I condone or even expect child violence. Believe it or not, this story is true, but changed alittle. The victim was a child, but the killer belonged to a cuban gang. I believe he was murdered in jail. Speaking of that, it amazes me how even murders and thieves hate people who injure children. Just goes to show you I guess, everyone has a conscience.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 19, 2008)

"I'm aware of that, but would children be that way without the dregs of society and the way the media and entertainment idolize such behavior? Like i said: better for everyone."


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Beth turns her back on the others, hoping they hadn't noticed anything.



[sblock=OOC]To my mind this reaches into the roleplaying area. Nice would have noticed, but he got very distracted.
Other player characters have noticed if they feel like it'd be good roleplaying.[/sblock]



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "A little," she says. She hoped her voice wasn't quivering.  She glanced at Archer, to whom Nice was also speaking.  He probably caught it.  "The shadows are a little clearer, and the fire alarm was _really_ loud."



*Nice* looks at *Beth*, blotting a little bit of blood from her eyes.
That's good. You and Archer are the only Mekhet left in the city right now, so getting the higher levels may be tricky. But a few folks know the first level. We'll work on it.


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2008)

To Biggs
You want to focus on feeding from one group nobody has a problem with it. You're gonna have to work on controlling your beast though.

Generally, though, you should be aware that most kindred feed from people they have relationships with. Some sort of relationship with.

For every kindred that acts like a mugger there are probably three or four that try to disguise it.

When you feed, it's called the kiss, it's pleasurable. Like being high. Most mortals don't fight when they're being fed on, and, so long as the kindred stays in control,  they're out a bit of blood and nothing more.
Just like the Red Cross, except we come to you.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> " The inner circle, that's us, and LB, Reggie, and Blackie, they get the truth. But anyone outside, well, i'll come up with a story about the vamp that bit me and got away. Y'know like those fishing tales: yeah, i almost got him, he was _this_ big! If that makes you more comfortable. "




If there's an inner circle, I'm not part of it. The Deputy thing is unofficial.
But if you can keep it under your hat it'll make it easier on you.

Nice rubs his head, We're gonna have to figure out what clan you are. Anything weird happen to you? Moving fast? People being really impressed with you?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 19, 2008)

"Not that i can remember. There is one thing though about that first night when i turned. two words, unfamilliar words, like annother language, repeating themselves over and over in my mind, constantly. "_*Iktan Belova*_". Any thoughts?"

"And when i said "inner circle", i meant those with whom im intrusting the truth about how i believe i bacame a vampire."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Turning to Archer and Beth
> Your sire's are both Mekhet, so both of you are as well. Your power is Auspex, which is the antonym of Obfuscate, you can improve your senses, and eventually see the unseen, like those women on late night TV, only for real. You also know Obfuscate and Celerity, which is speed.
> 
> Auspex is hard to learn. I know a bit, since your sire's are gone I can try to teach you, but it's a real bear to get your blood around. He looks at Archer and Beth for a minute Either of you seen anything weird? Hearing gets really acute, or seeing in the dark or any of that?




Auspex, as Nice called it, was proving to be an incredibly valuable... discipline. Yes, discipline, that was it. As much as Archer liked and respected Nice, the way things were panning out inclined him to keep his cards close to his chest. He couldn't deny having any capability if Auspex was inherent and unique to his whats-it-thing, clan, Mekhet, but he didn't want to make people overly aware of such an excellent form of information gathering.

He nodded, "I've had some of that happen, been wondering what the go was with hows and whys. All this discipline stuff sounds pretty damn good. I kinda feel like a kid in a candy store, because the stuff you describe for my clan all sounds very useful."

As a 'neonate' Archer had the impression that he was on the bottom rung in vampire society. Being at the bottom rung in anything brought with it the assumption that one was weak, perhaps irrelevant. There was truth in this, Archer would never deny it, but he could use it to his advantage. Playing to their expectations of a bottom rung dweller meant he could perhaps have other people underestimate him, his favourite advantage to have. He may not have known much about vampires, but politics were his bread and butter.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "A little," she says. She hoped her voice wasn't quivering. She glanced at Archer, to whom Nice was also speaking. He probably caught it. "The shadows are a little clearer, and the fire alarm was really loud."




Archer appeared to notice something was troubling Beth, but he definitely wasn't savvy to what it was. There was some curiosity and concern in his face, but he made no mention of it beyond his expression.

"Yeah, that fire alarm was like a kick in the head," he agreed in his unique accent, and rubbed his ears in remembrance of the sensation.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Nice looks at Beth, blotting a little bit of blood from her eyes.
> That's good. You and Archer are the only Mekhet left in the city right now, so getting the higher levels may be tricky. But a few folks know the first level. We'll work on it.




Archer's attention was again briefly on Beth. There was only the two of them then. He was the kind of guy who was obligated to look out for his own, and made a mental note help her out in future. Birds of a feather and all that nonsense.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "And when i said "inner circle", i meant those with whom im intrusting the truth about how i believe i bacame a vampire."




Archer's eyebrows rose, but he remained silent. The vampire hunter was trusting a group of vampires. Although admittedly, strange times called for strange measures. What can someone do when they're turned into something they've always despised? Archer didn't trust him, but he could empathise Biggs' situation and was willing to keep the information to himself, for now. He couldn't speak for everyone else in the room though.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

_Interesting, a diverse group such as this has great potential. Lets just hope that they don’t go running off and getting everyone into trouble._

Cole finds himself a comfortable chair, sits down and patiently waits for the all clear. Normally he would be in groused in numerous conversations with his fellow neonates, however for right now, he simply was not in the mood.


----------



## Graf (Jan 19, 2008)

*Nice frowns. * Ick can be-what? Running through your head?

Nice leans back in his chair. 
i've never heard it before.

 This all sounds like Dominate, honestly. Forgetting things. Remembering weird stuff. Usually it's used to make mortals follow instructions and forget weird stuff.

He looks over at Cole You good enough to do memories?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

When asked, Cole turns and studies Biggs intently. His gaze is not of callous or demeaning, its more of fascination, like a child seeing a tiger for the first time. After a few long seconds of silence pass Cole finally moves up out of his chair and says, “There is something. Though it will require more effort on your part to find your real memories than it will on me trying to dig them out. Do you wish to try?” He looks at Biggs intently. 

OOC: I will presume that he will say yes and post this as a follow on:

“Then sit over here and describe your last day of begin ‘alive’.” Motions Cole to an empty chair. 

“We will focus our efforts there then. It is important for you to relax and not to resist my will. That will only make this harder and no, this will not hurt.” Says Cole with a trusting smile as he makes eye contact and stares deeply into Biggs eyes. “Now, again, _*tell me exactly how your last day of being a human went.*_”


OOC: Dominate ** . What I am thinking is a type of hypnotism. Maybe if Biggs is an alternate state of mind and forced to tell the truth, he can dredge up some kind of alternate/real memory that he did not have before. Just reaching outside of the box here.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 20, 2008)

"Yeah i'm willing." says Biggs, adding sarcasticly: "I'd hate to think i've been cursed by God."

[SBLOCK=Biggs's remembered memories]
"I'd spent the day sleeping, as usual. I'm primarily active at night. No use hunting down vampires in broad daylight. Went to meet a new contact, September 22nd. He put me on the trail of William Jefferson, a ghoul, a "fetch and carry errand boy" as he'd put it. Funny now that i think about it that he'd known the where and when to find him. Anyway, i go to the place, a rundown mall, and slip in the back. Security guard is snoring in front of a TV set. I can hear chanting of some sort. I head towards it and im in a steamy room. WJ is there, with his back to me, howling like a madman. He's got a knife, covered in blood, and at his feet is Beth, on her knees, and she looks like she's dazed or in a trance. She's not reacting to this guy. She's got a cut on the side of her face, and there are glowing symbols on the floor around her and the ghoul. I get the drop on him, cuz he doesn't realize i'm there. I cut into his back and he screams, and drops into the thick foggy smoke. I loose sight of him, then feel the knife entering my thigh. He gets up, and we fight some more. He get's in annother lucky shot, and Beth finally comes out of her trance and she upturns a brazier on him and runs out the exit. We get ready to go at it again and we hear the sirens. He says something to me and for a second i can't move. Then he's gone, and i slip away. Not intrested in talking to the cops about this. I limp home and try to tend to my wounds, and find they're not bleeding. Try to drink a beer, but it's awful, and i can't swallow it. There's a knock at the door. It's a vampire, i know it is, it's the only thing that makes sense. I'm not in the mood for a fight, and i want answers, so i let it in. That was Blackie, and it turned into a fight after all, one that i lost. Woke up in a box all chained up, sometime afterwards. Those are my last mortal memories."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Graf (Jan 21, 2008)

[sblock=Cole]Cole focuses. He'd talked with the Scot about _Forgetful Mind_ before, and he could hear the man's thick accent in his ear.

"You're still a whelp; dunno how a man's mind works. You think dominate's stops at giving instructions. Here's the real truth: when you dominate someone, you are that someone. You make their will you're will. Playing with memories isn easy, but it's the first step in leaving your own body to crawl innna their's. 
[/sblock]



			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> ...Those are my last mortal memories.




As *Biggs *finishes his story, *Cole*'s eyes flare a bright red. "AGAIN!" he demands.

[sblock=Biggs]Cole's eyes bore into yours. For some reason you think of the dentists office. The unpleasant sensation, the nausea.
You're back in the mall, you watch things blow past, remember the battle in the foggy smoke. Then it's over, you haven't won, but you didn't lose either. 
You're running out of the mall. You don't want to deal with cops now. 

There's a humming sound. Like static, things start to get hazy. 
Suddenly everything pixelated and choppy like that crappy Sci-Fi horror movie about computers coming to life.

You grit your teeth, try to keep the picture into focus.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cole]You feel something, a vague itch.

The Scot's voice is back, you're at his island retreat, off the coast of malta. An old Italian ghoul has just returned from an unsuccessful mission.
"No man can change my ghoul's mind. I'll feel it the second I look inna his eyes. It's like they got burs unna their skin. I can dig em out though!"
The Scot makes a clawing gesture with his figures and turns back toward the ghoul.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Normally this would be impossible, but for a variety of reasons, including general coolness, I'll allow one attempt. Both Biggs and Cole spend a Willpower. Bigg's LOWERS his resistence (instead of adding to it). Cole's gives him the ability to use the discipline at -5.

Forgetful Mind pool (7dice) - (2-2) +2 (special factor) - 5 (doesn't know the discipline) 4d = one success.

[sblock=Ironically]Cole's Forgetful Mind Pool is much larger than his Mesmerize pool.[/sblock][/sblock]

In the chair *Biggs *eyes are unfocused. Abruptly he stands up, like a zombie. He makes little marching motions, stamping his feet in place like he's miming walking.
[sblock=Biggs]You've slipped under the walkway and your following your planned exit route. When the City was built the founders imagined a modern Venice in the American west, building canals all over the metropolis.
In the years since they were turned into sewers, the smell is terrible.

You're passing under the second bridge, after the stair, when you hear a scuttling sound above you. _something's on the underside of the bridge..._ you have time to think before you hear a staticy voice

Iktan Belova, it chants[/sblock]

Biggs stops his little walking movements and he looks upward.

[sblock=Biggs]It's on top of you, fast. Hauling you down, you can feel a stabbing pain in your neck. It's got you on the ground, claws digging into your shoulder, you feel your limbs weakening.[/sblock]

*Biggs *suddenly throws himself backward, arms back like he's trying to grab onto something on his back. The chair clattering off and away. 
He thrashes on the ground wrestling with something only he can see.

[sblock=Biggs]There's more going on, but the pixelation becomes overwhelming. You can't make out anything, can't see anything.

_<<the record skips>>_

You're coming into your hole-in-the-wall motel room; everything is spinning.[/sblock]

Abruptly *Biggs *stops thrashing on the floor. 

*Nice*, on his feet now, looks more than a little bit uncomfortable "That's... new. 

You do know _forgetful mind_ right?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 21, 2008)

Biggs, eyes closed and breathing rapidly, says: "I guess i was embraced after all. I was on my way home, through the sewers, and i hear something moving as im passing under a bridge. It was moving along the underside like a spider. It said those words, Iktan Belova, and dropped on me. I can still feel the fangs in my throat, it's claws buried in my shoulders. The claws hurt the most. From there, all i remember is my appartment. If you don't mind, i'm just gonna lie here for a while and absorb this."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Diego stares at the men, a confused look splayed across his face. Instead of asking the questions probably everyone had running through their minds, he simply pulled out a knife that was hidden behind his sleeve and picks at his fingernails.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Climbing on walls and burning claws." Says Cole as moves back to his chair again. "Well Mr. Biggs I am no expert but it seems like your Sire had some Protean in it. Would you agree Mr. Nice? "


----------



## Graf (Jan 21, 2008)

*Mount Elizabeth Hospital*
Nice rubs his skull, "Protean... just wonderful," his tone is not that of a man who is particularly pleased.

He glances up at *Archer*, lurking by the doorway. "Things quiet?"
[sblock=OOC]Presuming Archer says things are just to speed stuff up.[/sblock]

OK. Same drill as last time. Stay quiet and make sure you stay within eyesight of me at all times.

*Nice *picks up the body, disappearing it in the same fashion as before, and then, after a second moment of concentration, leads the group out of the private laboratory and retraces his steps to the car.

Along the way the hospital remains largely unchanged. The group passes a few cops making handicapped jokes in the lift lobby on their way out to the car.

The Nosferatu efficiently, if somewhat carelessly, manhandles the wrapped body into the car before driving off into the night.

[sblock=Nice's driving is just as horrendous on the way back]'nuff said.[/sblock]

The sky seems to be lightening a bit as the car makes it's bone jarring ascent up the hill. 

*Blackcoat's Mansion*
In front of the house the driver sits on a flat stone slowly twirling a stick in front of him and stamping mechanically at an invisible break petal. He greets the group with a morose look as they pile out of the vehicle.

*Nice *leads the group up into the house and then to the right and down into a poorly constructed cellar. The entire area, from the stairway down, seems to be made from (poorly) poured concrete, giving it a modern-cave look.
Embedded in one wall in the basement is a large bank safe door, inside you can see cells. 

The bars are haphazardly embedded directly in the concrete, forming nine cells. There is enough space for one person to lie on the ground in each one.

*Nice *gestures toward the cells.
It's not comfortable but you'll get used to it. You won't be able to get to anyone, and nobody will get to you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

Diego lays in his cell, rather unsettled by tonights events. Nice's powers were more than he imagined. One thought ran through his mind though _"We are of the same clan, if he can do it, then so can I."_


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 22, 2008)

Resigned, Biggs takes a cell, and lies down. "So, Nice, what clan am i after all?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2008)

Archer looked at the cells. Archer looked at his watch. Archer looked at Cole. Archer looked to the exit.

"Think there's enough time to get a lift back to our slightly smashed accommodations in town?" he asked, not partial to letting his corpse collapse on uneven concrete.

The evening had been informative to say the least, and if LB wanted some kind of report on their findings Archer felt that he had a few things he could say.


----------



## Graf (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice* frowns. Protean is associated with the Gangrel. It isnt a guaranty or anything. But if you start developing Protean then it would be the only explanation. I can think of anyway.

only Gangrel in the city are *LB* and his childer. 



*Nice* looks sourly at *Archer* My understanding is that you're stay here. You've got no car, and less than an hour til the suns fully up. Oh and there's me to think about too. You a hundred percent sure you want to start complaining about sleeping arrangements?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 22, 2008)

"Does that make me LB's grandchilder? Think he's gonna be pissed one of his own childer broke his laws? So this Protean, what do i look for, if i'm to notice i'm developping it?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

"If this LB made you, then he has more worries than if you broke some damn law you didn't know existed. His own ass is in trouble." Diego says passively. He was trying to get comfortable on the concrete. Strangely, he realized he couldn't feel whether or not it was cold.


----------



## Graf (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice* puts up his hands No no no. I didn't ... Ah. Look. Neither of his childer embraced you. For sure. It was somebody else. Definitely. Some other Gangrel.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Nice looks sourly at Archer My understanding is that you're stay here. You've got no car, and less than an hour til the suns fully up. Oh and there's me to think about too. You a hundred percent sure you want to start complaining about sleeping arrangements?




Archer ran a hand over his face, then shook his head. Not in response to Nice's statement, but seemingly from frustration. He didn't utter a word, instead pacing back and forth and analyzing each empty cell until he found one that for whatever indescribable reason seemed better than the rest, as much as it seemed identical to every other.

However inwardly, Archer shuddered. This micro-prison was too much like the damn place he'd been locked in for... he still wasn't sure how long he spent in there. He was reminded of more than he'd care to remember by standing there. He wanted out, but the damn driver had already taken off? He thought he would have heard him leave but it was a moot point anyway. The desire to start backing out of the room was rapidly stifled, as he focused solely on putting up his usually detached and calm demeanor. Showing weakness wouldn't bring Archer special treatment in a society of predators. Not by a long shot.

His options were limited. Limited, in fact, to the number of unoccupied cells in the room. It appeared Nice had the impression Archer wanted to do a runner. Archer just wanted to return to his slightly more humane accommodations. Even including recent renovations made personally by LB, it was still preferable to a coffin sized cage. Did Nice really think that Archer would willingly take on someone who had at least forty more years of experience (probably more) at this than he did? They had already scuffled once before, and Archer wasn't eager for a rematch. But neither did he want a bout of post-traumatic stress disorder. Perhaps the bars would serve a purpose after all.

He sat in the back of the cell, took a deep breath (not that it did anything), and tried to disconnect himself from his surroundings.


----------



## Graf (Jan 22, 2008)

LB did not embrace him! That's nuts.
*Nice* seems agitated.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Well Mr. Biggs one could start punching wholes in concret walls or rip metal bars out of the floor." Jokes Cole as he enters a room next to Archers. "Not exactly a room with a few..." He mumbles as he makes himself confortable.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 22, 2008)

"No need to fuss, Nice. I think our Mr. Diego here simply hasn't realised that we have been refering to the Prince by both his title and his nickname." Turning his head in Diego's general direction he says: "The Prince's initials are LB, i guess that's where the nickname came from. Thus Nice's alarm at implicating LB."

"I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that Blackie is one of his Childer. Sure is a wildcat. So much agression and atitude for such a tiny little lady."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

"LB is the prince huh? I guess he wouldn't have to play by the same rules then eh? Ah............ who cares."


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

*Nice *just looks at the assembled neonates for a minute before pushing the heavy bank vault door closed. 

[sblock=Auspex (Beth and Archer)]*Nice *mutters "This is just wonderful..." to himself as his manages to close the heavy door.[/sblock]

The door flows closed with a dull _thud_.

It's completely quiet in the tight confines of your new home. A single light bulb embedded in the ceiling gives off a harsh glow.

*End Night One​*


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

*The "Tank"*

The room the PCs sleep in is called the Tank
[sblock=Physical Features]

The tank is small, perhaps 4.5m (~15 feet) wide and 10m (~30 feet) deep.

The floors, ceiling and most of the walls are made of unfinished concrete, all the surfaces are bumpy and irregular.

There is a tight central space (the "corridor") that passes between all the cells. Five cells line one side of the room, the left side as you come in, and four line the other. The right concrete wall is broken by what looks like natural stone rock in the middle, where the "missing cell" would be.

A single bulb is embedded in the ceiling, in the center of the room above the T (where the corridor meets the missing cell); when on it gives off a harsh glare. There is no exposed wiring, the switch is apparently outside somewhere.

Thick iron bars have been laid irregularly, forming *cells *that are roughly square (2m by 2m).  Each cell has a iron barred cell door (set into a door frame) that opens inward.

The only entrance is covered by occupied by a massive, old school bank vault door. When you come in from the outside you can see a big spinning wheel (or whatever the technical name is) used to lock and unlock the door.[/sblock]

[sblock=Environment]The air is dry and completely still. If you were mortals you'd probably suffocate in here. As vampires you don't notice.

Neonate vampires are keenly aware of just how quiet they are, just how quiet their cellmates are. No one breaths, or coughs; your limbs don't get stiff, you don't stretch or move or fidget for physical reasons. 

A mentally calm vampire can sit still for hours.[/sblock]

[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]Given that you'll be in here for hours and hours I'll just go through the things you'd pick up without bothering to roll.

There is no evidence of anything electronic in her fancier than the light bulb.

The cell door locks aren't a big deal. They're old. Probably bought second hand from some prision when they updated to a modern electronic door locking system. Should be able to pick one in around thirty seconds, maybe less [sblock=rules]don't know if this will ever come up but 
first time takes 5 successess, each roll takes 10 secs
each time you successfully pick you get better, it takes one less success (min one success)
when you "master" the lock (get down to one-success-to-open level) every success halves the time required (3 successes would be 3 secs ~ one combat round)
An exceptional success means you "pop" the lock pretty much instantly. One combat round (or a free action if you've mastered the lock)
[/sblock]
The *bank vault door* presents a significant barrier. 
Unless you miss your guess it's an old one, also probably picked up second hand. Maybe from an S&L when the whole S&L crisis hit.
It's solid from the inside, no easy access to the locking mechanism. The bolts run directly into the concrete.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

*Begin Night Two*

*Night Two​*
[sblock=Biggs]You wake with a start. You were dreaming about a bar you think.

You're lying on the uneven concrete, precisely where you laid down the night before, in one of the central cells next to the natural stone wall.

Your beast is snarling, muted but irate. A vampire is nearby, one you know.

Squatting about a foot away from you is Blackcoat. She's looking at you through the bars. You're struck by just how mauled her face looks up close, she's missing most of her left ear, and a ragged scar on her right cheek suggests that her mouth was cut open at one point and then sewn back together.

She locks eyes with you for a long moment, 

_<space for a reaction, if there is one>_ 

Keeping an eye fixed on you she mimes a reflexive spitting motion. 

Then she abruptly stands, takes a step _into the natural stone wall_ and is gone.

[sblock=OOC]Having seen Blackcoat do it up close, Biggs has an idea about _Haven of Soil_ now. He can't pass through rock yet of course. But he'll be able to try on soil.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer]
You are awakened from your unnaturally deep sleep by a the quiet sound of someone spitting. 

Your beast is snarling in recognition, you look up to see a woman, Blackcoat standing in front of the natural stone wall. She seems to flow into the wall and disappear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Diego]
You are awakened from your unnaturally deep sleep by a sound like the quite sound of someone spitting. 

Your beast is snarling, you look up to see a child, no a small woman, in a black trenchcoat standing in front of the natural stone wall. 

Your beast whimpers in fear, demanding that you run from this horrible creature but you master yourself easily. You make no more than a slight shudder as you look upon her.

Standing against the stone wall she reaches out and seems to flow into the stone; disappearing like a mirage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth]
[http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/v...rom torpor continuing to sleep where you lay.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cole]
You fail to wake from torpor continuing to sleep where you lay.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]
Because of the unsettling conditions you sleep poorly, and do not regain willpower. Nightly successes in the roll reflect your ability to recover from the trauma you experienced and will gradually off set the (-3) penalty.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

[sblock=Blood -- Archer, Beth, Cole]You all have four vitae (blood points) in your system; you are  _hungry_ the sight of blood may trigger frenzy, and it is harder for you resist frenzies from other sources.[/sblock]

[sblock=Blood -- Biggs, Diego]You both have five vitae, you are probably a bit hungry but you aren't _hungry_.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

"Anyone else see that lady........? Um....... ya know what, nevermind. Let's open this damn door. I don't like being caged in here."



[sblock=Graf] I didn't know if it would be easier to roll in parts for this or all at once. I just did the first little attempt at it this time. Let me know if I should change. 

Lockpick (dex+larceny+1 for specialty) (9d10=54) 

ten again (1d10=3) 

First line is his first attempt at picking the lock (3 successes), second line is 10 again (3)

[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC to Diego]Being Proactive is fine. Roll 'em if you got them.

Do you have an idea about how you're going to get through the bank vault door?
(For the record, given your character's resources, etc I can't think of a way)

Sticking to the format laid out here would reduce my workload though isn't required.

It's identical to the die rolls used in all your previous character rolls. If you do it that way (i.e. use the Xd10.hitsopen(8,10) format) there is no need to roll again, or to count successes. Program does everything automatically.

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

[sblock=Graf]
Second attempt of picking lock (9d10.hitsopen(8,10)=3) 

Only needed 5 total right? I haven't even thought about the vault door yet, just the cell doors. I figure the vault door is going to require something inventive.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

At the sound of *Diego*'s voice *Beth *and *Cole *both come fully awake. They are lying on the ground, exactly where they were when dawn came an sleep overcame them.

As she shifts a small rat that was lurking near *Beth*'s head slips away back into its hole.

Diego is squatting by his door cell, working at the lock with a small set of tools, perhaps thirty seconds later there is an audible clicking sound.
[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]The second roll generated two more successes.Ignore this roll, the one above counts.

Yes a total of five the lock pops open.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 23, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock=Graf]
> I figure the vault door is going to require something inventive.[/sblock]



 [sblock=OOC]Inventiveness is encouraged!

Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Anyone else see that lady........? Um....... ya know what, nevermind. Let's open this damn door. I don't like being caged in here."




"I saw her. She's Blackcoat, one of LB's people, works with Nice. I heard spitting, what was that about?" Archer's voice had some rasp to it as it was projected from one of the back corners of his cell. He appeared disheveled to those positioned as to be able to see him.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 23, 2008)

"She was squatting next to me, looking at me. She's the one that captured me."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

"Didn't seem any too friendly. Scared the hell outta me too." Diego paused for a moment, considering if it was a smart idea to let them know this lady had indeed frightened him. He finally shook his head, tossing the thoughts aside, "Anyone else want out? Not like it does alot of good really, I can't open this vault door yet......."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Didn't seem any too friendly. Scared the hell outta me too." Diego paused for a moment, considering if it was a smart idea to let them know this lady had indeed frightened him. He finally shook his head, tossing the thoughts aside, "Anyone else want out? Not like it does alot of good really, I can't open this vault door yet......."




"Ugh... rats," Beth whispers to herself as she briefly considers trying to snatch it out of the hole for a quick snack.

"How smart is it, really, to go around popping the locks just yet?  Maybe you should save that little trick in case we really need it?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Seems like you have courted yourself quite a catch there Mr. Biggs." Says Cole with a sarcastic smile as he slow rises from his deep sleep. "Though you might want to try something other than flowers next time. I just don't think she is that type of girl." 

"A few picked locks and a handful of neonates conversing in an air tight vault would be the least of Nice's or the Prince's concerns Ms. Beth." He states as he moves closes to his cell door. "Though if you did manage to open the vault door, I would be most greatfull, for my taste buds could most definately go for a drink."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 23, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "A few picked locks and a handful of neonates conversing in an air tight vault would be the least of Nice's or the Prince's concerns Ms. Beth."




"Maybe you're right," she replies.  "Just seems to me that if they'd wanted the locks picked, they wouldn't have locked them.  I mean, are we prisoners here or what?"


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 23, 2008)

"I could be mistaken, but i seem to recall keypads on the outter side of the vault door. Good luck picking an electronic lock. This place would be more comfortable if the floor were open to the soil instead of concrete. I could feel the soil all day, almost calling to me serenely. As for Blackie, well, i take her visit as a good omen. I mean, if i am indeed Gangrel, and if i was right earlier and she's Gangrel too, well, she might be willing to tutor me in what i need to know."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

"Electronic or not, all locks can be picked. It's a matter of getting to the gearing inside. Considering it's mostly concrete and steel blocking us.... I don't see a way to do it. I've never had to pick a lock from the inside." Diego says with a shrug. He sits with his back against the vault door, trying to figure out a way to get out of this room.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 23, 2008)

"Blackcoat walked right through the wall, right over there." Biggs points at the wall. "Now i know vampires can mess with you head, make you forget stuff. Maybe see stuff that ain't there. Maybe that _wall_ ain't really there?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2008)

Archer remained silent for a time while the others talked. He was getting hungry, and his beast was irritable in these surroundings. He needed the time to gather some calm, but listened in interest to what the others had to say.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "How smart is it, really, to go around popping the locks just yet? Maybe you should save that little trick in case we really need it?"




"I think Beth has the right idea. If they know we can open the cell doors they'll be doubly sure to lock the vault door. Although, if they think the cell doors are enough, one night they may get lazy or sloppy and leave the vault door ajar," Archer didn't know how long he'd be spending in there, human -erm- vampire error seemed his only chance of getting out if detainment was indefinite, "So don't worry about unlocking my door just yet."

Having the cell door open with the vault door closed wouldn't have helped Archer much anyway. At least with the cell door closed he was separated from the others, should his surroundings get to him to the point his beast took control.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I could be mistaken, but i seem to recall keypads on the outter side of the vault door. Good luck picking an electronic lock. This place would be more comfortable if the floor were open to the soil instead of concrete. I could feel the soil all day, almost calling to me serenely. As for Blackie, well, i take her visit as a good omen. I mean, if i am indeed Gangrel, and if i was right earlier and she's Gangrel too, well, she might be willing to tutor me in what i need to know."




"Biggs, let's put it this way. You're presently at the mercy of a community of entities whom you used to hunt. And based on last night's discussion, if my intuition serves, a piece of a very highly contentious puzzle. That is, the reason you're still alive is in case you can help give an answer to the question of who turned you into a vampire. Once that matter is settled I think they'll want to sweep you under the rug. So I'd say you have until they've reached a satisfactory conclusion, which need not be the truth, to prove your usefulness to someone with enough influence to call a veto on disposing of you.

So while I doubt Blackcoat likes you, hell, the spitting thing suggests to me she may even look forward to getting rid of you, somehow winning her over could certainly help your chances. If it's possible.

Meh, it's all just theory anyways. Admittedly, the same prediction could more or less apply to anyone with a question mark concerning matters of who.. embraced? Embraced, and why, myself included. We may just have an easier time winning over patrons, not coming from a background of hunting."

Thought and speculation kept Archer's mind away from his present circumstances. His analysis did not predict an easy future, but it's what his instincts and logic added up to and he trusted them.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Blackcoat walked right through the wall, right over there." Biggs points at the wall. "Now i know vampires can mess with you head, make you forget stuff. Maybe see stuff that ain't there. Maybe that _wall_ ain't really there?"






"Go for it, walk into a wall." Diego says with a laugh. "I can see what you guys are saying about picking the lock..... but think about it. Those cells couldn't hold a mortal, let alone a vampire. They didn't put that gate there to keep us in." Diego points to the vault door, "They put _ that_ there to keep us here. I think the cell doors were basically an amusement to them. Doesn't really matter though, whether they know I can pick a lock or not won't matter in the slightest when it comes time to decide if we all die." He lays his head against the wall, "But, have it your way, stay in your box."


----------



## Graf (Jan 24, 2008)

*The Tank*

[sblock=Beth and the rat]Beth manages to snag the rat right before it slips back into its little hole. The tiny thing squirms in her fist squeaking.[/sblock]



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "I could be mistaken, but i seem to recall keypads on the outter side of the vault door. "




[sblock=Biggs -- The bank vault door]You definitely recall there being an electronic lock on the bank vault door.[/sblock]

[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]No electronic lock in this guy. Heck they didn't even put them on this sort of door when the door was made -and- if they did it wouldn't be a keypad. (the roll)[/sblock]

Archer, Beth and Diego hear the grinding of the mechanism before the bank vault door opens giving Diego time to get up before it opens.

*Nice *is standing in the doorway. 
He looks at *Diego*. 
He looks around the room. 
He rubs his bald head.

He takes a few seconds.

If you all get out of the cells, and one of you isn't really a neonate, but is something else, a diabolist, or a satanist or whatever, and you get attacked, or what have you , I don't want to hear about it later.

Anyway, I was coming to get you, he says to *Diego*. The rest of you lot are just going to sit tight tonight.


[sblock=Nice and Diego go off]Diego's visit to elsewhere will be chronicled in the preludes and nocturnes thread.[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 24, 2008)

"Mr. Braddock, what the hell did he just say? That was gibberish to me."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 24, 2008)

Beth doesn't have time to contemplate over the rat as her hunger takes over.  She quickly tears at its flesh and drains it for what it's worth, casually discarding the limp carcass in the far corner of her cell.

_Get used to it,_ she thinks to herself.


----------



## Graf (Jan 24, 2008)

The rat is soothing in Beth's mouth but no more than a morsel. She can hear small scratching noises from further down the rat hole, tantalizingly out of reach.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Mr. Braddock, what the hell did he just say? That was gibberish to me."



"Please call me either Cole or Braddock. No sense in you picking up my bad habits." Says Cole in a humble tone. "To answer your question Mr. Biggs," Says Cole as he moves to his cell door and pushes it open. "What he means is that if someone amoung us is not who they say they are, but something worse. Then being in an unlocked cell amoung such creatures is swimming at your own risk." He says as he walks out of his cell and towards the vault door and checks to see if it was left open. "That brings up another point. It would behove all of you to not think that your are on top of the food chain simply because your are a walking corpse. There are things that go bumb in the night that even Vampires should be afraid off."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 24, 2008)

"Great. Just great. Now i got to keep a lookout for Frankenstein and the Wolfman."


----------



## Graf (Jan 25, 2008)

*Cole *pushes against the vault door. It seems that *Nice *sealed it after he left.


----------



## Graf (Jan 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC -- the tank door]Default people lock the tank when someone is inside of it. There may be exceptions, what have you, but especially since it's known that the PCs can get out of the cells it won't generally be left open.

Will post a bit about it this night in the OOC thread when I get a chance. (Edit: here
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 25, 2008)

Biggs gets up and walks over to the concrete wall the vault door is set in, and tries to pass through it as he saw Blackcoat do. He will try for about an hour. If he doesn't succeed, he walks back to his cell and lies down.


----------



## Graf (Jan 25, 2008)

Biggs leaves his cell and goes around to the spends about an hour in front of the _natural stone wall_ that he saw Blackcoat pass through.

He tries to reach out, for a moment his hand seems to waver, like he's looking through a camera and the hand goes out of focus. But there is too much resistance from the wall, he can't seem to push his hand through. After a moment his hand solidifies.

As he stands in front of the wall Biggs realizes he's hungry.
[sblock=Biggs and the Wall]See the above room descriptions for where the natural stone wall is.

Every attempt to use _Haven_ costs a blood point (just like normal). This is something Biggs didn't appreciate because he'd never done it before.

You're now down to 4 Vitae, and _hungry_. You can try again. You'll get hungrier though.
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 25, 2008)

Biggs walks back to his cell and lies down.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2008)

"No luck?" Archer asked Cole, his voice still raspy.

He took a minute to clear his throat, "Always start the evening with my neck stiff and my voice raspy."

Trying to use the light bulb's dim radiance and the reflection off his wristwatch Archer checked the bandages on his neck. He gave a few slight adjustments and seemed for the most part satisfied.

"So Beth, we're the only members of our kind in the city as far as anyone knows, so I imagine we'll be falling back on one another a fair bit. Care to swap stories?"

Archer saw opportunity in the little group that had come together in this oppressive little bunch of cells. Banding together was a viable and advantageous option.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 25, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "So Beth, we're the only members of our kind in the city as far as anyone knows, so I imagine we'll be falling back on one another a fair bit. Care to swap stories?"




"I'd love to," she says stoically.  "If I could remember anything.  It's really like I just woke up during the cab ride to this place, and I still don't even know why I'm here."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 25, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Graf]
If Biggs spends annother blood point, will he make it through the wall? I don't wanna get him starving and unable to get out. If he's convinced he can make it, he'll try again, useing a willpower point to help if it's a difficult roll.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Graf (Jan 25, 2008)

[sblock=Mostly for War]
Biggs can absolutely not make it through that wall. [edit=using [I]Haven[/I] anyway. The Shawshank Redemption Method remains of course.]
He has that sense from having pushed at it. It's just too unyielding to him.

Generally Haven of Soil works on loose earth. By spending experience points vampires can add additional substances to their repritor of things they can meld into.

On top of that they don't generally meld into and out of things from the other side.
I.e. you go "in", you're basically asleep, and you come out the same way.
I'm honestly not sure whether I'd generally allow vampires to move "through" materials without a devotion.
(I haven't seen  Protean devotions yet that "fit" this. I'm generally loath to make them up but the description of _Haven_ doesn't seems to include this ability even implicity (i.e. it doesn't specify how you come in and out, except to say you can't get blocked coming out without offering any rules. -- If you could pass through things then it'd normally be explained)
So it probably takes a devotion; (which would be another 3 or 6 xp spent, on top of the 3 to add natural stone to her repritore of stuff she can meld into with _Haven_.

The reason why things panned out this way are
1. I need to have Biggs see -some-body use Haven of Soil before reasonably letting you use the merit. Every other idea was equally forced and/or required a lot of set-up. At least now it's "done".
2. Demonstrating that Blackcoat is an older vampire who can do things most can't.
3. That this is her haven, made to her specifications, or at least to give her an advantage.
4. Roleplaying stuff (such as it was)

Biggs has _Haven of Soil_ now (effectively -- he'll be able to use the power as it's written) which was, to my mind, the point of the exercise really.

Also, see next block[/sblock]

[sblock=For everyone sorta meta]
The tank is designed by vampires, to hold other vampires. 
It's not "perfect by DM fiat" but it is supposed to be 
resistant to most lower level powers
prevent a significant-if-not-insurmountable-challenge to characters of your power level (at least individually)
to offer some story advantages (even the most hardbitten anti-social loner/stuck-up snob/whatever will have a conversation with people if the choice is do that or stare at a wall for hours)
fulfill some game setting requirements*
*=which may very well exist only in my mind but hey I'm the ST, if I don't think the story is viable given the themes/etc of the setting then they's a problem

[edit=As I mentioned in the OOC thread: the first night saw lots of conversations getting interrupted/roleplaying getting stuck on the back burner/following of NPCs about on random missions/etc. 
While I feel that that was necessary to set up some characters/lay groundwork/etc I don't want that to continue unabaited.

Tonight, basically, no interruptions.

Of course, if people just want to say "one night passed, no one talked much" that's OK too. 
But I want there to have been a bit of a break/chance for interaction before things start to happen again.][/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 25, 2008)

Pissed off, Biggs takes what little momentum he can and slams into the vault door.

[SBLOCK=Graf] 
Str + Sta + 1 willpower = 9 dice.
breaking down vault door, 5 successes 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Well I guess I’ll start then.” He says with a shrug as he moves away from the vault door and back towards his cell. “Its not like we will be traveling very much tonight.” He says in a  disappointing tone. _I really could have gone for a drink…_

“Truth be told, I was making my first million smuggling weapons for the Germans before Nice was even a trickle down his daddy’s leg. Now before you all have an aneurism, know that I was born in 1918 and then reborn sometime in 1942. And my profession at that time was acquiring and smuggling weapons and supplies for the Germans in World War II. Now before you all begin to be patriotic know that at that time I really didn’t care who was fighting, I just as well could have worked for the Allies. However the Germans paid better.” Cole sighs and there is a slight pause of silence before he speaks again. “But I am glad that the Allies did in fact win as I have no doubt that they are the reason that I am here now.” Cole pauses again as he searches the confused, staring faces. “I see a bit of explaining is still required. Very well. Though I may be older than Nice, he has benn unliving longer than I have. For the past 70 years I have had the luxury of living in a wooden box with a equally wooden stake in my chest. Only to be 'uncorked' last month by none other than our famed Prince himself.”


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 25, 2008)

"A fine tale. I guess i could clarify my past a bit as well. I was born into a military farmily. The military was all i really knew, all i wanted out of life. I wasn't into stuff normal kids are into these days, horror films and comics and stuff. So don't think i started vampire hunting after reading one too many Dracula comic books. I joined the Marines, and eventually, when the Gulf war broke out, was shipped overseas. Seen alot of action out there. One night on a wide patrol, my squad crosses paths with a vampire. Massacred my whole squad, left me for dead. And in case you wonder why i use swords, well, i saw just what firearms do to vampires that night. Slows em down a bit. Not good enough. But in my experience in this city, slashing weapons were far more effective."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2008)

Biggs was a soldier? Archer respected that. Military training could be a useful thing.

Archer nodded understandingly during Braddock's story of his past. He didn't appear at all bothered by mention of Braddock's work with Germans.

He shrugged, and continued in his unusual accent, "If I cared about patriotism I wouldn't have been working for the company you helped found.

"Which, I would suppose, leaves me," Archer hesitated for a moment before speaking, "I was made aware, after my embrace, that new vampires were not allowed to be created. My, erm, parent vampire was thought to be aware of this. Our paths crossed by coincidence while I was alive, and her motivations for embracing me despite LB's laws are unknown. It was, if you've noticed the bandages, an uneasy transition to the ranks of the undead. She...

Archer's voice trailed away, and he dabbed at the corners of his mouth with a tissue speckled with brown from yestereve's blood, but his speaking hadn't been noticeably troubled, "She rejected me, in a nutshell. Beyond that there was something wrong with what was happening, some unknown motivation at play in her decisions. She disappeared and left me to be found by LB's people. That's the condensed version of my story."

The harmless looking vampire fidgeted uncomfortably in his cell, his mind drawn back to his time locked in a wine cellar.


----------



## Graf (Jan 26, 2008)

Biggs slams himself against. The door with an impressive *thud*. Is there a slight despression in the steel of the massive steel door? Biggs isn't sure.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Mr. Biggs, how determined are you in opening that steel door?" Asks Cole.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 26, 2008)

"Well, i'm pretty hungry, so i'd say pretty determined. Considering we all complied last night, and did our best to be helpful, i'm a bit disapointed, to say the least, that they imprison us in here, keeping us half starved. At this point i really don't care much if i anger them by breaking their nice little vault door."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 26, 2008)

Archer looked back and forth between Biggs and the vault door, then shook his head. He shuffled back into one of his cell's far corners and became lost in thought for a short time.

Afterwards Archer spoke up from the back of his cell, "Beth, I may not have Braddock's talents with foraging through the conscious mind but my job used to, and might still be, of an investigative nature. If I could ever be of service in helping you discover your origins then let me know. We all seem to be in the same boat, after all."


----------



## Graf (Jan 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Please see the roadmap for the rest of night two.

edit: now with an infinitely larger number of verbs![/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 29, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer looked back and forth between Biggs and the vault door, then shook his head. He shuffled back into one of his cell's far corners and became lost in thought for a short time.
> 
> Afterwards Archer spoke up from the back of his cell, "Beth, I may not have Braddock's talents with foraging through the conscious mind but my job used to, and might still be, of an investigative nature. If I could ever be of service in helping you discover your origins then let me know. We all seem to be in the same boat, after all."




"It'd be nice," she says.  "But I wouldn't know where to start.  It's strange; I remember almost nothing about her except that I... loved her?  Is that the right word?  I just can't explain it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2008)

Archer frowned at the back of his cell. What Beth was describing sounded unnervingly like how he felt about his own sire. Was it...? The sensation didn't make much sense, but it was there.

"Don't worry, I think I know what you mean," he said understandingly, "There's plenty of time yet."


----------



## Graf (Jan 30, 2008)

*The Tank*
Many hours pass uneventfully.

Perhaps two hours before dawn *Diego *returns slipping quietly into his cell. Shortly thereafter the vault door is opened again.

A tall man, is standing in the doorway. His large nose, prominent forehead, receding blood hairline and blue eyes give him a hawk-like mien. He has on a tattled duster and big cowboy boots.

*Archer*, *Biggs *and *Cole *know the man, their beasts squirm and shudder in his presence. *Diego *feels a horrible terror at the sight of him, but manages to keep a grip on himself. *Beth *does not, with a whimper she scampers to the back of her cell, plastering herself against the far wall.

*LB*, the Prince, clomps down the row of cells, looking each and every one of you over.  His walk is slow, and his movements a have a gawky quality that bely his confident glare. As he passes you can see what look like bullet holes in the back of his jacket.
[sblock=Archer - Technophile]Small arms fire, from the accompanying burns on the edges some were at very close range. A quick whiff confirms a smell of gunpower. 
He doesn't look like a man who got shot 8 times tonight, of course.[/sblock]

Evening sir, he says to *Cole*. 
*Archer *is greeted with a "Gums".
He looks sourly at *Biggs *but doesn't stop.
He stops in front of *Diego*. Don't be opening no doors that don't need opening son. You're in enough trouble already.
Finally he comes to rest in front of *Beth*'s cell. He stands there frowning for a minute as the young woman mindlessly claws against the concrete trying to get a way from him. 

Finally, looking away from *Beth *with a grunt he bellows Come on in *Giselle*.
An attractive red haired woman in a tight green dress slinks into the doorway. 

Archer succumbs to Rötschreck. He throws himself against the bars of his cell, squeezing an arm through clawing feverishly as if he could force his entire body through the impossibly small opening.

Giselle, favors the group with a bored look and a vague smile at *Cole*. After a moment she mimes a yawn, makes a slow turn and strolls out of the tank. 

Come on *Blackie*, haven't got all day!
A tiny woman, already known to most everyone, thuds into the room in her black leather jacket and combat boots. In addition to her scarred cheek, an chuck of ear missing she looks burned, recently at that.
Get 'em out of here and upstairs *LB * jerks a thumb at *Beth * this one too. Then he squeezes down the tight corridor and out of the room.

*Blackcoat *moves down the room toward *Beth*'s cell. 

Her enhanced senses pick up the sound of LB clomping up the stairs _he's gone_  she thinks, and her frenzy eases. 
The sight of Blackcoat sets her beast off again, but even standing straight up Blackcoat is a head shorter than she, looking at the scars and black clothing make her think, improbably, a dog.
Some dark unpleasant part of her chuckles and there is no frenzy.. 

For his part *Archer *seems to have recovered himself now that *Giselle *has disappeared.
[sblock=Archer - Auspex]You can hear LB upstairs. You freaked out Gums beautiful. Best take off. It's getting late anyhow.

The knowledge that Giselle is leaving is enough to help you shake off Rötschreck.[/sblock]

*Blackcoat *silently lets the motley group out of their cells and you're led upstairs to the second floor.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

"Just met the Prince, eh? Very nice." Diego smiles and runs his tongue over his fangs.


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 30, 2008)

"The one and only. Sure hope we get marched by the pantry, i could use a drink."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2008)

_God, will I ever learn to control this,_ Beth thinks.  Embarrassed, she steps slowly out of her cell, her arms crossed tight across her chest.  She hadn't done it consciously, but she realizes now that she's made her way to Archer, and is walking defensively next to him. 

"That guy was kinda scary.  He was the prince?  Why'd he call you Gums?  Seems like a silly name."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 30, 2008)

"There is a reason behind _every_ name, and he's scary because he could very easily kill every last one of us." Diego rests easily in his cell. They were telling them pretty plainly what to do, so he would do it. No sense in bucking the system yet. A huge smile crosses his face _"I'm back into the system, the underworld. I'm back home."_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 30, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Archer is greeted with a "Gums".




"Sir," Archer nodded respectfully to the elder vampire, returning the greeting.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Archer succumbs to Rötschreck. He throws himself against the bars of his cell, squeezing an arm through clawing feverishly as if he could force his entire body through the impossibly small opening.
> 
> For his part Archer seems to have recovered himself now that Giselle has disappeared.




Once Archer realized what he was doing he quickly retreated from the door, and seemed to shrink in shame for his actions. Just as well he had been specific about leaving the cell door locked. He was hungry, and the prison was like a cheese grater against his mind, but he didn't accept such excuses from himself. A little effort, some self-discipline, would have prevented such an embarrassment, Archer scolded himself.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Blackcoat silently lets the motley group out of their cells and you're led upstairs to the second floor.




Archer looked like a man defeated when he stepped out of his cell. He was finally getting to leave the accursed cage but not without it getting the better of him. His beast still lurked within, threatening to devolve him into a snarling animal at any provocation. 

He hated it.

He hated it.

He hated it.

Leashing the beast would be no simple task, but he refused to let it subvert the rational, conscious mind. In time he would have his way, once he had found the key to getting it, and the feral horror within would be brought to heel. Eventually.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "That guy was kinda scary. He was the prince? Why'd he call you Gums? Seems like a silly name."




The statement brought a smile to Archer's face.

"Indeed he is, indeed he is. And Diego's right on both counts, I watched the guy punch through a locked and reinforced door only last night," Archer's mind briefly strayed back to his loss of face, and what he could do to amend it, "But as to my nickname? Yeah, there are better ones around, but I'm not eager to make a fuss of such a small matter. At least I have an idea of where it comes from. Sometimes I cough up blood, or blood runs into my mouth, which you've seen a couple of times now probably, so I imagine I had some blood on my teeth while I was talking to him. Diluted blood discolouring my teeth could have made them look like unusually large gums.

"Well, that's the theory in any case," and Archer shrugged.


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 30, 2008)

Beth accepted Archer's answer and shrugged as well.  "I guess it makes sense now why they left us in the cages, so we could meet everyone and get all that ugly stuff out of the way and nobody get hurt.  I can imagine what would happen if you'd have gotten to that girl, or I was able to run like I wanted to.  But it's all good now, and we can all get along, right?"

[sblock=OOC]That'd be Beth's virtue, hope, talking.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jan 31, 2008)

As always when you pass through the mansion clouds of dusk are kicked up by your passage. The place really is extremely run down and decrepit.

[sblock=Archer & Beth -- Auspex]As you pass through the house you're accutely aware of the sound of rats in the walls. You've both heard rats around before, but there seems to be a mass of them now seething behind the walls.[/sblock]

*Blackcoat's Mansion -- Second Floor -- Big Meeting Room*

None of you have been in this room before, and from the coat of grime covering everything it doesn't seem that anyone else has been here recently either. The room is dominated by a big boardroom table, it could probably fit 12 people comfortably. 

*LB *is already slouched in a large chair at one end of the table.
Siddown siddown, he gestures to the chairs, "You sit heah *Rip*". *LB *gestures for *Cole *to sit next to him.

As soon as the last person (*Nice*) enters the room he begins.
Ah'm *Lucias Bancroft*. Ah'm the Prince of the city. Youh've probably heard what that means so ah ain't gonna dwell on that. An' between *Greasebottle*, *Rip *and *Gums *here ah'm sure youh've got a complete picture of youha situation an' youha thinking that youha all pretty much f_____.

[sblock=LB seems to be sitting in the middle of a painting, all the lines in the room point to his head]
LB's used the power _awe_ generating 4 successes.

The books says
_Those individuals affected by Awe raptly fawn over the user._
--I think that's a bit much for a first level power. But lets say that, in so far as possible,
--your characters have a positive initial impression of LB. If your character was expecting
--a lot from him then LB measures up; if your character wasn't expecting much he
--exceeds your expectations.

In game terms he's got a die pool of 14 (when the best mortal speaker would top out at 10).
Again reactions are fundamentally individual behave as you think your character would.
[/sblock]

An' youh ah. F_____. Ah am keen to destroy youh all. 
LB waits for a moment, letting his statement sink in. 

Howevah, certain individuals," he looks at *Nice *"have made representations to me to the effect that youh all have been very f______ helpful. So amazingly f______ helpful that some sorta breach of the Masquarade was prevented by yah quick think'n an' in-ge-f_______-nuity".
*LB*'s eyes bore into *Biggs*, he has a pinched look to his face as if he's been sucking on a lemon.
Now as a faiah and just Prince ah have decided that, given youha ova-f______-whelming helpfulness to give you a chance.

A chance fouh y'all tah get youhaselves un-f_____.

Ah'll keep it nice an' simple.

Couple months back Rip here," *LB *reaches out and gets hold of *Cole*'s forearm "shows up, mysterious. Normally this is an offense. But makes representations tah the effect that he don't know how he wound up heah, and ah beleive that.
An' we come to an agreement, which ah'm sure he's already explained to y'all, to the effect that he if he can explain tah me how he winds up being shipped to mah city in a f______ box an' he can skip the tanning room ah reserve for un-invited f______ guests and be free tah go.

But then y'all turn up. Ah've heard some people say coincidence. *LB *seems to be looking at *Nice *again.
Me?
Ah'm a simple vampiah. Ah ain't ever met no coinicidence mahself. An' mah tolerahns for strangness is passing f______ slim.

But ah, as ah jus' said, am a simple vampiah. An' this whole f______ de-sasta may jus' be one of this coincidunkis's.

So ah'm extend'n this same deal ah made tah Rip heah he releases *Cole*'s arm and swats him on the back with a friendly blow "tah you all as a group. You get me ansawas an' with a few simple f______ condicions, ah absolve youh of youha crimes.

Now, ah, know that some of youh are pretty bright folks. An' some of youh ain't really been embraced on account of any f______ reason that anybody f______ can think of. So, in the interests of faiah-ness, ah am apply'n this to you
As. 
A. 
Group. 
One of you f___s up an you all get the same treatment.
*LB *looks around the room, slowly. 


Y'all put yah smart little heads tagetha an' think yah way out of this? Y'all free tah go.

Mah condicions are that you

One: Follow all mah f______ rules
Two: Don't cause any more f______ problems.
Three: Youha siah's ah destroyed

Now, ah also unndastand you ain't all equipped tah go out an' find an' kill yah siahs. Ah assure you that ah and mah sheriff, he gestures to *Blackcoat*, am gonna be quite diligent on that f______ front. But ah expect what youh call "best f______ efforts" on youh part. You get any feelings, youh Auspex s'ats making noises, whatevah, you tell me oah one o' mah representatives." *LB *jabs a finger in the direction of *Blackcoat *and *Nice*.

Any f______ questions?


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Three: Youha siah's ah destroyed




"_That's_ what i wanted to hear!"



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> "Now, ah also unndastand you ain't all equipped tah go out an' find an' kill yah siahs. Ah assure you that ah and mah sheriff, he gestures to Blackcoat, am gonna be quite diligent on that f______ front. But ah expect what youh call "best f______ efforts" on youh part. You get any feelings, youh Auspex s'ats making noises, whatevah, you tell me oah one o' mah representatives." LB jabs a finger in the direction of Blackcoat and Nice.




"F___ _efforts_, you'll get results. Speaking of which, heh, could i get my swords back please? Also, i've been told that you and your childer are the only Gangrel in town. The only legal ones that is. Well, i'm Gangrel too, i believe. Would any of you be willing to teach me what it means to be a Gangrel?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 31, 2008)

Diego just smiles, _"This guy is good!"_ He sits comfortably in his chair and listens to the prince speak. When he finished Diego says coldly, "I'd like to be there when you kill Vanderchild, if that is possible."


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

Biggs does a double-take at Diego. "Dude! _we're_ the ones who are going to kill Vanderchild, along with the others who sired us. Every one. And i'm looking forward to it."


----------



## Graf (Jan 31, 2008)

Biggs said:
			
		

> "Well, i'm Gangrel too, i believe. Would any of you be willing to teach me what it means to be a Gangrel?"



*LB *looks over at *Blackcoat *and *Nice *as *Biggs *and *Diego *have a back and forth.

What's this b______?
Blackcoat shrugs, *Nice*'s think'n.
*LB *jabs a finger at* Nice *Youh started think'n again boy?
It makes.... that is.... there's some evidence. It's a theory. *Nice *reflexively makes mollifying gestures with his hands.
It's a stupid f______ theory. Get a new one.
His sire may be *Merchant*. 
Who. The. F___. is *Merchant*?
Beard. Skinny guy. Blond. Blackcoat interjects.
*LB *raises an eyebrow.
_Beast_'s a coyot.
*Coyote*? He's been gone for years. It's a stupid...
He's back. Probably.
*LB *is on his feet heading toward *Nice*.
Now youh tell me? Youh keep'n s___ from me boy?
I just found out.
*LB *snags *Nice *by his poncho pulling him off his feet and up to eye level.
He's in Freedmont. Past the barrens.  There is an undignified note of pleading in *Nice*'s voice.
*LB *holds *Nice *for a long minute.
It's the edge of Lupine territory right.
Ah know that. Why you tell'n me things ah know.
He knows too. That we don't go there. He's been there, a few months at least. I just found out. He's staying at the Redthorn. Using his own name.

*Nice *dangles for a long minute in *LB*'s grip.

Good job. 
LB sets *Nice *down and flicks a bit of dust off his poncho. 
Keep it up.
*LB *returns to his seat.

*LB *looks at *Biggs*. Ah am not officially convinced of you being a Gangrel at the moment. An' weah a bit f______ busy right now. But once this s___ gets cleared up, sure we'll get you trained up in being a Gangrel.


----------



## Graf (Jan 31, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego just smiles, _"This guy is good!"_ He sits comfortably in his chair and listens to the prince speak. When he finished Diego says coldly, "I'd like to be there when you kill Vanderchild, if that is possible."



All right. That's a reasonable f______ request ah suppose. You find me this *Vanderchild *an' ah'll arrange that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 31, 2008)

"Good. Thank you prince....... that what I'm supposed to call you? Don't wanna step on any toes." Diego looks at Nice, he had an odd sense of respect for the guy. Diego could guess that he hated the job, but knew he had to do it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 31, 2008)

Archer listened attentively. The situation was perhaps somewhat worse than he expected, but LB was giving it to them straight and Archer respected him for that. Also, he appreciated being given a chance. LB seemed to be going above and beyond the call of duty by giving them an opportunity to save their own butts.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Three: Youha siah's ah destroyed




Archer's guts froze. Destroy Celeste? She'd been unnecessarily cruel, but he wouldn't want to see her destroyed. And yet, if she wasn't done away with, everyone here would get the axe.

His mind rapidly set to work. The only thing he could think of to keep both Celeste and the neonates, himself included, alive was only a bare bones theory at this stage. To give himself more time to formulate something solid he'd help the others with theirs. Success for all or success for none.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> Biggs does a double-take at Diego. "Dude! we're the ones who are going to kill Vanderchild, along with the others who sired us. Every one. And i'm looking forward to it."




Biggs seemed eager to take on his own, and everyone else's, sires. Archer thought it was a foolhardy proposition, but as long as the identities and locations of the vampires were determined then everyone else would be safe regardless of Biggs' success in fighting whoever they were. 

Archer's other suspicions had been confirmed also. He needed to identify LB's childer, so that if Biggs' sire turned out to be one of them they could blame this 'Merchant', whoever he was. He somehow doubted LB would accept any other answer.

"Thankyou, LB. We'll do everything within our capacity to make sure this works out," the respect in Archer's voice was hard to miss, "Well people, I suppose we have our work cut out for us then."


----------



## industrygothica (Jan 31, 2008)

Beth sat in silence.  She was quite simply scared s__tless.  All this talk of _kill or be killed_ too much for her, and that she'd ever have anything to do with Constance's destruction was simply too much to fathom.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole sits in silence rather than adding to the conversation. Besides everything that he would have spoke on was already covered. So instead he lets those who are less informed speak their minds. _Man it was nice seeing Gieselle... sure as hell wish she stuck around a bit more._


----------



## WarShrike (Jan 31, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> LB looks at Biggs. Ah am not officially convinced of you being a Gangrel at the moment. An' weah a bit f______ busy right now. But once this s___ gets cleared up, sure we'll get you trained up in being a Gangrel.




"Thank you sir. The reason i think i'm Gangrel, though, is because earlier this evening, Blackcoat came to see me. I saw her go all whispy, like smoke, and walk through a stone wall. Now, ever since Nice explained about the clans, i figured she'd be a Gangrel, and then Nice said i _might_ be one too, because my sire apparently has Protean. Anyway, after about an hour, i decided to try and follow her. I managed to get my arm to go all whispy too, but i couldn't push it into the stone."


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

*Blackcoat's Mansion -- Second Floor -- Big Meeting Room*


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Thankyou, LB. We'll do everything within our capacity to make sure this works out," the respect in Archer's voice was hard to miss, "Well people, I suppose we have our work cut out for us then."



Ah appreciate the spirit of that *Gums*. But youh bonded an' youh mind's bound tah be a bit funny when youh get around that harridan what embraced youh.
Ah been there mahself an' ah appreciate the peculiarities of youh situation.
As a matta o' fact ah'm tell'n youh that ah want youh ta be particularly f______ mindful of any mental f______ s___ that's going on in youh head. 



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Thank you sir. The reason i think i'm Gangrel, though, is because earlier this evening, Blackcoat came to see me. I saw her go all whispy, like smoke, and walk through a stone wall. Now, ever since Nice explained about the clans, i figured she'd be a Gangrel, and then Nice said i _might_ be one too, because my sire apparently has Protean. Anyway, after about an hour, i decided to try and follow her. I managed to get my arm to go all whispy too, but i couldn't push it into the stone."



Alright. Fine. 

Look. Ah'm gonna give yeh all a piece of f______ advise. Ah generally ain't in the policy of sharing my personal f______ opinions but ah'm gonna make a exception. An' ah was a dead man walkin' before we kicked the british out so ain't foh nuttin.

In your requiem, however long or short it may be, there is only one f______ person you can count on. An' that's your f______ self.

Clans 'n Covenants have there place. Ah won't say they don't. But when the chips are down don't be expecting youa clan or whoever to bail youh out. 

'ain't, in my experience, how things work.

Now youh say youah Gangrel an' ah say, Fine. 
But youh need to undahstand, all o' yeh all, need to undahstand, that Ah do not play favorites. Yeh'll get the same treatment, more or less, as anyone else, whatever f______ clan or covenant that youh hail.
Provided youh can clear this cloud youh all got hang'n over youah heads.

But youh want tah know about being a Gangrel? Fine. Ah'll talk tah ma' kids and see if ah can get one o'em to give you some f______ time.

Now, there ain't any more questions then yeh'll is going back in youa little hole an' ah'm gonna try tah deal with something before the sun comes up.

[sblock=OOC - More questions]Please feel to ask more questions. I just don't want things to drag on too much longer if most people are done.[/sblock]

*LB *stands up and strides out of the room.

The group is guided back to the tank by *Nice*.

*The Tank*
The air continues to be still and silent. Dawn, and the irresistible unconsciousness that seems to be the vampiric equivalent of sleep, comes on quickly.



*End Night Two​*


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]There was no answer to whether or not Biggs will get his swords back, or more precisely, his wakizashi and maybe a replacement katana. Also, Biggs will ask Nice if they can stop over at the blood vault for a drink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yup. He didn't answer your question.
Did he forget? Is he deliberately avoiding the question? 

For the record, the Gangrel 'weakness' (though I don't really think it can be called that) is that you "suck at intelligence and wits rolls". In so far as I can manage I've interpreted that as general thick headedness.

Aside: This is the best weakness ever. It doesn't apply to any combat stuff (perception/initiative) and very very few players ever play "gangrel scholars". I'm not gonna chance the rules, but I do have to try to reflect it somehow.​Of course, that doesn't mean LB's forgotten, necessarily. But then there was a break in the conversation where he was considering throttling Nice.

Biggs is free to bring it up again.[/sblock]

>>Biggs will ask Nice if they can stop over at the blood vault for a drink.
No. Says *Blackcoat *from behind you.
*Nice *shrugs at you.


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

*Night Three​*
[sblock=OOC]I'm experimenting a bit with the posting style, see if I can give info without slowing things down too much[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer]You sleep OK in the tank on the second night; regaining Willpower normally. Your next roll will be at -2.[/sblock]

[sblock=The nights events up till now]The group awakened in the tank without disturbances this morning. Without exception you're all _hungry_.

[sblock=Auspex - Archer & Beth]
The rats are loud again. Slithering about in the walls.[/sblock]


[sblock=Biggs]
As you awake you catch a glimpse of *Diego *in the corner of your eye. He's sitting at the edge of his cell, looking at you, and eyeing you with a hungry, malevolent look.

You turn to look directly at him, but he's looking away, with a bored expression on his face.

[sblock=OOC]Just in case people are curious Out of Character; this was a random effect.[/sblock][/sblock]

A few minutes after dawn, *Nice *sticks his head in and looks around.

[sblock=Auspex - Archer & Beth]
You can make out snatches of conversation.
...no blood delivery... look hungry...
...feed the vegetarian...[/sblock]

*Nice *returns and leads you on what looks like  a hike through the woods. The night is brisk.
So, looks like you get to graduate to living food, he says.

After a good forty five minute walk through the woods, crawling over trees and through the underbrush the group emerges into what looks like a cow pasture. There is a small dirt road nearby with two cars parked.

*Blackcoat *is standing near cluster of cows, with another man. A short pudgy Indian, he is dressed a bit like a college professor, with a sweater vest and dark slacks. Your beasts are quiescent at the sight of him*, but from the way he's grappled a large Holstein and is sucking at it's throat he's obviously a vampire.
[sblock=*]Sentences to this effect almost always indicate that that vampire possesses Obfuscate **.[/sblock]
As you approach he turns to you licking his lips clean of blood and his mouth twists up in a smile at the sight of you.

*Raghunandan*, *Nice *greets the man warmly.
Good evening *Nice*. The Indian man responds in English tinged with French. You've brought friends.
The neonates.
It's always pleasant to have dinner companions. If the Indian man, standing in cow poop, is bothered by the situation, it doesn't seem to show.
Yeah, easing them into feeding.

*Blackcoat *stands away from everyone, she turns her back to the group and stares at a herd of cows off in the distance. She lets out a long baying _moo _sound. A ripple of moo's rolls through what had been a quiet cluster. The herd, close to a hundred animals, begins to walk toward the group.

Magnificent idea! I started on altar boys myself. It was terrible. By the end of the first month my sire had to created half a dozen ghouls. Didn't make a whole of lot sense. I'd take blood out and he'd promptly have to put it back in. Not efficient, and tough on the herd as well. Eventually I persuaded him to bleed them into cups first.

The cows cluster around *Blackcoat *. The whole group is quickly surrounded by a sea of grunting bovine flesh as the beasts gently jostle to get closer to the diminutive kindred.
[/sblock]

*A Cow Pasture* -- A few km from *Blackcoat's Mansion*
You are all standing in the middle of a pasture. Around you a small horde of cows has gathered, mooing and stomping about. Up close you're surprised how big the docile creatures are.

*Nice *looks at the group. So this is dinner. Try not to kill any of them.
The Indian man, *Raghunandan *(or "Reggie" as some people know him) stands next to *Nice*.

*Blackcoat *has disappeared completely, her small form dwarfed by the bovines she's _called_.

[sblock=Feeding when hungry]
Everyone will have to make frenzy checks, either when you start feeding, or when someone around you does and you see the blood from their feeding.

*Hunger Frenzy*
Resisting Frenzy (except Predator's Taint, which is one success) is generally an extended action that occurs over several rounds.

The sight of blood, when you're _hungry_, will trigger a frenzy that requires 2 successes.The first taste of blood, when you're _hungry_, triggers a stronger frenzy (requires 3 successes).
You can keep rolling each round, but if you fail at any point you frenzy. If you fail, you fall into a hunger frenzy that lasts until you drink the vessel dry.
--_I know it's just cows think of it as a warm up._

Modified Die Pools (-1 for being _hungry_)

Archer 5-1=4
Beth 3-1=2
Biggs 3-1=2
Cole 5-1=4
Diego 5-1=4

You can roll yourselves and roll play it out, or tell me what you want to do, whatever you feel like.
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

Biggs gently takes hold of a cow, and closing his eyes as if shamed, bites into the mammal's jugular. _I cant f______ believe i'm necking with a farm animal._

Frenzy vs cow (1d10.hitsopen(8,10)=1, 1d10.hitsopen(8,10)=0)

Frenzy vs cow, round 2 (2d10.hitsopen(8,10)=0) 

Failing to overcome the beast within, Biggs tips the cow over and pins it, drinking furiously.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

Diego grins as he pets the calf. He bares his fangs and sinks them deep into an artery. He feels the beast........ urging him.......... commanding him...............

Diego's feeding on cattle (4d10.hitsopen(8,10)=1) 


ooc: lol so far, looks like our group is 0/2 in feeding!


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego grins as he pets the calf. He bares his fangs and sinks them deep into an artery. He feels the beast........ urging him.......... commanding him...............
> 
> Diego's feeding on cattle (4d10.hitsopen(8,10)=1)
> 
> ...



 [sblock=OOC -- You haven't actually failed yet.]You're fine so far. You get to roll every round. So long as you get a success you roll again next round.

That's why Biggs rolled twice. He got one success, enough to safely drink for a round before succumbing.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Failing to overcome the beast within, Biggs tips the cow over and pins it, drinking furiously.



Drinking blood, even cow blood, is extremely pleasurable. 
*Biggs *returns to himself to find that his hunger is somewhat sated. The creature's throat has been torn apart; it looks like it was savaged by a wild animal.

Loss of control is nothing to be ashamed of. 
The little Indian man is standing nearby.
In time a degree of control _is_ possible. Until then it is best to feed carefully. Select situations where you are not hungry, or else when your companions will be able to intervene to save your vessel should you lose control.

Perhaps you might try again? You will find it easier to control yourself.
And lick the wound once you are done to seal it.


[sblock=Cow Blood]Humans give blood points equal to their size. Animals give half their size. Cows are around a 7, so you get 3 vitae for drinking one dry.

Bigg's Vitae is nowl 6.[link:should go to condition tracker 3rd page... if not sorry. Docs can be weird].[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 1, 2008)

Beth stares at the cow as she contemplates the position.  Finally, she twists her small frame next to the animal, almost underneath it.  She hesitates for a moment, thinking about the awkwardness of the whole ordeal, and ultimately decides this is probably better than rats. She sinks her fangs in slowly at first, feeling the cow flinch at the sting.  She soon finds herself clawing at the beast's head and and neck as the first trickle of blood touches her tongue.  Soon her fingers are digging into the creature as she clings to it, sucking the life from it.  She noisily laps at the blood, now pouring over her face as she caresses the wound, thirsting for more.

[sblock=ooc] I almost didn't even bother rolling, I was so confident in what would happen.  Turns out I was right. 

Beth's resisting hunger frenzy (2d10.hitsopen(8,10)=0)[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				Graf said:
			
		

> OOC -- You haven't actually failed yet.
> You're fine so far. You get to roll every round. So long as you get a success you roll again next round.
> 
> That's why Biggs rolled twice. He got one success, enough to safely drink for a round before succumbing.




Actually, it was my format that was off, i didn't roll twice, i rolled my 2 dice seperately, and got 1 success. The way i understood your post, i needed 3 immediate successes to stave off the frenzy.

Seeing as i was mistaken, i'll roll my next rounds until i either fail or get 3 successes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Beth stares at the cow as she contemplates the position.  Finally, she twists her small frame next to the animal, almost underneath it.  She hesitates for a moment, thinking about the awkwardness of the whole ordeal, and ultimately decides this is probably better than rats. She sinks her fangs in slowly at first, feeling the cow flinch at the sting.  She soon finds herself clawing at the beast's head and and neck as the first trickle of blood touches her tongue.  Soon her fingers are digging into the creature as she clings to it, sucking the life from it.  She noisily laps at the blood, now pouring over her face as she caresses the wound, thirsting for more.




Through the waves of pleasure Beth is aware of the large creature shuddering under her hands.  Is it enjoying this as much as she is?



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] I almost didn't even bother rolling, I was so confident in what would happen.  Turns out I was right.
> 
> Beth's resisting hunger frenzy (2d10.hitsopen(8,10)=0)[/sblock]



 [sblock=OOC]
Yeah. It's a fair statement. I considered assessing a penalty since people hadn't experienced  Wassil (the fancy name for hunger frenzy) before, but it would have basically forced a Slaughtering of the Cows.

If you (i.e. Beth and/or Biggs, who also has 3 dice) saw the blood first, (i.e. from someone else's feeding) and just required two successes the odds of success were 30%+.

For three rounds (i.e. tasting it yourself)? 20%+
(the pluses are because I haven't factored in the 10 again rule; no time to do that much math)

So yeah, you're Neonate vampires. You can easily be your own worse enemies.

The frenzy system can be irritating but it also makes spending vitae a more interesting choice. A vampire who's willing to push themselves into the _hungry_ level, effectively has more juice; but it means that they have potentially compromised their ability to restrain themselves the next time they feed.

Obviously, we're not going to play out every feeding but the first few are worth doing I think.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> 
> Actually, it was my format that was off, i didn't roll twice, i rolled my 2 dice seperately, and got 1 success. The way i understood your post, i needed 3 immediate successes to stave off the frenzy.
> 
> Seeing as i was mistaken, i'll roll my next rounds until i either fail or get 3 successes.[/SBLOCK]



[sblock=OOC]Ok.
You can keep rolling. As I said in my response to ig above, all in, you have a bit more than a 20% chance of succeeding.

If you succeed I'll edit the post above, and have Reggie say that to someone else (Beth probably).[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 1, 2008)

Biggs stares at the cow's savaged throat. At the urging of the indian man, he takes hold of annother bovine, and sinks his fangs into it's neck, though not before asking: "How do i know how much to take?"

OOC: Biggs will take 2 blood each from his 2nd and 3rd cows. Assuming he knows when to stop without killing them.


----------



## Graf (Feb 1, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> Biggs stares at the cow's savaged throat. At the urging of the indian man, he takes hold of annother bovine, and sinks his fangs into it's neck, though not before asking: "How do i know how much to take?"
> 
> OOC: Biggs will take 2 blood each from his 2nd and 3rd cows. Assuming he knows when to stop without killing them.





			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> "How do i know how much to take?"




Ideally you take only so much as will not significantly harm the creature.
It requires some practice. If you like I will tap you when you have taken a safe amount.

*Raghunandan *taps *Biggs *after a relatively short period of time. *Biggs *finds his beast seems to be sated, allowing him to stop feeding without more than grumbling protests.

Lick the wound, yes, like that. *Biggs *finds that the wounds opened by his fangs seal shut after he licks them. 

Ultimately it requires four more cows before *Biggs *finds himself satiated. By the third cow he has a rough idea of how much to take; anticipating *Raghunandan*'s vigorous tapping before it begins.

[sblock=OOC -- Feeding with Raghunandan]
Raghunandan stops you after drawing one blood point from each cow.

Mechanically each blood point drawn from the cow inflicts two lethal wounds.

In general I'd say that 2 lethal wounds (through blood lose of course not "damage") is about the largest amount you can take from a normal creature without starting to seriously hurt impair them.

Everyone is able to avail themselves of Raghunandan's assistance. Or roll. Or do whatever seems appropriate.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]

Diego will ask him for alittle guidance. I imagine the feeling he got feeding the first time scared him. He's not the type to enjoy not being in control. He's one of those guys who has to know what is going on and how to deal with it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Well one has to do what one has to do in order to survive." Says Cole. _IThough in my experiences there is nothing like the taste of a refined red head or brunette. It’s like a well aged wine._ And with that he turns and walks through the herd of cattle moving from one animal to another, drinking in as much as he can until his body can hold no more.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 2, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Ah appreciate the spirit of that Gums. But youh bonded an' youh mind's bound tah be a bit funny when youh get around that harridan what embraced youh.
> Ah been there mahself an' ah appreciate the peculiarities of youh situation.
> As a matta o' fact ah'm tell'n youh that ah want youh ta be particularly f______ mindful of any mental f______ s___ that's going on in youh head.




Archer was dumbfounded by the accuracy of LB's statement. He nodded dumbly, in vague comprehension. So others had experienced what he was going through? 'Bonding', was it? LB had apparently been in the same situation, so doubtlessly he would have some idea of what to expect from Archer. 

At that moment, Archer was... confused. He was barely able to follow the conversation while his mind raced over the implications of what LB had said. It was only by the time he got back to his cell that Archer realized he should have asked LB more about it. He needed to learn about this 'bonding' so he could understand the exact nature of the effect it was having on him.

With his head full of thoughts concerning what was going on, what he had to do, and what he didn't know, there was no room left in his head to be worried about his cell and he actually slept alright.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Loss of control is nothing to be ashamed of.
> The little Indian man is standing nearby.
> In time a degree of control is possible. Until then it is best to feed carefully. Select situations where you are not hungry, or else when your companions will be able to intervene to save your vessel should you lose control.
> 
> ...




The presence of animals was something Archer had always enjoyed, and despite their discomfort at a vampire without Animalism, he endeavoured in trying to befriend them but without success. Archer listened attentively to what Raghunandan had to say. Watching the others feed, small explosions of savagery, set his will to maintaining control but to no avail (willpower point spent). He twitched a few times as he tried to resist, stood dead still for a moment, then fell upon the nearest animal with reckless abandon.

After the deed was done he hid his displeasure with himself and the others, caused by a combination of lack of control and the resulting deaths of the animals. Raghunandan's assurances that there was no shame in loss of control did nothing to change Archer's mind on the matter, and he cursed quietly as he looked at the blood on his hands and shirt. It used to be a nice suit, the symbol of a professional. Now he was draining livestock of their lifesblood while not cowering in an artificial cave.

Learning from the experiences of himself and others, he decided to wait until Raghunandan was free to assist him so that he didn't end up killing any more of the poor bovines. When the older vampire approached however Archer spoke to him quietly for a period before he went about further feeding under Raghunandan's guidance. Raghunandan had explained a few things to him in the past, so perhaps he could help Archer with another explanation.

"Raghunandan, I need your help with something before I feed any more," Archer sat by the dead cow, and tried to wipe the blood on his hands off onto the grass, "What does it mean to be 'bonded'? What is its effect?"


----------



## Graf (Feb 4, 2008)

*Raghunandan *gamely assists *Diego*. The creature feels no pain, _the Kiss _insures it. Bite lightly, drinking slowly can help you maintain control. Move at your own pace. Yes. Diego releases the first cow, released from his grip it trundles off You see. The creature lives on, unharmed.

*Cole *moves among the cows, perhaps it's his greater experiences but for whatever reason he fights off _Wassil_.



			
				Archer said:
			
		

> "Raghunandan, I need your help with something before I feed any more,What does it mean to be 'bonded'? What is its effect?



*Archer *feels the dead eyes of the cow staring at him as he finds a relatively clean patch of grass to try to rub the blood off.
Of course. You refer to the Vinculum I presume? It is a property of the blood, affecting mortals and the damned alike. The blood of vampires is addictive, but, it has a different additional property as well. Should one drink the blood of the same damned on three different nights they are afflicted with a powerful supernatural effect, an almost irresistible sensation of love the drinker feels for one they have drunk from.

The drinker is called the _Thrall_, resisting the will of the _Regnant_, the one they have drunk from, is difficult, frequently impossible.

This property, has, naturally, many uses. One of the most prevalent, was to bind the progeny of a vampire to that vampire, insuring eternal, unwavering loyalty. In the days of yore it was common among all covenants and clans. In modern nights the right of the sire to dominate their progeny is most commonly advocated among the Invictus.

My order has spent centuries studying this Vinculum, called the Blood bond, or among the Invictus the Blood Oath, and we are well acquainted with it's peculiarities.
*Raghunandan *reaches out and gently rests his hand on *Archer*'s shoulder.
Once a blood bond has been inflicted the only sure way to insure that is broken is through the death of the _Regnant_.

[sblock=Talking with Raghunandan]I'm going to post to keep things moving along, feel free to keep posting (ideally in spoiler blocks with the title Talking to Raghunandan) as the scene moves along.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 4, 2008)

*A Cow Pasture* -- A few km from *Blackcoat's Mansion*

The cows have largely dispersed. Blackcoat waves for the group to approach. She and Nice are standing near the parked cars having an animated, whispered conversation. Or at least Nice is whispering animatedly to her.
[sblock=Auspex -- Archer & Beth | Perception -- Diego]Both Archer and Beth manage to pick out the gist of the conversation.
not such a good idea.... he won't know any of them.... he sees them he's gonna....
Diego, lurking casually nearby hears the same thing.[/sblock]
With a snarl and a hiss *Blackcoat *cuts him off.

*Nice *turns toward the group. 
OK. Everyone did well, feed..." he looks back at the mangled corpses of the cows, "OK. Well. They were going to be hamburger anyway. So, ah, no problem. Just, you know, try to stay full on blood, you don't get hungry, no frenzy."

So, ah, given how helpful you've been so far, the Prince decided to give you broad latitude to attack the problem, so to speak. Some of you were investigators, or hunted kindred before, or what have you, so basically the same. Except with all the blood in your systems you can take a gunshot or two without it being a big deal.
Others of you, maybe ought to just hang back and, you know, avoid getting in trouble.

So you should think about what you're going to do and make a smart...
Merchant. *Blackcoat *cuts him off.
Yeah, ah, well Merchant, this old gangrel that came back to the city and didn't announce himself, I was going to take care of him tonight but.... He glances over at *Blackcoat*. We're busy tonight, so...

And remember, Rule Number One: The first tradition. I've talked to all of you about it extensively. I'm sure you remember and I don't need to repeat but no vampire type stuff in front of the humans. Try to, you know, look human when you're around humans, and stuff like that.

If you concentrate you can actually make yourselves look more human, *Nice*'s skin looks less gray, taking on a more human cast, Body warms up, heart beat, all that. The Nosferatu offers out a hand, the abnormally long, bony fingers have taken on a pinkish shade.  The extra joint in his fingers give it a vaguely arachnid quality.

*Nice *regards his own hand for a minute, and then pulls it back and sticks it under his poncho. It'll work better for you lot anyway.

OK. So that's it. *Nice *goes heads over to one of the cars pulls open the door and begins the process of pulling out the driver. The man struggles feebly, clutching first at the wheel, then the doorframe and finally the door handle before being wrenched free.
Drive. Out of position. I drive! The man sits in the middle of a patch of cow poop, complaining bitterly at *Nice*.
*Nice *hands him a toy steering wheel from a nearby duffle bag.
It's ok. Here you go. See. Just like a car. Nice presses the little yellow steering wheel into the man's hands.

Back by Dawn.  *Blackcoat * asserts.
Right. You should definitely come back to the mansion. By dawn.
or we dust you. The woman finishes her sentece.

*Blackcoat * apparently having finished what she intended to say turns around and walks away. A she walks her form begins to stutter and shift, in a moment she's something else, inky black and winged she takes to the air.

*Nice *shrugs, and goes over to the other car. The driver follows his approach his face a mask of horror and loathing, but the skinny kindred just gets into the back seat of the car. *Raghunandan *follows him.
I thought the lady was joining us? 
She is. Just not a car person, she'll..., *Nice *responds, he pulls the car door shut, preventing anyone from hearing the rest of the conversation.


----------



## Graf (Feb 4, 2008)

*The Car*

The car is virtually identical to the car the group road in the other day. (To the point that it's impossible to easily tell whether its the same car or not).

[sblock=Car Features]
The keys sit in the ignition, it has a full tank of gas, seats two (or three if you squeeze) in front and five relatively comfortably in back (three facing forward and two back). 
There is a partition between the front and back that can be raised and lowered. 
It has a fancy sound system but no TV. 
Inspection reveals a perfectly mundane mini bar stocked with premium whiskey (only whiskey no other drinks -- no beer, no water, just whiskey) and ice.[/sblock]

[sblock=Riding in Cars]In general when the group is moving around by vehicle I *need to know who is driving*. Most everyone can "drive" a vehicle (except maybe Beth -- I'm used to state where the driving age is 18 but is it lower in the midwest?).
But if you haven't got the skill you're going to, obviously, have a problem doing anything fancy.

If you don't post otherwise I'll assume that your character is in the back seat.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Diego rushs for the passenger side door, "Shotgun!" He tosses the door open and hops in, then realizes he has no idea where they are going. "What's first on our list of things to kill?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2008)

[sblock=Talking with Raghunandan]


			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Of course. You refer to the Vinculum I presume? It is a property of the blood, affecting mortals and the damned alike. The blood of vampires is addictive, but, it has a different additional property as well. Should one drink the blood of the same damned on three different nights they are afflicted with a powerful supernatural effect, an almost irresistible sensation of love the drinker feels for one they have drunk from.
> 
> The drinker is called the Thrall, resisting the will of the Regnant, the one they have drunk from, is difficult, frequently impossible.
> 
> ...




"...Thankyou."

And now he knew. Archer was capable of looking upon his own situation objectively, as much as it may have pained him to do so. Coming into personal contact with Celeste would be foolish in the extreme, but he was sure there was more at play than he was aware of and he wanted to know the whole truth concerning his embrace before he felt sure about her death.

A number of options were available, there was no shortage of places where information could be sought, but the closer Archer got in chasing Celeste the sooner she would be killed. It had to be done, but the Vinculum's grip made the truth of the situation all the more agonizing, and yet it wasn't quite as bad because in the back of his mind he knew that his feelings were not his own. It had been forced upon him while he knew no better.

"Knowing that makes what has to be done a little easier to deal with," Archer's voice became a gurgle and he smiled sadly as he cleared his throat and wiped blood from around his mouth, "This is turning out to be a... stressful transition."[/sblock]



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego rushs for the passenger side door, "Shotgun!" He tosses the door open and hops in, then realizes he has no idea where they are going. "What's first on our list of things to kill?"




"Well, it's not terribly killing related but I'd like to swing by my sire's apartment as our first destination. I think a lot of my stuff is there, including a change of clothes and some fresh bandages, which I'll need if I want to be presentable to the living," a shower didn't seem out of the question either, but Archer couldn't help but feel it was somewhat odd to have a corpse worry about personal hygiene, "I doubt my sire will be there, if anyone was worried about that, but hopefully there could be some clue as to where she's gone."

Or why this was all happening.

"Is anyone eager to get theirs out of the way first? Or having any good ideas on where to start in fnding your sire?"


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 4, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "What's first on our list of things to kill?"




"How about some decent weapons, or were you planning on killing your sire with that pocket knife? How about it Braddock? I know you've been out of the game for a while, but would you, as a once upon a time smuggler, have any idea where we could get some arms?"


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 4, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> [sblock=Riding in Cars]In general when the group is moving around by vehicle I *need to know who is driving*. Most everyone can "drive" a vehicle (except maybe Beth -- I'm used to state where the driving age is 18 but is it lower in the midwest?).
> But if you haven't got the skill you're going to, obviously, have a problem doing anything fancy.
> 
> If you don't post otherwise I'll assume that your character is in the back seat.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]The driving age is 16 here, as long as you've gone through drivers' education; it's 18 otherwise.  I think that Beth would know how to drive, but not necessarily be legal in doing so.  She'll be more than happy to take a window seat in the back.[/sblock]







			
				Nice said:
			
		

> Others of you, maybe ought to just hang back and, you know, avoid getting in trouble.



Beth rolls her eyes at the statement.  She's well aware Nice is referring to her.  _Once again, pushed to the side and shoved in the back seat out of the way._

She takes a window seat in the back.  "Wherever, it's not like I have anywhere to go," she says.  "I might _get into trouble_."


----------



## Graf (Feb 5, 2008)

[sblock=Talking with Raghunandan]


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> This is turning out to be a... stressful transition."




*Raghunandan *nods. In some ways that is not a bad thing. Many neonates, especially in this age, are blinded by the perceived benefits of their new state. The beast threatens all, but the unwary are most easily snared.

Navigating the coils of vampiric existence can be difficult, but with time and diligence you may find options unseen.

The group has finished feeding and is moving toward *Blackcoat *and *Nice*. The Indian man smiles genially and gets up from his squat to follow them.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC -- Everyone]See the post on "self directed action". [/sblock]



			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> "How about some decent weapons, or were you planning on killing your sire with that pocket knife? How about it Braddock? I know you've been out of the game for a while, but would you, as a once upon a time smuggler, have any idea where we could get some arms?"




[sblock=Arms]I've cobbled together some thoughts on weaponry acquisition. Feel free to feed back.
It's reasonable to say that Cole's spent a bit of time since he's been awake getting up to date on this stuff.
Archer would also know all the details.
Other people would know as appropriate.[/sblock]

[sblock=Backgrounds]I don't think anyone has access to their backgrounds (Alllies/Contacts/Resources/etc) yet. Some people (Archer) have suddenly disappeared from their day jobs. Others (Cole) haven't managed to effectively build up their contact base yet (some building blocks were put in during the preludes).

People can, of course, start trying to do this if they like.

In some cases it's a case of getting ATM cards re-issued (if they've been lost or canceled) in others it's getting back into contact with people. 
I'll work on it on a case by case basis as people take actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"I do know of a few places Mr. Biggs. But I would imagine that they are no great secret to anyone. In fact I would be highly surprised if others amoung us did not infact know of them." Replies Braddock as he looks from Biggs to the rest of the group. "This is just my opinion, but I think it would be wise for us to gather our resources first before we charge into the unknowns of battle. For there are a few places and people that I would like to meet very much. And I would hazard a guess that I am not the only one." He says the last piece as he looks directly at Archer with a slight smirk on his face. _Like a certain large company that just so happens to share the same name as I._


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 5, 2008)

"Resources?" Beth repeats.  "I'm in f__king high school for Christ's sake, I don't have any resources.  I've got friends.  I've got smoking weed, and I've got sneaking out of the house and getting laid in someone's backseat, but I don't have any f__king resources."

Beth sulks back into her seat and gazes out the window, trying to hide a bloodstained tear.  "But I guess I don't even have any of that anymore."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 5, 2008)

"Never fought a vampire before, just humans. A knife was plenty good for them. Hell, I'm willing to learn a new trade. From what I have learned so far, guns are pretty much worthless........... unless it's a big gun." Diego looks at each of them, "I have people who could probably get weapons, but the prices could either be below or above their actual value. Depends on how pissed off they are."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 7, 2008)

[sblock=Talking with Raghunandan]







			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Navigating the coils of vampiric existence can be difficult, but with time and diligence you may find options unseen.




"Options unseen, eh? Makes me glad time and diligence are things I have at my disposal. Many thanks, Raghunandan," it all came back to what he knew, and learning more.[/sblock]



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "How about some decent weapons, or were you planning on killing your sire with that pocket knife? How about it Braddock? I know you've been out of the game for a while, but would you, as a once upon a time smuggler, have any idea where we could get some arms?"




"Biggs, mate? In regards to sires all LB wants is for us to locate them, he and his will do the rest themselves. I mean, don't let me stop you since you look like you're having fun, but the option of not taking the risk is there. Good risk management is an important part of keeping one's rse intact for the long run."



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> He says the last piece as he looks directly at Archer with a slight smirk on his face.




Archer reflects the smirk and nods sagely.



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Never fought a vampire before, just humans. A knife was plenty good for them. Hell, I'm willing to learn a new trade. From what I have learned so far, guns are pretty much worthless........... unless it's a big gun."




"It's not how big a gun is, it's how you use it," Archer said with a wet snicker, "I remember saying once that I'd die before using a Desert Eagle. I didn't expect to be walking around after my death, but even now I'm not insecure enough about my manhood to carry around a magnum autoloader."

Archer climbed into the car and sat alongside Beth, "I feel something is bothering you, young lady. I'm no Raghunandan but I've a good ear for people's troubles and a kind word or two to offer if it'll help."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 7, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer climbed into the car and sat alongside Beth, "I feel something is bothering you, young lady. I'm no Raghunandan but I've a good ear for people's troubles and a kind word or two to offer if it'll help."




"I just feel so worthless," she replies.  "And that's nothing new, trust me.  But you've all got a plan, you've all got someone to see, or something to do.  Me?  Hell, I don't even know if anyone realizes I'm gone yet, and it's been how long?  To be honest, I'd like to see what my family's up to; to see if dad is still beating the hell out of mom, or maybe to see if they're looking for me, if if they've given up, assuming they ever started.  Hell, they probably think I'm dead...and I guess I am, really.  I wonder if I have a tombstone yet?"  She says the last bit while trying to hold back a faint grin at the amusing thought.  Of course she'd love to see it if there were...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 7, 2008)

"You'd be surprised at what you have up your sleeve when you look. It's often a matter of practical applications for the things you are interested in. We're not all combat junkies by far, and all of us are more or less new to this whole vampirism deal, so don't feel as though you're a dead weight. I'd assume you know this city better than I do by far. I haven't spent very long here and most of the time I've been here has been spent, well, far from seeing the sights.

"And hey, you were worrying about resources? I don't have any either. I have the clothes on my back and the contents of my head. Although, any luck and tonight I'll get my travel luggage back from my sire's apartment," Archer looked through the car for napkins or the like to perhaps clean up a little with, "Each of our scenarios come with their drawbacks. I'm not from around these parts, but I suppose that was already evident. Now I'm more or less stuck here, disconnected from friends, family and the majority of things I've built my life around.

"Your situation contrasts in that you still have people who know you personally very close by. Handling your own situation could become a dangerous game of deception which will eventually become impossible to maintain if you go back into contact with people who knew you prior to all this. Playing dead is easier but not necessarily easy. I've probably got people assuming I'm dead also, so it's anyone's guess as to how you're meant to get access to your own things in such a scenario. My things at home have probably already been sent to my next of kin."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole speaks in a louder than normal tone in order to grab everyone’s attention and says, “So a plan action is needed, yes? I think it is safe to say that some off our Sir’s have been around the block a few times. So trying your or their last place of residence is a relatively secure bet to re-acquire ones belongs. How about it Mr. Diego?”


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 7, 2008)

"Since no ones heading for the driver's seat, i'll take it. But i don't want to hear any complaints if my driving skills turn out to be as lousy as Nice's. And as for weapons, sure, i'd like to get in on the action where sires are concerned, but that's not everything. As you told me earlier, Braddock, there are things that go bump in the night that even a vampire should be wary of. Then there are the muggers and the gangs. If we need to scare em off, better to do so with weapons than to bare our fangs.

So, while we discuss strategy, we go with the only clear plan we got right now. What's the address, Archer?"

Biggs takes the driver's seat and drives to the address given by Archer.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

"Yeah, going back isn't too bad of an idea to get your stuff.......... except if your sire's there. News travels fast in the underworld, some of them may know what we are up to."


----------



## Graf (Feb 8, 2008)

The car ride is uneventful.

It's still early in the night, and the traffic is a mixture of businessmen making the late commute home, truckers cutting through the city now that the traffic's thinned out and people out for a night on the town.

*Celeste's* haven is located in a relatively small ultra-modern building, _Ivory Courts_, in the epicenter of town. _Ivory Courts_ is located on a short, apparently unamed, street off Wright, the central bolevard that cuts through the financial district and dead ends at City Hall.

*Ivory Courts* the building where *Celeste's Haven* is located
The building is seperated from the road by a well lit front garden. Archer's key code enables access to the building proper but the group initially finds itself stymied by the elevator; Archer doesn't have a key pass to the 12th floor (Celeste's Haven).

[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]Security is tight in this building. It has some strange features for it's zip code.
It's set back a ways from the other buildings around it (which is a big waste of space), there are no apparrent protruberances or balconies. Sides are sheer directly up to the roof.

A piece of real estate like this should have a doorman, or three. Nobody this rich has to settle for electric door locks, no matter how fancy.

There are a lot of video cameras. Some obvious, some not.

The front door has a fancy magnetic lock, and a redundent cross-bar lock, and the hinges have nice action (counterweights?) but even so it's extremely thick.[/sblock]

There are two elevators, one apparently stops at odd floors, the other at even.
As *Diego* contemplates whether he can rig the right elevator to open* the left elevator opens to reveal a black man in his thirties in an elegant tailored suit. His jet black skin seems to be horribly disfigured, it's completely covered with an uneven growth of twisted barbs.

*Diego*, Gentlemen, Lady. The man has warm, resonant voice very much at odds with his unpleasant appearance.

 I had thought you might have come by to visit me, but looking at which elevator you're interested in perhaps you're considering visiting someone else?

[sblock=*]This would be quite tricky. Hacking a system like this without preperation would require some sort of computer, even a fast one might take hours to brute force the system. Getting physical entry to the panel won't help much since the computers controlling the elevator are almost certainly located elsewhere.
With preperation (access to a sample data card, or specs for the system) things might be different.
And, of course, there are the video cameras. Since Sucker came down to see you it's probable that you're being monitored.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Yeah, going back isn't too bad of an idea to get your stuff.......... except if your sire's there. News travels fast in the underworld, some of them may know what we are up to."




"Don't worry, she's definitely not there. If she was, LB would have killed her by now," Archer coughed into a tissue he found in the car somewhere, "She's gone to ground somewhere or just plain fled. Either way, the apartment might provide the first step to finding her but it's not the only option we have. I mostly want to swing by the apartment so we can all clean up if we're going to be doing a lot of talking to the living. And Diego, I'd hazard if we hit hurdles we way need your expertise getting in." 



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "So, while we discuss strategy, we go with the only clear plan we got right now. What's the address, Archer?"




"Biggs, I'm a little shaky on the details but I think I can direct you there."

*     *     *     *     *



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Diego, Gentlemen, Lady. The man has warm, resonant voice very much at odds with his unpleasant appearance.
> 
> I had thought you might have come by to visit me, but looking at which elevator you're interested in perhaps you're considering visiting someone else?




"Diego, perhaps you could introduce us to your friend?" Archer was worried about running into a resident of the building, but considering the barrier they had hit was optimistic about where this encounter could lead.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 8, 2008)

"His name's Sucker." Diego takes a couple of steps forward and extends his hand toward Sucker. "I assume those cameras are on us since you met us down here. Who else in in here? Celeste?"


----------



## Graf (Feb 9, 2008)

Black man appears bemused as he takes *Diego*'s hand. The rest of you are welcome to call me *Freeman*, *Al Freeman*.

Indeed her abode was located here, as are several other of our _mutual friends_. His powerful voice allows the Nosferatu to place a great deal of stress on the last two words.

*Freeman* waves a card and the elevator doors slide open. Naturally when she was in residence it wasn't possible to get up to her floor, but with the recent events I beleive the security system has been reset and... Volia!
The elevator doors slide silently open.

He waves the unadorned silver card over a another panel and presses an unremarkable looking panel. The panel lights up, like the prop from some sort of sci-fi movie.

I am actually entertaining right now, but it was a pleasure to meet you all. *Freeman* nods genially before going back up in the other elevator.

*Celeste's Haven*
The elevator door squeeks slightly as it opens, the inner doors appear to have been caved in and then hammered back out. Other signs of the fighting that occured when *Blackcoat* and *Nice* invaded are pervasive. LIttle attempt has been made to clean.

The "apartment" is more like a fancy house. The elevator opens directly into a foyer, to the right is a kitchen and servants area. Directly in front a pair of double doors, hanging ajar, lead to what was once an oppulent living area.
The sofa still lies flipped over to provide a temporary defensive bulwark.

Beyond are several rooms, including the room where *Archer* and *Celeste* slept (up a twisting flight of stairs to a mezzanine level). Another office space and a second bedroom.

The whole place has been thoroughly trashed by an extremely obvious search.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 9, 2008)

"Let's hurry and leave this place. I'd rather not be here."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 9, 2008)

"Archer. Did Celeste have any weapons stashed in here? Knives? Pistols? Baseball bats? Anything?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Let's hurry and leave this place. I'd rather not be here."




"Very well, if any of you want to clean up be quick about it. We want to look pretty for the folks with pulses, not like we've been kept in cages for the past few days. Celeste's room is there and Frank's room is there, if they were in a hurry they might have left some clothing behind, Archer indicated entrances to relevant rooms, "Don't know if it'll fit but you'll have to weigh that against being encrusted with blood. I'm sure I could spare a few articles of clothing myself since I packed for a long trip, if stuff my size would better."



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Archer. Did Celeste have any weapons stashed in here? Knives? Pistols? Baseball bats? Anything?"




Archer emerged from Celeste's room with his suitcase to respond.

"Assuming Blackcoat and Nice didn't help themselves to them, and failing that, assuming Frank and Celeste didn't swing by and grab them, you might find a shotgun and a holdout somewhere in the apartment. I'd recommend checking Frank's room but he probably took all of the stuff he had left over with him," and with that Archer hurried into a bathroom.

After rinsing off and changing into a fresh outfit Archer goes about checking offices and bedrooms for documents, checking any answering machines in the apartment, browsing through computers' contents, etc. The place had already been searched, violently, but Archer was desperate for an indication of where Celeste could have gone.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 11, 2008)

Biggs washes the blood off then heads to Frank's room and searches for the weapons and some decent clothes that fit.


----------



## Graf (Feb 11, 2008)

*Archer* finds that his suitcase has obviously been dumped out; every document, business card, media (floppy disk, tape, etc) inside removed.

Truly personal effects (clothing, etc) have been moved around but have been left behind, more or less intact. Holes seem to have been punched in various places in the room, and a medium sized wall safe has been removed as well, leaving a gaping cavity in the concrete.

It looks like *Celeste*'s entire office has been stripped. A computer and a typewriter were both removed along with the entire contents of her shelves.

*Biggs* finds *Frank*'s cramped room a bit overwhelming. Searchers apparently also found it a bit overwhelming, it's been messed with a bit but is otherwise intact.

It looks like it's some kind of psycadelic party room. An ornate water pipe dominates one corner of the room, (there seems to be some sort fancy air filtration system),
a crystal disco ball hangs in the center of the room, well thumbed pulp and science fiction novels are scattered about and a massive wall was once dominated to an impressive (now missing) collection of records.

*Biggs,* recalling something about searches, and intent on finding weaponry; quickly breaks the area into zones in his head and executes an intensive search.

[sblock=Bigg's Search]
Biggs 

 discovers a massive block of hashish hidden in the base of the waterpipe.
 notes that many of the paperback novels seem to have been written by an E. V. Vanderchild. 
 Behind an extremely disorienting psycadelic wall covering is plain white wall, but there seems to be some sort of residue rubbed into it. Closing the door and turning on a black light pointed at the wall reveals a confusing day-glo picture, like a map or some sort of abstract drawing. Most of the writing is incomprehensible (either terrible handwriting, or a language that Biggs can't read), but two dates stand out September 22nd (near the top of the drawning) and March 20th (where all the lines and characters have converged into a single point).

September 22nd, *Biggs* can not fail to remember, was the night he faced the urban primitive and was embraced.
_OOC: When you roll two 10s on 3 dice I take that as a sign you're supposed to get a complete success_
[/sblock]

The rest of the characters, idling around the living room, uncover the holdout pistol where it was knocked from Archer's hand. Flipping over one of the sofa's reveals the Mossberg Shotgun, which has also fallen where it lay.
It seems the searchers weren't interested in touching the weaponry.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 11, 2008)

"Yo! Guys! Come check this s*** out!"

OOC: Whoever comes, check Graf's post under Biggs's search. Biggs holds nothing back.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 11, 2008)

"Vanderchild........ is a freaking author. No wonder he's a crazy old fart. Lemme see those books would ya? I got a suspicion the reason I was embraced is in there."


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 11, 2008)

Beth stands around with her arms folded across her chest.  She can't help but chuckle when they find the dope.  When Biggs kills the lights to show off the secret message, she studies it intently for a moment, committing the entire scene to memory; she can redraw it later if need be for a more in depth review.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2008)

Archer scowled as he hurriedly scooped what suitcase contents remained back in. For a minute he pondered how he would ask Nice for the floppies back so he could finish writing his report. While in the shower he realised it probably didn't matter now, and the possession of those disks probably had a hand in them knowing what he used to do for a living.

Although he did hope he could get his Gameboy back.



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Yo! Guys! Come check this s*** out!"




Half dry, Archer threw his towel around his neck and hurriedly donned his pants before racing out to cast an eye over Biggs' findings.

"Well I'll be damned -wait- I already am," Archer scratched his bearded chin as he analyzed what was there, "Biggs my good man, this is one hell of a find."

He finished drying his hair.

"I could speculate a lot from this discovery but... seeing things have gotten increasingly complex I'm hesitant to jump the gun and have us expect something that this doesn't turn out to mean. For one, I'll hazard that Frank expected the culmination of many factors, one of which occurring on September 22nd, to result in something occurring on March 20th. It could be something to do with Biggs' embrace, it could be something to do with Beth's embrace, it could be related to something entirely different. We can't rule out that it may be the hashish inspired drawings of a bored man and have nothing to do with anything."



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Vanderchild........ is a freaking author. No wonder he's a crazy old fart. Lemme see those books would ya? I got a suspicion the reason I was embraced is in there."




"We don't have time to read them here, so throw every Vanderchild novel we can find into my suitcase and we can read them back at the mansion. We end up with a fair bit of time to kill there anyway. Let's not forget he may be an entirely different Vanderchild," Archer ducks out and back, throwing his suitcase onto the bed and opening it, "And Diego, I don't know anything about latest market values, but if you have any friends with a taste for hashish then we could certainly use the money for our investigations."

Archer plucks a few items of clothing from the suitcase and finishes dressing, then disappears as he looks around the rest of the apartment for anything of interest.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 12, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Vanderchild........ is a freaking author. No wonder he's a crazy old fart. Lemme see those books would ya? I got a suspicion the reason I was embraced is in there."





			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "We don't have time to read them here, so throw every Vanderchild novel we can find into my suitcase and we can read them back at the mansion.




"Seems too odd to me. Too many coincidences here to hold true. Archer, why don't you describe Frank to Diego. I got a feeling Vanderchilde might actually be Frank, and he might just be useing his favorite writer's name as a psudonym. As for May 10th, theres no telling if it's next may, or last, or whatever. Does may 10th mean anything to anyone?"



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "And Diego, I don't know anything about latest market values, but if you have any friends with a taste for hashish then we could certainly use the money for our investigations."




"My thinking exactly. It's not like LB threw a wad of cash our way to gear ourselves up and splurge. Succeeding with the least possible aid from our "Superiors" will surely put us in good standing, and we can sure use some of that right now. As far as the Prince is concerned, right now, we're lower than dog s***."


----------



## Graf (Feb 12, 2008)

*Diego *picks up the first _Vanderchild _book, it looks to be a fantasy pulp novel titled, Beneath the Dragon. It's battered and well read, the pages have turned slightly yellow with age.

The first sentence reads "_Gron flexed a one of his massive muscles, which looked as though it had been oiled the way it glimmered in the sun, and snarled, "Vengeance will be mine foul merchant!"_"

*Diego *skips ahead, parts of the book have been circled and underlined at various points, both the inside and outside covers have notes scrawled on them in the same illegible, but oddly familiar hand.

Other books seem to be in all sorts of genres, space adventures, nazi-hunters, primitive explorers, time travelers, every genre and sub-genre seems covered. The covers all feature muscular heroic men doing battle against various foes and many are covered in same sort of illegible scrawl. There are enough E.V. Vanderchid books to fill Archer's suitcase to the bulging. There are other novels as well, by other authors, but the Vanderchild books make up a quarter of the selection and others don't seem to have a the same degree of writing on them (but do have some).
You could tote off all the books (close to a hundred) in a big bag (or in one of the wall coverings or sheets). If you just want the the E.V. Vanderchild books you can get them into the suitcase with a few random pockets (i.e. everybody's got a book or two somewhere).

[sblock=Auspex -- Beth and Archer]When you enter the room and catch sight edge of the wall covering, you feel unaccountably dizzy. Since *Biggs *had it tied up you can only see part of the picture but what you can see seems Escherian, what initially look like blobs of random color seem to form unpleasant shapes. From one angle it looks like an earthworm, from another a tail.[/sblock]

*Beth *has to take some time to perceive and retain all the details of the picture, but with her enhanced senses and a bit of time she feels comfortable that she's got it all packed tightly into her mind. 
[sblock=Beth -- Academics]Stamping the scrawl into her head Beth becomes convinced that she's not looking at English, which allows her to go slowly and focus on each individual part of the alphabet (retaining it correctly).
She also notes

There are two different languages here. The writer seems fluent in them (or maybe mentally disturbed); he (presuming this was done by the ghoul Frank) seems to use them interchangeably.

Beth's seen a bunch of languages during her world studies class, while the professor droned on and on she couldn't help tune him out and stare at the script. 
She thinks one of these languages looks a lot like Arabic she saw in her her text books.
 The other language, with it's looping lines and jagged edges is harder to identify. Maybe Sanskrit ?
The "Arabic" generally appears around the edges, in short paragraphs. The "Sanskrit" appears  only in smaller chunks, a word or two (or what beth labels as "words" when she inputs it into her head) at a central node or a small block of text inside of a line or paragraph of "Arabic".
[/sblock]
On initial reflection she can't tell anything further (beyond the obvious sorts of assumptions you could make)..

The Hash is a massive tar-like brick at least several kgs in weight, and carefully wrapped in some sort of muslin. It looks to be marbled. In the black light in particular it's easy to make out white veins running through the surface.

[sblock=OOC Diego's Specialty]I've interpreted Black Market a bit tightly. I see it as a market for goods that you -could- get through legal channels but is generally restricted or else things that have been stolen and fenced.
I.e. Military gear that's deployed in the US, stolen goods being "resold" (boosted cars, stuff that fell off trucks, etc) and things like prescription drugs.

I'm not adding what I think of as "purely illegal goods"; i.e. drugs, body parts, etc. Just because I think that would be too broad for a specialty.[/sblock]

[sblock=Diego -- Streetwise -- Hash]Diego's area isn't drugs, but having spent time in prison (which is to say, surrounded by lots of really bored drug users) he couldn't help but pick up the basics (or what passes for the conventional wisdom among prison junkies):

Hash is a black tar which is scraped off the leaves of the marijuana plant
It's easier to smuggle than weed because it's more concentrated (and shapable -- you can do a lot more with it than you can with marijuana leaves)
However it's not popular in the US; "the consumers" prefer marijuana
Ergo: Demand is low and supply is low (it might have a bit of a novelty factor)
Diego can't really guess at the street price.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Clothing]
Frank's clothing runs to sweater vests, turtlenecks, pleated slacks and suit jackets. 
It's a bit long for Biggs but fits him. It's a bit small for everyone else. (Frank's around 165cm~5'6")
The jackets and the sweater vests look conservative on the outside but have very fancy silk under linings with elaborate geometric or paisley patterns.
_OOC: Does anyone care? Probably not. But anyway._

The women's clothing is extensive and sumptuous; formal wear dominates. There isn't a stitch of denim,a pair of pants, or a skirt above the mid-calf to be found. There is an extensive collection of "evening wear" as well. Beth can find some pieces that fit if she's inclined. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer checks the rest of the apartment] 
Archer's been trained in search techniques by his former employers. He thinks that the place has been picked over multiple times. 2 successes .

He notes the following

 The kitchen is also relatively untouched. A quick whiff with his ultra-sensitive nose reveals that Frank's stinking collection of roots is completely untouched. Just the acrid-ginger smell alone reminds Archer of the intense experience he had after placing the root in his mouth and "absorbing it" under Frank's direction. He can not help but recall that that unforgetable experience triggered the appearance of his Auspex. A business card is taped on the back the the cabinet door: 

*Gkao Golden Spice. 
'Spices of East'*
There is a phone number, a local address and on the back an illegible chunk of scrawl​
The rest of the place is picked clean. There is little to find without advanced forensic equipment. 

Archer is convinced someone took his gameboy. It was carefully tucked into the inner pouch of his briefcase but it's gone now.

In frustration Archer returns to the living room, the site of his "last stand". As he stares at the elevator in front of him he remembers something peculiar.
When Nice and Blackcoat came through initially they were invisible, presumably that was Nices doing. But Blackcoat appeared suddenly directly in front of him in a white glow. A white glow that came from the ceiling and illuminated her. Archer looked up

Right before Blackcoat Archer saw a glowing mark that had been carved into the fancy wooden paneling above the doorway between the Inner Haven and the Outer Haven (the foyer, franks quarters, the kitchen, etc). 
Archer's had probably chocked off the memory to stress, but his enhanced vision could easily make out a scorched spot directly above the doorway; whatever had been carved up there had been completely burned away.
[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

"Yeah, maybe he's Frank. The handwritting in these books seem familiar, but I can't quite place it." He looks at Archer, "I don't really know the price, never sold the stuff. I was more of a middle-man. Anyway, I do know that it's more of a novelty here. Not many people like it." Diego looks at the clothes and shakes his head, _That man had terrible taste._


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 12, 2008)

Beth studies the picture on the wall. "Looks like Arabic, and some other stuff.  Bet with some time at the library we could translate it if you want."

She moves on to the clothes, and takes a flowing black skirt and matching top.  She keeps her own boots, and touches up her makeup without having to look in a mirror.

"I like this, it's nice," she says and she turns a few circles to watch the flare of the skirt.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 12, 2008)

Biggs gives Beth a lopsided smile. "Maybe you should try on some of her lingerie."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Diego hears Bigg's comment and smiles, "Later, like I said we need to leave soon. Something Sucker said makes me think we need to leave _now_."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2008)

ooc: Sorry been busy, will respond shortly.


----------



## Graf (Feb 13, 2008)

[sblock=Blood]
Thanks for touching base!
Much appreciated.

As Cole's not a "core" participant in the scene you having been quiet recently has been perfectly cool.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole lends his aid in the search wear he can and as best as possible. He moves towards the weapons once they are found and does a thorough inspection of each. Making sure that they haven’t been tampered with or damaged. As he is doing this he also moves into the next room and attempts to help Beth with her translations.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 13, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Later, like I said we need to leave soon. Something Sucker said makes me think we need to leave now."




"Fine. If we're done here, lets move out. What's next on our to-do list?"


----------



## Graf (Feb 14, 2008)

*Cole *checks the weapons carefully, he hasn't has a lot of experience with modern weapons yet (LB didn't have any around his haven) but they look functional.

[sblock=The guns]
The Mossberg is a pump action shotgun with a pistol grip.
The holdout is a cheap knock off, easy to conceal.

_ooc: see Archer's explanation below for more details_[/sblock]

Each has been fired once.

*Beth *is no longer in Frank's Room, instead she's just finished changing into a black ensemble.


----------



## Graf (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC Equipment]
I've made an equipment post. You can post in that thread if you have general equipment questions, or character stat block questions.
At some point we may switch to some other system for now this seems easiest.

Before you leave I need to know *who's carrying what and how*.
("_We make a massive bundle out of bedsheets, stuff everything in and Biggs carries it_" is a fine answer btw, it doesn't need to be fancy).

Re: The books (as mentioned in the post above)







> You could tote off all the books (close to a hundred) in a big bag (or in one of the wall coverings or sheets). If you just want the the E.V. Vanderchild books you can get them into the suitcase with a few random pockets (i.e. everybody's got a book or two somewhere)



.
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry I've been slow to post, the past few days were rather hectic.[/sblock]



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "I don't really know the price, never sold the stuff. I was more of a middle-man. Anyway, I do know that it's more of a novelty here. Not many people like it."




Archer nodded understandingly, "Fair enough. You know more than I on the topic so I'll leave the decision to you as to whether it's worth bringing along."



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Seems too odd to me. Too many coincidences here to hold true. Archer, why don't you describe Frank to Diego. I got a feeling Vanderchilde might actually be Frank, and he might just be useing his favorite writer's name as a psudonym. As for May 10th, theres no telling if it's next may, or last, or whatever. Does may 10th mean anything to anyone?"




"I wouldn't worry about that, Frank was definitely alive. I bore witness to him eating and breathing and engaging in many an activity a warm-blooded, living individual would enjoy or at least deem necessary to survival.

"But just to be safe," while inspecting something in the kitchen Archer gives a description of Frank.

He carefully removed the card from the back of the cupboard door and looked at it. Gkao Golden Spice. This would be the easiest step forward when progressing his own investigation. He pocketed the card and sniffed around for the acrid ginger. After bundling a couple of pieces into some tightly bound cling wrap he added that too to his pocket and migrated to the foyer.

After some searching Archer found himself preoccupied with a tiny scorch mark on the ceiling. He remembered the white glow from the fight, and realised it correlated with the tiny mark. Carrying a chair from the kitchen he used it to get closer to the scorch mark, inspecting it further. What on Earth could it have been? Time was short and he couldn't waste too much, if the scorch was worth anything he could always come back.

The chair was returned to the kitchen. A futile effort considering the state of the apartment but Archer was just that kind of person. He lugged his notably heavier suitcase towards the apartment's entrance before going to gather the others.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> Beth studies the picture on the wall. "Looks like Arabic, and some other stuff. Bet with some time at the library we could translate it if you want."




Archer squinted at the writing, trying to will away the dizziness that Frank's drawings inflicted upon him. That seemed like Arabic alright, but the writing looked terrible at the best of times. Archer had spent some time in the Middle East but for the most part he'd let his Arabic fall by the wayside, so much so that the scratchings meant nothing to him now. He was terrible at keeping practice because languages were so tedious for him. This however appeared to be good reason to perhaps brush up on those languages he'd forgotten.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Cole checks the weapons carefully, he hasn't has a lot of experience with modern weapons yet (LB didn't have any around his haven) but they look functional.




Archer looked over Cole's shoulder to give his opinion. 

"Mossberg 590 and a cheap knockoff of a Taurus Model 731," Archer traced a line down the barrel of the shotgun with his finger, ending with it perched atop the iron sights, "The sights are off. An impact caused a hairline stress fracture and twisted the barrel slightly. It'll work fine, but the barrel's going to need replacing at some point in future. Repeated firing is only going to aggravate the problem. The Taurus knockoff is, well, exactly that. Normally a Model 731 takes .32 Magnum but I'd only trust that clone with a mild P+ .32 ACP load at most. Hell, I'm not a big fan of Taurus in the first place so a cheap clone inspires nil confidence in me. That said, a gun is a gun and we can't afford to be fussy. Pity they didn't leave any spare cartridges."



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "I like this, it's nice," she says and she turns a few circles to watch the flare of the skirt.




"That looks pretty good on you," Archer smiled, but the clothes reminded him of Celeste. He missed her, much to his chagrin.

With the suitcase at the entrance Archer hunted about for another bag, briefcase or suitcase left in the apartment with which to carry the rest of the novels.

"Once we've got these novels dealt with I'm good to go."

[sblock=ooc]Archer will be carrying his own suitcase.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 14, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> " As for May 10th, theres no telling if it's next may, or last, or whatever. Does may 10th mean anything to anyone?"



[sblock=Dates]This may just be Warshrike role playing Biggs as not-detail-oriented, but the second date is March 22nd.[/sblock]
[sblock=][/sblock]
Distracted by her new clothing, *Beth * does not make any connections with the date.
[sblock=Sometime the dice don't love you]What can I say?
Better to flub something like this I suppose.[/sblock]



			
				Archer said:
			
		

> "But just to be safe," while inspecting something in the kitchen Archer gives a description of Frank.




[sblock=Description of Frank]Frank's a while pudgy male, average hight at best (165cm). Balding brown hair, prominent nose,. Unpleasant brown, reptilian eyes.
Superficially obsequious, barely restrained sense of superiority, poor dressing skills.[/sblock]

[sblock=Description of Vanderchild]Diego's recollection of Vanderchild is of an older white man, distinguished, taller than average (175cm), receding blondish white hair, handsome-once-boyish face, blue eyes. 
Distracted, haughty, easily confused. Usually fashionably if ostentatiously dressed (wears ascots around the house, but it looks like a shtick instead of just bad taste).[/sblock]



			
				Festy said:
			
		

> Carrying a chair from the kitchen [Archer] used it to get closer to the scorch mark, inspecting it further.



[sblock=Whatta day for rolls]Festy stole ig's luck. It's the only explanation.[/sblock]
Archer balances a tall wooden bar stool from the kitchen on top of a table to get to the vaulted ceiling. He can vaguely make out the tracings of a shape in the burned wood. It looks like there was a mark there all right.

[sblock=Archer's Flashback]
During a visit to the Middle East (Istanbul? the city escapes him) Archer remembers getting lost in one of the great covered markets. He finally found an old stall in run by a creepy old Indian man with a thick british accent, who extorted him to buy one of the "Lost Amulets of Arabia" that he might find his way out.
Archer, desperate to make it on time to a business meeting, agreed to buy the amulet, with the assurance that the old man's great-grand son would guide him out the right exit. 
There was some complicated story about the amulet having the mark of some spirit, that would protect the boy, while he was traveling with Archer, who was destined (the man assured him) to draw the eye of dark creatures.

Archer made it to his meeting "acceptably late" (in fact he realized later he'd probably made a more positive impression showing up a half hour late than if he had been on time) and wrote the whole thing off as a funny story.

Later, over a cup of aromatic coffee, a contact in the region had explained that some people in that part of the world took these spirits, called Jinn very seriously; they were even mentioned in the Holy Book.
Generally that sort of thing is discouraged by religious authorities, but we take a more nuanced approach to our superstitions than you Christians, his contact had said with a laugh.
[/sblock]



> he'd let his Arabic fall by the wayside



[sblock]Can't tell you how surprised I was when you picked Arabic as a language.
Still it didn't survive the transition to your new low-xp-state so...[/sblock]




> With the suitcase at the entrance Archer hunted about for another bag, briefcase or suitcase left in the apartment with which to carry the rest of the novels.



The best thing Archer can find are two heavy canvas laundry bags.


----------



## Graf (Feb 14, 2008)

*The Elevator Comith*

*Archer *finishes inspecting the ceiling and piles the rest of the books into the canvas bags with *Diego*'s help.
[sblock=the hash]Dump the hash in or leave it?[/sblock]

*Biggs*, loitering around the foyer, notices the elevator, which had gone down to the third floor, is now coming back up. 

It's passing the 8th floor now.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 14, 2008)

"Someone grab the hash, and bring those guns over here. We got company."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2008)

Archer kicks the bags off to the side to prevent them getting caught in and possibly damaged during an altercation.

"Let's not make the fact we're carrying weapons too obvious. We've got nothing beyond what's in the weapons so it's crucial we don't waste the cartridges on making a scene here. Someone important living here will make sure our sses get handed to us if we cause trouble," Archer quickly straightened himself up, checking his reflection in the closest thing with a polished surface, and waited with a calm smile in front of the elevator, "Braddock, my good man, I hope you can resolve this so that Biggs doesn't have to."

Archer's voice gradually degenerated into a bloody gurgle by the end of his statement. Taking a dark red handkerchief from his coat he coughed and cleared his throat. He then cleaned the flecks of blood from around his mouth, folded the handkerchief neatly and put it back into his coat pocket.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

"Hash may not be worth the effort or risk, but what the hell. We're gonna walk around with a shotgun." Diego examines Frank's picture, "Not Vanderchild. Eyes are different. Old man Vandy has blue eyes, not to mention he's an old fart."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole nods his head with a smile as he tosses the guns over to those who are more profient with their use and moves towards the front door. He takes a few seconds to straighten out his close before politely greeting their newly arrived guests.


----------



## Graf (Feb 15, 2008)

[sblock=Just a reminder]Diego has touch of shadow. 
Archer and Beth's dots aren't activated yet.[/sblock]



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer quickly straightened himself up, checking his reflection in the closest thing with a polished surface,



*Archer *attempts to check himself in the full length mirror on the back of Frank's door but the man-shaped blur reveals little.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Cole nods his head with a smile as he tosses the guns over to those who are more profient with their use and moves towards the front door. He takes a few seconds to straighten out his close before politely greeting their newly arrived guests.



[sblock=Ironically]Cole has not only the highest firearm skill in the group but also the highest pool. Not that the characters know each other that well of course.[/sblock]
*Cole *tosses the shotgun to *Biggs *and the holdout to *Archer*.

When the damaged elevator doors _squeak _open a moment later *Cole *is standing in front of it flanked by *Biggs *and *Archer *on either side.

Three hulking men in matching black overcoats squeeze out of the elevator. They are of different races, (black, white and dark skinned Hispanic respectively) but have eerily similar mannerisms. The shortest one, the Hispanic, is still a full head taller than *Cole*; his head comically small on a neck bloated with muscles.

The lead (the black one) leans forward, head hanging inches from *Cole*'s face *Trespassing* he declares.
*Identify yourselves*, says the white.
*Leave*. says the Hispanic.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

Diego reaches behind his back slowly and walks up to the black man, "Who are you? And if you'd move, we'd leave." He drops his hands to his sides, both seemingly empty.



ooc: I assume they are human since there was no attempt at frenzy and he actually drew his knife, just concealing it with his kick ass vampyre skills!! lol


----------



## Graf (Feb 15, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> ooc: I assume they are human since there was no attempt at frenzy and he actually drew his knife, just concealing it with his kick ass vampyre skills!! lol



 [sblock=Predator's Taint]There wasn't any, so that is the natural assumption to make.

To be completely technical about it no triggering the predator's taint means that they're either "not vampires" or have obfuscate. (Or, I suppose, have something else cheezy from some splat book I haven't read.)[/sblock]

Diego apparently, but not actually, emptyhanded approaches the large men.

The Hispanic steps up to him, *Name?* it inquires.

[sblock=Archer is disoriented]You have a sudden vertigo inducing vision. _You're standing in Diego's place, you feel yourself reaching out with your mind, hiding a knife from view.
You can still see and feel the knife, but instinctively you feel as if it should be invisible to observers._​
Archer can now use the first * of *Obfuscate*:_touch of shadow_ (though it may take a bit of practice to work out the kinks)[/sblock]


[sblock=Beth is disoriented]You have a sudden vertigo inducing vision. _You're standing in Diego's place, you feel yourself reaching out with your mind, hiding a knife from view.
You can still see and feel the knife, but instinctively you feel as if it should not be visible to observers._​
This vision feels fundamentally similar to the experience you had with Archer when you developed *Auspex **.

Beth can now use the first * of *Obfuscate*:_touch of shadow_ (though it may take a bit of practice [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 15, 2008)

Beth walks into the area slowly, a long, purposeful gait.  She studies the large men carefully, intently, not even trying to hide her stare, trying to determine if they are vampires or not.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

"You asked us to leave, and so we're leaving." Stares directly at the hispanic man, "You haven't introduced yourself, and where I come from that's not the way things work. If you care to know who someone is, ya tell em who you are first."


----------



## Graf (Feb 15, 2008)

*Beth *stalks along the back edge of the engagement.[sblock=Beth -- Auspex] Beth can easily pick out the sounds of breathing and even faint heart beats from the large men. Her companions and herself are dead silent save for a slight rustling of cloth.

Of course, Nice was able to mimic the appearance of a human complete with breathing and a heart beat as well.[/sblock]



			
				Diego said:
			
		

> "You asked us to leave, and so we're leaving." Stares directly at the Hispanic man, "You haven't introduced yourself, and where I come from that's not the way things work. If you care to know who someone is, ya tell em who you are first."




The Hispanic eyes *Diego *for a moment. *Security*, he pats his chest.  *Resistance?* he says.

The black man grunts indecisively.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 15, 2008)

"Move." Diego stares coldly at the "security." He never did like getting pushed around. Even though it was dangerous, he always found that being confident and seemingly in control of the situation was better than buckling to the pressure of it. "Now."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 15, 2008)

"More one word sentences. What's with making all these retarded Ghouls? Or did you boys over-do the steroids just a bit? Either way, we are guests. You can tell that by the fact that we didn't break in. Mistress Celeste is away it seems, and therefore, we have no reason to stay. So if you'll kindly move aside, as i doubt we can all fit in the elevator, we will remove ourselves from this building. The building will, thus, be secure. That's what you want, yes?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Gentlemen” Says Cole in a loader than normal tone. Once satisfied he has everyone’s attention he offers a genuine disarming smile to their guests and says, “I apologize for this inconvenience. My name is Moe, his name is Larry, and his is Shrimp.” As he points to Biggs and Archer respectively. “The lovely young lady over there is Betty Bo Peep, and that gentlemen’s name is McArther.” He says as he motions to Beth and Diego before turning back to face the three amigos. “I would ask you for your names, but something tells me that you probably do not even know them. Obviously you are on a very important mission and such things do not require interruptions. So let us depart.” Says Cole as he motions for everyone move into the elevator. Before entering himself, he makes eye contact with the each of the three amigos and says, “It is an awful mess in there. Why don’t you the three of you take some extra time and make that place a bit more presentable. Straighten the furniture, scrub the walls, clean the floor. Things like that. I’m sure you men will get the idea.” Cole gives the men another smile and a wave as the elevator’s doors close in front of him.

OOC: Will first use Dominate one (Glamour) when he says “Gentlemen” and then he will use Dominate two (Suggestion?) when he instructs them to clean the apartment.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 15, 2008)

When they eventually get into the elevator, Biggs says: "They came from the third floor, might be worth checking out."


----------



## Graf (Feb 16, 2008)

Occ: ok. Need to freeze game. 
Should have stayed on top during diego's post but I had responsibilities on the home front. 
Will see if I can salvage things in a way that respects all the different posts.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 16, 2008)

OOC: My last post was meant for when we eventually get into the elevator, regardless of what happens or how long it takes. Just suggesting a stop on 3rd floor before we magically appear at the car again.


----------



## Graf (Feb 16, 2008)

WarShrike said:
			
		

> OOC: My last post was meant for when we eventually get into the elevator, regardless of what happens or how long it takes. Just suggesting a stop on 3rd floor before we magically appear at the car again.



 OOC: the desire is understood. You did note that there is a fancy keycard system. 
Still away from a proper computer will get something up as the situation allows.


----------



## Graf (Feb 17, 2008)

Diego said:
			
		

> "Move." Diego stares coldly at the "security."  "Now."




*Resistance?* the hispanic again says.
*Resistance.* The black man afirms.

[sblock=Enter combat]Combat starts here
Inititative Rolls
Combat Order
Beth(+4) 14
Archer (+7) 12
Foes 1d10+5 =12
Diego (+7) 10
Cole (+7) 9
Biggs(+4) 7 (there was a faf up in the roll I applied the correcting rolls rule and took the left most die (i.e. a 3)​Note: *Archers initiative is two lower if he's not shooting anyone.*

[sblock=Combat Block]*Beth's Action**
*Beth turns down her heightened senses (unless she wants to be deafened by the gunshots... I think you know this in character right?)
<does something else if she likes>
_Celerity won't matter since you're already first._

<<Archer and the foes would go next but I'm allowing Cole to preempt.
{edit=see OOC post for discussion of why}>>[/sblock][/sblock]

Almost in unison the three men reach up and tap buttons on their lapels.

It's hard to differentiate their voices.
*Five.
One female.
Guns.*

The Hispanic reaches out wrapping his hands around *Diego*'s throat. The other two surge forward toward *Cole* and *Archer*.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Gentlemen” Says Cole in a louder than normal tone.



Cole's timing is impeccable, the lull right before the men would get to them, he even manages to get the attention of the goon holding Diego.
The goon doesn't let go of *Diego* but he does stop throttling the thief to look at *Cole*.

The black and white stop before *Cole* and *Archer* respectively.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “I apologize for this inconvenience. My name is Moe, his name is Larry, and his is...




*Curly.* snarls the white one starting toward Archer again.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> ...Shrimp.” As he points to *Biggs* and *Archer* respectively.




*Not Curly* says the black one.
*Kill Curly* says the white one.
*No. Not Curly.* says the black one.
The white regards *Archer* with miserable hostility but stays where he is.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “The lovely young lady over there is Betty Bo Peep, and that gentlemen’s name is McArther.” He says as he motions to Beth and Diego before turning back to face the three amigos. “I would ask you for your names, but something tells me that you probably do not even know them. Obviously you are on a very important mission and such things do not require interruptions. So let us depart.” Says Cole as he motions for everyone move into the elevator.





			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> "More one word sentences. What's with making all these retarded Ghouls? Or did you boys over-do the steroids just a bit? Either way, we are guests. You can tell that by the fact that we didn't break in. Mistress Celeste is away it seems, and therefore, we have no reason to stay. So if you'll kindly move aside, as i doubt we can all fit in the elevator, we will remove ourselves from this building. The building will, thus, be secure. That's what you want, yes?"



The Black one considers for a moment then steps aside *Leave.*
The Hispanic releases *Diego*.

[sblock=Dominate]



			
				Blood said:
			
		

> OOC: Will first use Dominate one (Glamour) when he says “Gentlemen” and then he will use Dominate two (Suggestion?) when he instructs them to clean the apartment.



Dominate one is Command. One word instruction... Gentlemen isn't a word.
Trying to speak to people who were trying to speak to you isn't so out of character as to require a check. And you only have a one die intimidate pool so it wasn't a gimmee.
I think holding somebody fast with your gaze is another power? (Glamour sounds like a changeling power...)

Basically Cole's natural brashness and luck got him the effect he was looking for. Not supernatural powers.

[sblock=Dominating these guys ]
They're fully conditioned (a level 4 dominate power), I think that puts you at -5 to try to affect them. With a mesmerize pool of 5 that's just a chance die.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Before entering himself, he makes eye contact with the each of the three amigos and says, “It is an awful mess in there. Why don’t you the three of you take some extra time and make that place a bit more presentable. Straighten the furniture, scrub the walls, clean the floor. Things like that. I’m sure you men will get the idea.” Cole gives the men another smile and a wave as the elevator’s doors close in front of him.




Trying to touch their minds is strenuous. *Cole* can't seem to make headway in _mesmerizing_ the first ghoul. The others two ghouls stare hostilely at him as he speaks.


----------



## Graf (Feb 18, 2008)

[sblock=OCC]There is a post in the OOC thread talking about the situation and people's options.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> *Not Curly* says the black one.
> *Kill Curly* says the white one.
> *No. Not Curly.* says the black one.
> The white regards Archer with miserable hostility but stays where he is.




Archer looked up nervously at the white member of the trio, and loosened his collar with the hand not holding the small revolver behind his back.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> The Black one considers for a moment then steps aside *Leave.*




Archer slipped the holdout into his pocket.

"They're letting us go? Time to go. Diego, care to give me a hand?" Archer darted off to the side to collect his suitcase, Obfuscated it, then proceeded calmy towards the elevator.

He eyed the three goons on his way past, looking for gameboy shaped bulges in their pockets. He didn't however think they were the most likely suspects, and sought to determine who exactly it was who went through his suitcase. Eventually. When he had opportunity.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 18, 2008)

Diego winks at the ghoul, "Yeah, I'll help you." He helps Archer gather his stuff and stands in the elevator. A small smile crosses his face as he sits and thinks about what happened. Something told him the ghouls weren't just talked out of releasing him. Either they had no intention of hurting them or........... and more likely....... one of his friends did something amazing.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Ghouls... hump." Mummbles Cole in a mocking tone as looks back towards his fellow companions. "So where to now?" He asks.


----------



## Graf (Feb 19, 2008)

The elevator doors slide closed with a _creak_.

The group and all their baggage makes for a tight fit.

[sblock=Trying to go somewhere other than the lobby]Poking at various unmarked panels has no effect. The elevator is going to arrive at the lobby barring some sort of drastic action (pulling off the panels and hot wiring them, finding and hitting the emergency stop, etc)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Returning to the car]The group can return to the car without incident and go somewhere else. I'll assume Biggs will continue his masterful driving (he's not great, but he seems to be loads better than Nice).[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 19, 2008)

"Where to now?"


----------



## Graf (Feb 19, 2008)

As the group emerges into the cool night you note the sounds of the city have died down . It's not yet midnight.


----------



## Graf (Feb 20, 2008)

The small street outside the building is deserted, so no one noticed *Biggs *carrying a shotgun. Lingering outside for any length of time on the street may put that to the test however.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 20, 2008)

"Doesn't matter to me, but it seems like we only got half a night left. I'd prefer to have my ass someplace safe before that big ball of death comes up and says hello."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 20, 2008)

"Biggs, you may want to pop the old shotgun into one of the laundry bags," Archer suggested while wheeling along his overburdened suitcase, "And any of you locals know why the city's gotten so quiet? I thought it had a tad more night life than this."



			
				WarShrike said:
			
		

> "Where to now?"




"Well, I don't want to hog the evening to myself. Anyone have a fair idea of where to start their own investigations?"


----------



## Graf (Feb 20, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> ""And any of you locals know why the city's gotten so quiet? I thought it had a tad more night life than this."
> [/color]"



[sblock=OOC]The road leads out to the financial district and city center.
It gets quiet around this time of night. In another hour it'll be close to deserted.

It was meant to be setting fluff, nothing sinister. 
[/sblock]


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 20, 2008)

"I already know where mine is." says Biggs as he tucks the shotgun under the driver's seat. "But if Nice & co. are scared to go into "Lupine" territory, i guess it's best avoided until we know we can handle it. You think we can get in the hall of records at this hour? We could find an adress on this E. V. Vanderchild."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 20, 2008)

"Leave Vanderchild alone for a bit. I have some things I want to do first. Like find out some more from the new "underground" I'm trying to learn." Diego plays with his knife, then finally gets bored and sheaths it. "I might as well just tell ya, Vanderchild may be rather.......... rough. If it's like I think it is, he could be one of the important ones."


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 21, 2008)

"Fine. Where to then?" asks Biggs as he eases himself into the driver's seat.


----------



## Graf (Feb 21, 2008)

The group sits in the car with the engine rumbling, a block across the street a tired looking man in a suit flags down a taxi.



			
				Biggs said:
			
		

> "But if Nice & co. are scared to go into "Lupine" territory, i guess it's best avoided until we know we can handle it. "




[sblock=Beth, Cole, Diego]You remember the following conversation. (Cole's roll|Diego's Roll)


> His sire may be *Merchant*.
> Who. The. F___. is *Merchant*?
> Beard. Skinny guy. Blond. Blackcoat interjects.
> *LB *raises an eyebrow.
> ...



At no point does the word "scared" appear.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 21, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Leave Vanderchild alone for a bit. I have some things I want to do first. Like find out some more from the new "underground" I'm trying to learn." Diego plays with his knife, then finally gets bored and sheaths it. "I might as well just tell ya, Vanderchild may be rather.......... rough. If it's like I think it is, he could be one of the important ones."



 [sblock=OOC]Thanks for putting this off. There's still some past stuff we need to roleplay out. I'll try to get a post up today finishing off your acquisition of Nightmare * and then moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2008)

"What about you, Beth? Want to get started on tracking down yours?" Archer had the holdout in hand, and was removing the unspent cartridges one by one to inspect them, "No rush though if you don't feel like it, we don't exactly have a derth of things to get done."

He returned the cartridges to their chambers, seemingly satisfied, and pocketed the revolver once more.


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 21, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "What about you, Beth? Want to get started on tracking down yours?" Archer had the holdout in hand, and was removing the unspent cartridges one by one to inspect them, "No rush though if you don't feel like it, we don't exactly have a derth of things to get done."
> 
> He returned the cartridges to their chambers, seemingly satisfied, and pocketed the revolver once more.




"Constance?" Beth seems to awaken from her thoughts.  "No use, you're not going to find her." Beth stares deep into Archer's eyes as she speaks.  Her words are empty but her eyes are not, and over and over she repeats in her head, trying to relay the secret message by whatever bond they seem to have.  _Talk. Alone._

[sblock=ooc]Don't even know if that's possible, but I figure with the link they shared earlier, it's worth a shot.  At the very least maybe he'll notice that something's not right with her and start asking questions.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 21, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Constance?" Beth seems to awaken from her thoughts.  "No use, you're not going to find her." Beth stares deep into Archer's eyes as she speaks.  Her words are empty but her eyes are not, and over and over she repeats in her head, trying to relay the secret message by whatever bond they seem to have.  _Talk. Alone._



 [sblock=Unnoticed communication]Beth does a decent job of appearing normal.Archer has the [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1502281/]very strong impression that Beth has something that  she wants to talk to him  but not in front of the others about something related to her sire.

None of the other characters notice anything unusual.[/sblock]



			
				ig said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Don't even know if that's possible, but I figure with the link they shared earlier, it's worth a shot.  At the very least maybe he'll notice that something's not right with her and start asking questions.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]Beth's experienced a weird "connection effect" that triggered disciplines once with Archer (Auspex *) and once with Diego (Obf *).

She probably doesn't know that Archer sensed anything Diego when Diego triggered *; and vise versa. (Just because the experience was necessarily overwhelming for her, and there was a relatively large amount going on what with people getting ready for a possible fight, etc.)

Of course, being of the same clan, experiencing her sire's telepathy before, etc etc there are plenty of reasons that Beth might think she might be able to communicate with Archer in a non verbal way.

And, in fact, it's clear from the look in Archer's eyes that he got her message. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 21, 2008)

"You can find anyone, anywhere. It's a matter of if you are ready for it. I don't know if ya'll have figure this out yet or not, but even when we are left "alone" we ain't "alone." Someone always knows where you are, what your doing. The kindred that _can_ simply disappear off their radar............ are the ones we shouldn't be f-ing with." Diego simply looks ahead, seemingly to nowhere. "I ain't never been in a situation where they let ya go free like this when you're new. Usually ya got a guide until you have proven yourself. Sorta like Nice was at first. Nah, we're not alone and we're not hidden. Matter of fact................. I bet I know a good way to find people."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Constance?" Beth seems to awaken from her thoughts. "No use, you're not going to find her." Beth stares deep into Archer's eyes as she speaks. Her words are empty but her eyes are not, and over and over she repeats in her head, trying to relay the secret message by whatever bond they seem to have. _Talk. Alone._




Something was up. Her eyes spoke something different to what was being said.

"I understand," Archer said, whether he was responding to the spoken or unspoken was unclear.

"Beth's isn't an option at present," he announced matter-of-factly, making sure everyone in the car heard clearly, "Neither is Vanderchild, and assuming these 'lupines' bar attempts to investigate Biggs' case then we're left with following up Cole's case, or if not that, continuing with mine or going... 'home'."

Archer's sentiments about the mansion's basement were not ambiguous.


----------



## WarShrike (Feb 23, 2008)

"If nothing else springs to mind, we can always go back to the house. I'm sure our hosts will be eager to hear about all they _didn't_ find at Celeste's. It's bound to piss em off quite a bit." says Biggs with a grin.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“While others maybe more straight forward, mine, while at first, requires a more delicate touch.” Says the old smuggler. “The world has changed, and old associates have done well to adaptate. Re-establishing contact with them will take…. time.”

OOC: I see the begining of Cole's path really requiring only Archer. The others will just be left hanging in the background. If there is nothing left to do, then we can begin with his tonight. But it will definately require more than one half night to accomplish.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 23, 2008)

"Back to our little 'think tank' then. If Nice is there, I will see what he can dig up for us, if he doesn't feel like helping........... well then I'll travel to find some new found friends." Diego leans back in the seat and closes his eyes, it seemed strange to him that he couldn't actually feel the seat. He could feel the pressure of it, but not the texture. He wouldn't be able to tell with is eyes closed if the seats were leather or cloth or even if he was sittin on someone else. He couldn't help but smile, imagine what his old contacts would think now.................


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2008)

"If that's the verdict then I have a lead to check before we go back. I'll try not to use the rest of the evening," Archer drew a business card from inside his coat, and handed it to Biggs, "This is where we need to go: Gkao Golden Spice."

He pointed out the address on the card.

"My priority is to scope out the place, find out what it's about before poking around or talking to people. Subtlety is key. That said, these black cars are pretty conspicuous, so it might pay to park around the corner from the place to prevent anyone in the vicinity from getting spooked."


----------



## Graf (Feb 25, 2008)

Archer said:
			
		

> "This is where we need to go: Gkao Golden Spice.



[sblock=Cole] *Cole *swears he remembers hearing that name before. Didn't they find his body in a box being sent to _Gkao Golden Spices_?[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood said:
			
		

> OOC: I see the begining of Cole's path really requiring only Archer.



[sblock=OOC]Meant to respond sooner. See here.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 26, 2008)

*An abandoned lot near Gkao Golden Spice*
*Biggs *is not very familiar with the city, so it takes him some time to navigate the warren of streets that makes up the the neighborhood at the address on the business card Archer found.
The group almost misses the shop completely, it's located at the end of an alley.

Finally Biggs ultimately pulls into an abandoned lot filled with thigh high grass down the street.

The small storefront is located down a small alley, a half a block away, the lot is the closest you can get to the store without parking out on the street.
Parking in the alley (in addition to being obvious) would be tricky, it's a bit more than 2 meters wide (~8 ft) and the car would basically block it completely.

The area is run-down industrial, in the south east of the city, about 10 blocks from the dockyards. At this time of night the streets are deserted. A few blocks back a vague thumping sound attested to the presence of some sort of late night dance party but here it's silent save for the wind in the grass.

[sblock=Auspex -- Beth and Archer]You can still hear the sound of the rave; like city is a creature with a maddened, desperate pulse. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Feb 26, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]You feel an intense, burning sensation, running across your hands and up your arms.

The sensation lasts an instant and ends as abruptly as it began. Your hands and arms appear and feel completely normal once the sensation has passed.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Feb 26, 2008)

Beth smiles as the music pumps into her head. "We are so going to a party when we're done here," she says mischievously.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 27, 2008)

Archer stepped out of the car and suddenly flinched. A grimace momentarily crossing his features.

"Fck," he said, dropping to a crouch beside the car and pulling up his sleeves to check his arms.

They looked normal, and he shook his head, confused. His hand went to his coat pocket and he carefully looked around.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "We are so going to a party when we're done here," she says mischievously.




"Heh, not a bad idea," Archer stood, took his hand away from the revolver in his pocket and tried to regain his composure, "Cole, you've been a vampire for a while. What's it mean when it feels like my arms are on fire for a moment there?"

There was a slight rasp to his voice, as though his spasm from before has caused his neck injury to bleed into his throat again.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

_Golden Spice… Why would Archer’s Sire have card for a place that I was destined for? Did Archer and his Sire work for the Company? If so, she could have told them about ‘us’ and about me. Why would she help them track me down? How did she know I was still alive and how I could be found? And why now?_ Questions like these and others plague his thoughts as they make their way through the city and towards this unkown establishment.  “Larger hands are at play here. We must be cautious.” Warns Cole as he makes his way out of the car. 

“Not sure exactly.” He says with a shrug. “Could be nothing or a lot of things.” Cole tries to remember anything in his checkered past that might relate to what Archer experienced.


----------



## Graf (Mar 3, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Cole tries to remember anything in his checkered past that might relate to what Archer experienced.



 [sblock=Cole]You're completely convinced that this sort of thing happens to Mehket all the time.

You know it's one of Archer's first few nights so he doesn't know it yet, but he's just going to have to suck it up.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Not sure exactly.” He says with a shrug. “Could be nothing or a lot of things.”




Archer nodded. Another reminder that there was much he didn't know, or perhaps just 'growing pains' as he came into his own as one of the undead.

"Beth, care to lend me an eye and ear?" he indicated towards the alley in which Golden Spice resided, "Should only take a minute or so."


----------



## Graf (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock=OoC]can you give me an idea of what you're planning?
The shop looked closed from the street and the area is fairly deserted. 
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer nodded. Another reminder that there was much he didn't know, or perhaps just 'growing pains' as he came into his own as one of the undead.
> 
> "Beth, care to lend me an eye and ear?" he indicated towards the alley in which Golden Spice resided, "Should only take a minute or so."




"Sure," she says.  "What am I looking for?"

[sblock=ooc]sorry about the short absence.  It's been a weird week.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Our answers will not find us.” He says as he begins to walk towards the alley way.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "Our answers will not find us.”




"Patience, Cole," Archer said, prevented from answering Beth first, "Preparation is _everything_, so give me a minute to explain my thoughts and recommendations here.

"The store looks closed, but if it's linked to vampires there could be a night shift to cater for nocturnal customers. Looking closed prevents people who don't know better disturbing the business of immortals. We must be wary of the staff if they are connected to Celeste.

"Celeste has gone into hiding and may presently feel safe. If someone feels safe their guard is lower than when they are alert and on the defensive. We can't let her be aware that she's being looked for, it could drive her further underground. The incident at her apartment may have tipped her off already but until we learn otherwise we should approach all of our investigations with utmost subtlety. I assure you, we'll be better off for it."



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Sure," she says. "What am I looking for?"




"Well, here's my plan: You and I approach the store initially and try to pick up what we can without getting too close. Auspex -that's it isn't it?- is the key to this. Once we've found out what we can while minimizing our own exposure, then Cole and whoever feels like accompanying him, two extras at most I'd say, enter posing as potential customers if the place is actually open and the ruse seems plausible in the context of whatever the store does precisely. I won't be going in, too much risk of getting made. Pretend to browse and whatnot, and try to gather information on the number of employees present, building layout, etcetera. This should hopefully tell us whether it's worth looking into further, and if so, provide important information to make said work easier for us. Subtlety is our highest priority.

"This is just reconnaissance, and priority is not at this stage scouring the place for leads on Celeste, and certainly not tearing the place apart trying to kill her if she's actually there. I'm all too happy to leave the execution in LB et. al.'s capable paws. After this is done we extract, go home, get other stuff done, prepare for tomorrow night."

Archer walks over to Cole and slips the holdout revolver into his colleague's hand, "Just in case things go terribly, terribly wrong."

"In any case, thoughts? Or is everyone content?"

[sblock=ooc]Hopefully that covers what I had in mind. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 4, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Patience, Cole," Archer said, prevented from answering Beth first, "Preparation is _everything_, so give me a minute to explain my thoughts and recommendations here.
> 
> "The store looks closed, but if it's linked to vampires there could be a night shift to cater for nocturnal customers. Looking closed prevents people who don't know better disturbing the business of immortals. We must be wary of the staff if they are connected to Celeste.
> 
> ...




"Uh.. yeah.  Sure," Beth says, and takes off dancing toward the building.


----------



## Graf (Mar 5, 2008)

The music in* Beth*'s ears is a driving techno beat. She slips in and out of the pools of light from the street lamps (or the working ones anyway, about half are broken) as she moves down the street.

[sblock=Archer]
Archer may have wanted to stop Beth, but as he begins to do so he suddenly hears a sound like a loud horn. A bright, onrushing light appears in to his left.

When he snaps his head in direction of the sound and the light there is nothing there. Just grass and the wind.
Some part of his mind tags this sensation as being similar to the one he experienced a few minutes ago.

He can't seem to make heads or tails of it though.

When he looks up Beth is already a ways ahead of them. Calling out to her on the quiet streets would draw a lot of attention.
(_Sorry! See this post for more_)
[/sblock]


*Archer *and *Cole *follow behind.

[sblock=the others]Diego does whatever Diego wants. Biggs'll stay in the car with the shotgun (unless Diego takes it and 'hides' it with _touch of shadow_.)[/sblock]

*Beth *slips down the alley, past a dumpster toward the shop. The alley widens before the shop. This far away from the rave staying tuned into the music takes a lot of concentration; *Beth *almost loses it when it shifts to a deeper pounding beat.

That's probably why she doesn't notice there's a guy hanging out in the alley.

She looks up to see a dark skinned exotic-looking guy in a velvet coat, black and white striped pants and spats watching her from a few feet away. A cat-in-the-hat hat is sitting on the ground next to a little stool he's perched on. He's looking at the dancing teen with a friendly expression.

"You looking to score? I'd say I got what you need but... you look like you're rolling pretty good already."

[sblock=Auspex]If Beth looses the music, she can hear regular natural sounding breathing.[/sblock]

*Archer *and *Cole *are about twenty feet behind *Beth*. They hear the man, but can't see him (he can't see them either).

[sblock=Alley environment]The alley is dark. The sign from the store is up high enough  to catch some ambient light, but on ground level seeing is difficult. Cole's eyes are starting to adjust but it's hard to make out more than rough shapes in the dark.
Archer and Beth, naturally, can see in the dark.

The alley itself is about 6m (~20 ft) long and 2m (6ft) wide, before opening up into a wider space in front of the shop.
The wider space is probably 4m x 4m (~12ft x ~12ft). 
The dumpster is mid way down the alley, against the wall. Its big enough to make it hard for more than one person to pass through that section of the alley.
The guy on the stool is sitting on the left side, with his back up against the wall (he isn't visible until you're on top of him, and couldn't see out of the alley).

The shop itself is fairly unremarkable looking. Gkao is stenciled over the glass window on the left and Spices on the right. Inside the windows lots of dried plant matter (spices presumably) hang.
The shopfront is covered with a chain-like roller over the front.

So far there is nothing to indicate there is anyone inside the shop, or that it's operating a secret night time shift (as Archer suggested).[sblock=Archer's "tactical" View]Le roll.
Assuming that "something is going on" (which Archer seems to be) the approach to the alley is quite "defensible". The tight alley is a natural choke-point. The dumpster looks natural but enhances that effect.
You could fill the wider area with people and take people as they came one by one down the alley in melee; or get people shooting out of the windows into the alley.
The removed location would decrease the number of false positives (i.e. people randomly wandering in).
Placing someone "out of sight" where the "guard" is would give you a tactical advantage (they could probably hear someone coming up the alley; it would be virtually impossible for a mortal to notice the "guard" until they were on top of them).

The dumpster, incidentally, works both ways, you -could- stick to it and fire down the alley at the guy (who would be pinned in his little nook) or into the shop.

Of course, the "guard" doesn't seem to actually be doing much guarding. So it could just be a shop at the end of an alley.[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc What do you do?]Beth
You're in front of the shop, in the "wider area" I was referring to above.
The guy is fairly close to you, but he's sitting down and doesn't look particularly threatening (unless his bizarre outfit disturbs her).
You can see in the dark, but even if the guy's been sitting here for a while (likely) he can't see you particularly well.

Archer
The streets outside the shop appeared deserted to you.
You've entered the alleyway, but not very far (you're still on the street side of the dumpster). Cole is standing next to you.
You can see Beth in front of you, but not who ever spoke to her.
You heard the man clearly though.
You can also hear rythmic natural sounding breathing in between his pauses for speech.

Cole
You've entered the alleyway, but not very far (you're still on the street side of the dumpster). Archer is standing next to you.
As mentioned above it's tricky to see here. Your still adjusting eyes can make out where Beth is, but that's about it.
You managed to hear the man speaking very clearly and understand that she's been propositioned in a friendly tone, like he's offering to sell her something.
(Though you haven't hear the term 'score' since you've awakened. You've deduced that he's probably offering drugs.)

[/sblock]


[sblock=OOC: Any other questions?]I've tried to cover everything, but let me know if I've missed something.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

Diego leans against the car, simply observing people passing by. He watches the occassional car and wonders where they are going so late at night. He catches himself wondering if they were a vampire, if everyone out at night was kin. He shook his head, he had been part of the night for his entire life and knew better. At least he thought he did, hell until a couple of days ago he "knew" vampires were fantasy............


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 5, 2008)

"For fck sake," Archer muttered to himself as Beth skipped ahead and he gathered his wits. Damn hallucinations.

There was an opportunity to discreetly discuss with Beth the problem of her sire, and she had shot it down. Well, she was unaware that was Archer's intention so he couldn't get overly angry. Archer would have to figure out another means of setting up an opportunity to speak without the risk of others overhearing. He gritted his teeth and chided himself for expecting professionalism out of a teenager. The street was clear when Archer crossed, he made doubly sure it was this time, and arrived behind the dumpster in time to hear the 'salesman' get to work.

For now he just waited, and listened. Too agitated to want to go to Beth's aid and too cautious to step foot in front of the store.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 5, 2008)

Beth greets the man with an intoxicated smile--most of it's an act, but she's genuinely ecstatic about being back in her element.  "Rollin' more than you know Dr. Suess!  But what're you doin' back here all alone?"  She steps a bit closer, and leans in, still careful to stay in the shadows.  "Don't you know about things that go _bump_ in the night?"

She steps back again with a seductive laugh, and continues past him with a sly look over her shoulder.


----------



## Graf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Beth *does her best to come of as altered.

I'm here 'cause this is my spot. The man leans back against the wall watching *Beth *as she approaches the shop. 

She doesn't have very much further to go. The shop appears dark, and closed. Staring through darkened windows with her enhanced senses
Beth can make out a cramped inner room, with small wooden cabinets built into the walls. There is a small door behind a counter, presumably to a back room.

You looking for a chance to go bump?  Bump around? Or just do a bump?

[sblock=Beth's hunch]
Beth has the impression that the guy doesn't think she's here for the shop at all. In his mind the only reason someone would walk down this alley, the only thing of any possible interest, would be him.

He doesn't, in other words, think there is anything particularly interesting about the shop, and is assuming that she's only in front of the shop because she's pretending not to be here to see him.

She also has the feeling that he was bored before she turned up, and is keen not to chase her off.
[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 6, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> *Beth *does her best to come of as altered.
> 
> I'm here 'cause this is my spot. The man leans back against the wall watching *Beth *as she approaches the shop.
> 
> ...




"Seems like a lonely spot," she says.  "Can't get too much business back here where nobody can see you... or maybe there's more traffic back here than there looks?" She nods towards the building and adds, "Lots of people need a little spice in their life, right?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Perhaps all three." Says Cole as he walks up behind Beth with a freindly smile and a polite nod of his head. "But first I was wondering if you can help me and my charming friend here. What can you tell us about this shop here?" 

OOC: Uses Dominate *


----------



## Graf (Mar 7, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Seems like a lonely spot," she says.  "Can't get too much business back here where nobody can see you... or maybe there's more traffic back here than there looks?"



He gestures around the dingy little alley "What, you don't think this is prime real estate?"



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> She nods towards the building and adds, "Lots of people need a little spice in their life, right?"



Oh yeah. Sure they do. I'm not complai.... 
The man stands up when he hears *Cole *coming.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "Perhaps all three." Says Cole as he walks up behind Beth up to the man with a friendly smile and a polite nod of his head.




The man faces Cole. He cocks his head to the sideways and glances back at Beth, "Who's yo..."



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "But first I was wondering if you can help me and my charming friend here. What can you tell us about this shop here?"




The mans face relaxes a bit. "Not much. They sell herbs and stuff. Why do you care?"

[sblock=Mez]You've accumulated 4 successes (vs his 1); you can probably get a bit more out of him before you have to roll again. Since you don't have forgetful mind he'll remember everything about you, this conversation, including any sorts of uncharacteristic behavior he might have.

By default without commands to the contrary, someone who's mezmerized generally acts normally. I.e. he doesn't turn into a zombie until you start giving instructions like "stay still, don't speak". So he'll move around a bit, talk, whatever. 
He won't be able to look away from you or act to prevent further mesmerization unless you do something dramatic (i.e. stab him or something).[/sblock]
[sblock=Where people are standing]Beth's in front of the shop.
The guy is at the end of the alley near the wider area; preventing Cole from coming into the area.
Cole is in front of him.
Archer's further back, behind the dumpster. (And probably visible unless Festy posts to say he's doing something else).[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 7, 2008)

Dr. Seuss said:
			
		

> "Not much. They sell herbs and stuff. Why do you care?"




"Cool," Beth smiles.  "I like herbs."  She approaches the doors and windows to get a better look at the inside, and to see if any of them can be opened easily.


----------



## Graf (Mar 7, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Cool," Beth smiles.  "I like herbs."  She approaches the doors and windows to get a better look at the inside, and to see if any of them can be opened easily.




Well... maybe we can work something out. I know a guy, got some premium bud. The man keeps his eyes on *Cole* as he speaks.

 [sblock=The shop]
The shop itself is brickwork and looks old.

As mentioned above there's a chain link roller on the front.
I'm having a devil of a time explaining what I mean but we used to have them in NY all the time. The bottom and top are is solid, but there's like chain grill on front. They roll up and down.
It's held on by a padlock.
To open the door you'd have to get through that.

The front door also has a lock on it. Presumably it's locked. It opens inward.

You could break the windows instead of opening the door. (But realistically if you're getting through the metal shutter I don't think you'll have a problem with the door. But I'm wrong frequently... so maybe there's something I'm missing.)

Other methods of entry aren't apparent.
If you can think of something then do bring it up; I may have forgotten something obvious.

There is presumably a second and third story to the building but there are no windows up there (Or there aren't now. There were at some point, but they've been bricked up, Beth's keen sight can make out the breaks).
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“The owner is an old friend of mine. I have been recently informed about some tragic news that must be shared.” Says Cole as he smoothly turns back behind him and motions for the others to bring up the stash they found in Arthur’s apartment. “However, we can stand to both profit from this situation. Tells me everything you know about this store and where I can find my friend and this… is yours.” Once Cole receives the drug stash he holds it up the light and then tosses it in the general direction of the drug dealer.


----------



## Graf (Mar 7, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “The owner is an old friend of mine. I have been recently informed about some tragic news that must be shared.” Says Cole as he smoothly turns back behind him and motions for the others to bring up the stash they found in Arthur’s apartment. “However, we can stand to both profit from this situation. Tells me everything you know about this store and where I can find my friend and this… is yours.” Once Cole receives the drug stash he holds it up the light and then tosses it in the general direction of the drug dealer.



 [sblock=The stuffs in the car]The car is out of sight, down the street and around the corner (per Archer's request that it be parked there)[/sblock]

No s___. He looks at *Cole *for a minute. Well you one up on me. I don't know the dude. I'm just here as a representative. I heard this place was all above board though. So either you probably got the wrong info.

That's what I know. The shops protected. And I'm here to show that there's protection. Or something. Total waste of time, who's gonna break into this place?

But if you got something you want to transact, maybe we can work something out.

[sblock=Assuming Cole leads him to the car]
Cause that makes sense, I guess. Nobody has a cell phone to call Diego or Biggs and tell them to bring the drugs around.[/sblock]

*Grass filled lot around the corner*
The man seems reluctant to leave the shop with people hanging around the front, but *Cole*'s way-with-words compells him to accompany them. The man's eyes go wide when *Cole *opens the back of the car and shows him the block of hash.
"Wow. Yeah. We can do business."

*Cole*, *Diego *and *Biggs *are nearby.

*In front of the shop*
*Beth *and *Archer *have remained behind in front of the shop.


----------



## Graf (Mar 7, 2008)

Archer has joined Beth outside of the shop.
[sblock=Archer]As you look at the shop you hear something. It's a heartbeat. From inside the shop; close but tricky to pin down. After a moment you can pick out breathings as well. The breathing is shallow, rapid and very quiet.

[sblock=OOC]Beth missed this roll earlier. I should probably have penalized it a bit more (and I probably will in the future) but your first die was a 10, so even at -5 you'd still have gotten a success.[/sblock]

No matter how you crane your head or look around you can't seem to see anyone in the shop. And you don't hear any other sounds of movement. Whoever's inside is staying completely still.
[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Mar 7, 2008)

In better light the "exotic-looking man" is obviously south-east Asian or a pacific islander decent. His English is completely localized.

 Small black geometric tattoos cover the back of his neck and wrists.

[sblock=Cole, Diego -- Do you spend blood to appear normal?]In the darkness of the alley it wasn't an issue but out here in the light your pale white skin and dead looking flesh will become apparent at some point.

Traditionally, Cole, the Scot insisted that you keep "the blush of life" active at all times when interacting with mortals (at least outside mortals you dealt with when you were trading, not the servants of course).
He was a formal old bastard.

Diego, this probably won't occur to you unless you think it would, or Cole's doing it. You're also leaning against the car, and not participating in the transaction.

You can chose to 
1. Activate it
2. Activate it if he gets close to you (for some reason)
3. Not activate it (i.e. even if you wind up interacting with the guy for some reason)[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"So what else can you tell us about this '_protection_'?" Says Cole as he watches the man's eyes widen at the sight of the stash. Out of habit, he energizes some of the blood in his body and in seconds, he looks completely human.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 7, 2008)

ooc: Diego won't spend any blood unless he is approached by someone (anyone) that he doesn't know. He's pretty content just watching what movement there is on the street.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 7, 2008)

"Strange guy," Beth says to Archer, dropping her act now that he's gone.  "Now that we're alone, I should tell you: I think Nice knows where Constance is.  Or at least where she was.  Something weird happened while we were waiting at the hospital, in that room.  I think that's where she made me."

[sblock=ooc]I'm not going to repeat it all here, but Beth will tell Archer everything she remembers (which should be everything, considering...) about Nice's 'conversation' with Constance, and anything else she heard or felt in that room.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Mar 8, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "So what else can you tell us about this '_protection_'?" Says Cole as he watches the man's eyes widen at the sight of the stash. Out of habit, he energizes some of the blood in his body and in seconds, he looks completely human.



 You know man... it's a racket. We get paid, nothing bad happens to your shop.

Listen, we gonna do this, I need to talk to some people. Give me a bit? The man reaches for his cell phone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2008)

Archer leaned against the wall next to the dumpster, looking vaguely irate about the casual disregard for his ideas. This gradually faded to a neutral expression during Beth's banter with the dealer. He raised an eyebrow when Cole chose to join the conversation, but remained silent. He honestly didn't care at this point.



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> The man seems reluctant to leave the shop with people hanging around the front, but Cole's way-with-words compells him to accompany them.




Archer leans in close to the dumpster, hugging its shadow. He didn't want the guy to notice a third person in the recent vicinity, way too suspicious, especially if he was hanging back behind the dumpster.

[sblock=ooc]Archer attempts to hide (spending willpower point).

Remind me never to make my own rolls and/or use willpower points. :\ [/sblock]



			
				Graf said:
			
		

> Archer has joined Beth outside of the shop.




As soon as Archer heard the heartbeat and breathing he regretted moving out in front of the shop. It was quick. He could imagine a couple of possibilities. The occupant was probably alert, experiencing a heightened level of affect, and trying to conceal their presence, something not normally required while out of sight and behind a layer of storefront glass, unless they were expecting someone to be able to detect them through it. The alternative could be that the person was dying, what with the shallow breathing, but that would probably be accompanied by a slowed heart rate rather than an accelerated one. His first suspicion was probably the correct one.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "Strange guy," Beth says to Archer, dropping her act now that he's gone. "Now that we're alone, I should tell you: I think Nice knows where Constance is. Or at least where she was. Something weird happened while we were waiting at the hospital, in that room. I think that's where she made me."




Made, she said. As though she was fabricated, or produced. A vampire created in a lab. An ambiguous statement. Amusing, interesting. Archer maintained his neutral expression and didn't reply, but nodded once to show that he was paying attention. It was intentional that he didn't warn Beth about the hidden store occupant.

While listening he meandered over to the storefront windows, looking at what was on display behind them. He was already out in the open, he might as well make the most of it. Extracting the wrapped roots from his pocket he compared them to what was on display inside. Or at least, he looked like he was. It was a thin veil of an excuse to look for whoever was hiding inside.


----------



## Graf (Mar 9, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> While listening he meandered over to the storefront windows, looking at what was on display behind them. He was already out in the open, he might as well make the most of it. Extracting the wrapped roots from his pocket he compared them to what was on display inside. Or at least, he looked like he was. It was a thin veil of an excuse to look for whoever was hiding inside.



 The fleshy pale root in *Archer*'s hand doesn't really resemble anything in the window (beyond the similarities inherent in being exotic dried roots that Archer hasn't encountered before).

Try though he might he can't make out anyone inside. 

[sblock=OOC]You're using up your bad luck now.
That way you'll have more good luck later!

Since you get back a Willpower point a night (plus those for for acting out virtues/vices) it makes more sense to spend a few,  etc. 
There have been a few points where I would totally have spent willpower points if I were players (obviously I have more information, so it's an unfair statement to make).

You got one success on your perception check, which let you know that someone was there. Without some sort of change in the situation you won't really be able to get more.
And as I mentioned in the post above, nobody is visible in the shop.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“That depends. First let’s not make this anymore complicated then it needs to be. Either give me the phone or turn it off.” Says Cole as he motions at the man’s phone. “And second, I do not believe you have told me everything just yet. Just whom asked for the store to be protected and from what and why? Is the protection for something not to get out or from something not getting in?”

OOC: Dominate ** on the command of the drug dealer giving Cole the cell phone, a simple negotiate/persuade skill check on him turning it off. I want Cole to give the appearance that drug dealer had an option.


----------



## Graf (Mar 9, 2008)

The dealer slowly turns off the phone. Relax man, you dealing with me. I understand you anxious but there's no trust and we can't deal.

That shop ain't got nothing to do with this right?
My gang, right, provides protection that shop owner. You know. I don't know why I'm sitting out there. Maybe the guy didn't pay recently, maybe he paid a lot, I don't know.
Nobody gives no rats a-- about no spice shop. It's just some religous thing, man. Personally I think it's crap but you know, people grow up their whole lives listening to crazy s--- and they don't change just because they get to america. You know.

Now, you look like you want to move this, I can help you get it done, but I need to make a call.

It's market forces man. You got the supply, I need to check demand, you know what I'm saying?

OOC Sorry, in a bit of a rush. We'll say that he doesn't think it's odd to turn off his cell phone as a gesture of trust. (PS you won't be getting it to give it to you without a direct command to that effect).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2008)

Archer pocketed the roots and stepped away from the window, but didn't turn his back on it.

"I thought there was more to Nice than meets the eye," Archer said to Beth, pleasantly surprised.

"So Beth, you feel a powerful attachment to your sire, do you not? I'm guessing that's why you were upset back in the lab. If you overheard my discussion with Raghunandan earlier this evening you'll understand that what you feel could be... artificial, but from what you tell me Constance actually seems to care about you anyway," Archer twitched as he was confronted with a mess of memories, then cleared his throat, "Therein lies the dilemma. People don't like killing people they care about."

Archer stepped closer to the window, if the store wasn't closed and empty he'd almost appear to be talking to someone inside.

"As much as Celeste treated me like sht, I'm afraid if I was presented an option which kept all involved parties ticking I wouldn't be able to refuse it, due to the blood bond," he stepped away from the window again and turned to Beth, "Whether or not your attachment to Contance is of the same nature, if we can engineer a scenario in which your sire remains alive, as do the rest of us, would you prefer that?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"I prefer an alternate form of currency. So I tell you what. Take it all!" Says Cole as he reaches into the car, pulls out the merchandise and throws it to the dealer. "And consider it a down payment for future services. For when we meet again, *and we will meet again,* I will have similiar requests with even greater rewards. However, if you cross me and the information is not what you say. You will wish it was someone else sitting out side this spice shop. Get my point." Says Cole as he quickly falshes the man one of his pointed teeth. 

"Now before you go, is there anything else you might be forgeting about the store."

OOC: RPing it as to make a contact.


----------



## Graf (Mar 17, 2008)

The dealer stares at *Cole *in stuptified amazement.

He looks around for a minute, and then back at *Cole*.

Then back at the massive brick of drugs.

Then back at *Cole*.

Sure man. Whatever you say. Future services. Cool. He keeps a wary eye on *Cole *while pulling the brick out of hash out of the truck.

The store's just a store man. We provide protection. Some folks from the old country take the s___ they got for religious purposes, like I said. 

You say it's something else.  Maybe to you it is. But it's just a store to me man. I'm supposed to sit out front, fly the flag and all that.

He looks funny at Cole when he shows a single, abnormally long fang. But doesn't seem particularly scared.

So you, ah, wanna deal again you just let me know. The man offers Cole a tattered card with a cellphone number. People call me *Spats*.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Excellent. Mr. Spats. The pleasure has been all mine. Until we meet again.” Says Cole as he nods his towards Spats. Then with another motions he dismisses the drug dealer and motions for Diego and the others to join him back at the shop.


----------



## Graf (Mar 19, 2008)

*Spats *grins and gives *Cole *a half bow. Then he's off down the street. He manages to get the cellphone on just as he disappears out of sight around the corner.

*Cole *and *Diego *move back toward the shop.
*Biggs *opts to stay with the wheels.

[sblock=Beth and Archer's conversation]It seems reasonable that you could each get one solid post in before Cole and Diego arrive back at the shop.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 19, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]To b perfectly honest, I don't think Beth has much to say at this point.  Her focus is going to be more on getting into the shop than anything else.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Mar 20, 2008)

*Out front of Gkao Spices Shop*

*Cole *and *Diego *round the corner of the alley. The alley is unlit and thus fairly dark, but they can see *Archer *and *Beth *standing further down, in front of the _Gkao Spices Shop_.

[sblock=OOC]Here's some stuff already posted.
[sblock=Alley environment]The alley is dark. The sign from the store is up high enough  to catch some ambient light, but on ground level seeing is difficult. Cole's eyes are starting to adjust but it's hard to make out more than rough shapes in the dark.
Archer and Beth, naturally, can see in the dark.

The alley itself is about 6m (~20 ft) long and 2m (6ft) wide, before opening up into a wider space in front of the shop.
The wider space is probably 4m x 4m (~12ft x ~12ft). 
The dumpster is mid way down the alley, against the wall. Its big enough to make it hard for more than one person to pass through that section of the alley.
The guy on the stool is sitting on the left side, with his back up against the wall (he isn't visible until you're on top of him, and couldn't see out of the alley).

The shop itself is fairly unremarkable looking. Gkao is stenciled over the glass window on the left and Spices on the right. Inside the windows lots of dried plant matter (spices presumably) hang.
The shopfront is covered with a chain-like roller over the front.

So far there is nothing to indicate there is anyone inside the shop, or that it's operating a secret night time shift (as Archer suggested).[/sblock]
Origiinal Post

 [sblock=The shop -- more detail]
The shop itself is brickwork and looks old.

As mentioned above there's a chain link roller on the front.
I'm having a devil of a time explaining what I mean but we used to have them in NY all the time. The bottom and top are is solid, but there's like chain grill on front. They roll up and down.
It's held on by a padlock.
To open the door you'd have to get through that.

The front door also has a lock on it. Presumably it's locked. It opens inward.

You could break the windows instead of opening the door. (But realistically if you're getting through the metal shutter I don't think you'll have a problem with the door. But I'm wrong frequently... so maybe there's something I'm missing.)

Other methods of entry aren't apparent.
If you can think of something then do bring it up; I may have forgotten something obvious.

There is presumably a second and third story to the building but there are no windows up there (Or there aren't now. There were at some point, but they've been bricked up, Beth's keen sight can make out the breaks).[/sblock]
From this post.

[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]If you get closer you'll be able to tell the security on the shop is weak. No alarm, standard locks. What little visibility there is to the main road is obscured by the dumpster.

Breaking in would be trivial for you.[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 20, 2008)

Diego smiles as he looks the place over. "Tell me again why we're here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Archer waited silently for an answer from Beth, but none was forthcoming. When the others turned the corner he whispered one last statement.

"Think it over."



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Diego smiles as he looks the place over. "Tell me again why we're here?"




"The dealer has departed? Delightful," he alliterates, "What we're doing then depends on how much time we have to work with."

Archer hands a small business card to Diego for Gkao Golden Spice, and while doing so listens for the shallow breathing and rapid heartbeat he had heard inside the shop a minute ago. He dulls his other senses in favour of strengthening his hearing for the task.

"Found that back in the apartment. Currently our best lead on my sire."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 21, 2008)

Diego looks at the card, "So we're going inside? Ever think of what we are gonna do if your sire is in there?" He looks at the store window, "I ain't sure this is a good idea here. Hell, looking for our sires is a bad idea." He pauses a moment then decides, "Screw it, can't live forever right? You want in this sh@#hole?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Yes please Mr. Diego. However if confronted we do not have to immediately respond with rash actions do we? Lets try to keep that in mind." Says Cole as he patiently waits for the skill thief to do what he does best. Meanwhile he turns to Archer and asks, "You pick up anything in there?"


----------



## Graf (Mar 23, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]You can still hear the heartbeat and quiet rythmic breathing. Whoever it is is either staying very very still or something.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 23, 2008)

Diego begins to work on the lock, taking his time to be sure not to miss any kind of alarms.







Lockpicking attempt for Diego (1d10=1, 1d10=1, 1d10=6, 1d10=8, 1d10=7, 1d10=4, 1d10=8, 1d10=8, 1d10=3) 


Only got 3 that were an 8 or above lol. The last 1d10 is for the speciality of lockpicking, lemme know if I shouldn't of added it.


----------



## Graf (Mar 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC -- Lockpicking]You most certainly would use the lock picking specialty. We'll assume that you've got a pretty basic set of tools, if you get a nicer set you'd probably get a larger bonus.

There are no alarms.[/sblock]

Diego squats down in front of the pad lock four seconds later, it pops off.
The thief casually snags the hook of the padlock with his finger, catching it in mid-air before it hits the ground.

The metal shutter slides up, in the quiet alley it makes quite a bit of noise.

The second door is openunlocked a moment later.
[sblock=Diego -- Larceny]Given that you could probably have gotten this thing open with a flathead screwdriver this took an embarrisingly long period of time. That's only speaking as a professional thief though. The others have no idea.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 24, 2008)

Diego shrugs as the lock pops off, "Sorry bout that takin so long. Anyway, welcome to the spice shop."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Sorry bout that takin so long. Anyway, welcome to the spice shop."




"Didn't seem like long-" Archer cuts short, and raises a hand to suggest the others stop making noise, "I hear breathing, and a heartbeat. Shallow and quick. There's someone hiding inside... hmm, or it's an animal."

Archer almost kicked himself when he realised it. Shallow breathing? Rapid heartbeat? After his little song and dance, if it turned out to be a sleeping animal he was trying to subtly communicate a message to he would laugh.

"Take caution."


----------



## Graf (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]So... anyone going to go inside?[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 26, 2008)

Diego opens the door quietly and whispers, "Who wants to go in?"


----------



## Graf (Mar 26, 2008)

After *Archer*'s warning and all the other things you've seen in the last few days none of you are truly surprised when a half-naked dark-skinned man swings down with a knife in his and slashes *Diego *in the head and throat.

The man is upside down, so only his naked torso is visible. He's got shards of what look like white bone embedded at all over his chest. He's starting to pull his body back up out of sight.

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Le Roll
18 Primitive Slasher (already went)
17 Cole
14 Archer
11 Diego
11 Beth
[/sblock]

*Diego *has a knife stuck through his throat.
[sblock=Diego]You've taken four lethal wounds. That will take you four blood points and four rounds to heal (one level per one point per round). You don't have to heal it.

The knife in your throat is quite uncomfortable. It's like the time you got a big splinter stuck under your thumb when you were a kid but bigger and more irritating.
It's not -quite- annoying enough to be distracting. But if you get hurt again without healing you'll start to take penalties to your die pools.[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer]For the avoidance of doubt this is, the "quiet person" who was in the shop but close to you. Apparently he was clinging to the ceiling above the door.[/sblock]

[sblock=General OOC]Everyone is free to act normally, the man is trying to get back out of sight but is still visible. Anyone can attack him should they feel so inclined. 
(but it seems a bit unlikely that all five of you could, say grapple him; so I may start assessing penalties if it seems like someone's action would put them in the way of someone else)

Since no one has any weapons out you'll have to draw them if you wish to attack with weapons. Since no-one (here*) has Quick Draw that means that that will be your action.
Biggs has quick draw but is watching the car.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 26, 2008)

"What the..." Beth takes a step back as the amazon-like man impales Diego.  As she backs up she focuses through the door to the center of the room, taking note of the layout of the room, and if there's anything laying around that can be used.

[sblock=OOC]Cranking up the Auspex, heightening sight.  Is there anything she can use to whack the guy?  

Is this the same guy that messed with her at the mall?  Seems logical that she'd recognize him if it were, and react accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 26, 2008)

"Sonofa........" Diego gurgles. He rips the knife from his throat and concentrates on closing the hole.



[sblock=action]

If others post before I get to again (I work pretty much until tomorrow evening) Go ahead and try M.C. on the sucker. Doubt it works, but ya never know. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Mar 27, 2008)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> "What the..." Beth takes a step back as the amazon-like man impales Diego.  As she backs up she focuses through the door to the center of the room, taking note of the layout of the room, and if there's anything laying around that can be used.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Cranking up the Auspex, heightening sight.  Is there anything she can use to whack the guy?
> 
> Is this the same guy that messed with her at the mall?  Seems logical that she'd recognize him if it were, and react accordingly.[/sblock]



 [sblock=Beth -- The Guy]The man at the mall was a young white male, sorta modern primitive looking with short black hair.

This guy is a dark skinned SE Asian. Though the others haven't picked out these details (it's dark, things are happening quickly). He looks old and skinny, his snarling distended face is wrinkled. He has only one or two teeth (filed to points).

Beth's hyper-attuned brain makes a quick involuntary mental map of his piercings. (You've, unfortunately, seen both of the men with very little clothing). You think there are a lot of similarities in where and how their pierced.
You'd need to be in a more relaxed situation, or spend more time to try to figure out more (if there is anything to figure out).[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth - The room]It's effectively almost completely dark inside the room; what little light comes from the dark alley doesn't make much of a difference. Not that that affects you.

There isn't much visible inside the room. The ceiling is higher than it would normally be. The walls covered floor to ceiling with small wooden drawers. It looks to be relatively small, longer than it is wide. 
There is a thin table running through the middle of the room, with cutting boards and a few knives resting on it.
There is a small ladder/stool on wheels (probably for reaching the higher drawers).
Things generally look clean and picked up.

At the back is a counter, part of which can be raised to get behind it. On it it looks like there is a cash register, a scale and another knife and cutting board.

So for weapons, you've really got the knives in the room, unless you want to grab a cutting board instead (I don't recommend it, but it would hurt to be hit by one in the noggin). Out in the alley there is a stool as well that Spats was sitting on (again, not recommended, but you could pick it up and hit someone with it).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Diego]As MC doesn't take any blood you can heal, pull out the knife and use MC. [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

In his line of work one often frequently encounters what he often called 'hositile negotiations'. After a while one gets use to it. At that point nothing really surprises you and you can react calmly and according. Such as Cole. He emmites a cool and collective arua as the choas around him unfolds and with steady hand, he moves back towards the door and looks for a light switch.


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 27, 2008)

Upon seeing the knife Beth reacts almost instinctively, darting into the darkened room and snatching up the closest one.

ooc: Beth will activate Celerity*, then make her move--which should be damn quick, at least to the human.


----------



## Graf (Mar 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for your responses. Just waiting on Archer now.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]

Diego failed his freakin M.C. roll lol. I may not use it again with such a crappy dice pool.

M.C. on stabby guy (3d10=18) [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2008)

Being unarmed Archer steps out of the way and allows by those with a plan of action.

"I'm not much use without a gun in hand," he shrugs apologetically and looks into the store for a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Graf (Mar 28, 2008)

[sblock=Doesn't somebody have the holdout?]Thought Archer had the hold out, from when Cole gave it to him.
Anyway, somebody ought to.

Not that I mean you should have it for this scene, or use it, or anything, but somebody should have it. It seems improbable that the group left it somewhere, no?

The vital importance of the acquisition of weapons had been a thrust of the groups activities tonight, to my recollection anyway.

Biggs has the shotgun in the car, of course.
[/sblock]

*Cole*, standing near the doorway, and slips his hand out and flips on the lightswitch.

The sudden light is dazzling to everyone. Both *Archer *and *Beth *react quickly enough to turn down their _Auspex _before they're incapacitated.

*Beth *vaguely hears *Archer *say something as she vaults through the doorway and onto the table, snatching the knife in one fluid motion She's balanced on top of the small table, a thick carving knife in hand as the Primitive Slasher scuttles _along the ceiling_ trying to get past her and deeper into the shop.

[sblock=OOC]He's not past you yet. He's fast, but he's climbing along a ceiling, and he's just mortal (or at least he's doesn't have _celerity_).

From the floor, without being on the table, he'd be tricky to reach without jumping. Being on the table this won't be an issue for Beth.[/sblock]

*Diego *wrenches the knife out of his throat. 
There's something green and vile looking on the blade. The handle is made of bone.

The thief tries to reach down and pull out his beast and push it through his eyes, but it won't cooperate. Instead of pushing through his eyes he feels his fangs extending. He could swear he heard a snarling voice, demanding the creatures blood. 
[sblock=MC dice pool]-With- the caviate that it's lower than it has to be 3 dice gives you a 65% chance of getting a success (without considering 10-again).

It's not terrible. If I were a player in your situation I might very well have considered using it as well.

You'll have a chance to spend some xp soon though. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Fire extinguisher]Despite being made almost entirely of wood the shop doesn't seem to have an extinguisher any place Archer can see.[/sblock]

[sblock=Next Round]Please declare actions. Remember that you have lots of willpower points available.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Mar 28, 2008)

Beth sidesteps on the table as necessary to ensure that she's in the guy's path as he tries to pass her.  She maintains eye-contact with him if she can, trying to stare him down, and will attack with the knife when the opportunity presents itself.

ooc: keeping celerity active, and spending a willpower point on the attack if it happens.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 28, 2008)

Diego shrugs when he realizes he can't pull the beast out this time, and reverts back to his prison days. He moves barely into the room, and throws the same knife that stabbed him back at the man. 

[sblock=action]
Thrown knife attack (1d10=10, 1d10=9, 1d10=10, 1d10=1, 1d10=9, 1d10=1) 
4 success, 2-10's 

[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Not too sure if this is possible but can he use Dominate * to command the creatures attention and then use Dominate ** make him stop? If so then that is what he will do. If not then he will attempt to move to the back of the room to prevent the assailant from escaping. 

OOC: I Believe Cole gave the pistol to Arcs, if not then we can presume that he still has it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Archer gave the holdout to Cole here, when he didn't expect to be fighting his way into the store himself.[/sblock]

With their assailant scuttling towards the back of the room Archer moves into the store and looks for a fire extinguisher behind the counter.

"This is far from ideal. Far from ideal," he mutters.


----------



## Graf (Apr 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC ]
Sorry for the slowness
Looks like my company is being "integrated" with another one. Hopefully the impact on my posting in the future will be minimal.

Re: Holdout
Got it. Thanks for the link. I'd forgotten.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dominate]
Blood, I think we've mentioned this before but Dominate * *does not* get someone's attention. I realize it seems like it should, because Dominate requires you to get someone to look at you, but the discipline itself just doesn't provide that function. 

Dominate * allows one-word commands. So you can tell someone to "freeze" or "stop!" and provided the necessary requirements are fulfilled (eye contact, they understand the language you're speaking, action isn't certain suicide, your roll beats their roll, etc) they'll follow that one command

Dominate ** Lets you give complex commands. Effectively it grants you access to a (rudimentary and uncertain) programming language for people. Generally Dominate * can be used to get someone to freeze long enough for you to start the process of using _Mesmerism_; but it doesn't let you get people's attention.

Dominate ** basically isn't a combat power. I'm not saying I'd never let you use it. But  to work well your instructions need to be thorough and your target needs to have time to absorb them. At the very least a simple set of combat related commands would probably take 3-5 turns to implant.

In this context, I've decided that Cole is going to "enter the room and try to get eye contact with the Slasher so he can use dominate to stop it from fighting". After he realizes he can't get it's attention, he'll pull out the holdout and use it to get it's attention (in Cole's experience people look at the man with the gun).
[/sblock]

The *Slasher *skitters forward along the ceiling. It's above the bare bulbs that are providing illumination. The harsh light throws distended shadows along the walls. It tries to slip past *Beth*, first feinting to her right then to her left.
The neonate's just too fast though, which ever direction the old man moves *Beth *is there, meat cleaver in hand.

*Archer *and *Cole *simultaneously push past *Diego *into the room.
The thief hefts the knife he's just pulled from his throat, the balance is all wrong, it's going to be a tough throw. He reflexively pushes more blood into his wound, healing it further.

The *Slasher *jumps forward pulling another knife from somewhere and leaps forward. Her warding arms and deft speed have prevented the worse, but *Beth*'s left with long gashes on both arms. 


*Cole *moves forward, trying to get the Slashers' eye, but it's totally focused on Beth.
*Archer *half crawls half scrambles under the fray toward the counter.
*Beth* snarls and smacks the old man in the head with the meat cleaver.

In stopping to stab at *Beth *the *Slasher *has stopped moving, dangling by one arm. Blood from the long gash Beth's strike opened on it's head drips into it's eyes. *Diego *takes his throw. 

[sblock=Diego Knife throwing]If you'd rolled that for MC the guy would have been out the door.
For World of Darkness Knife Throwing is Athletics plus Dex so you have five dice not six. The knife isn't balanced for throwing (at all) so that's -2. 
Following the rules for Modifying Die Rolls (see post in OOC) thread you have a 10,9,10. 
Since you have two 10s you reroll those. (The hits.open mechanic will do this automatically for you.)
Unfortunately you got no extra successes[/sblock]
The knife wobbles unevenly through the air, but fortune smiles on the thief and the blade slides deep into the old man's arm pit. It looses it's grip on the ceiling crashing onto the small table in front of *Beth*.

*Cole *realizes the man is reacting to threats. He's going to need to do a bit more to get it's attention. He whips out the hold out and pokes it at the Slasher's face. Finally it looks at him. He tries to exert his will _command_ing the primitive to "stop". But the stubborn old man resists him.

Leaps part way up onto his hands and feet, prone on the table he makes quick slashing motions at Cole's face, Beth's feet, forcing the coterie back and buying himself some space. 

*Archer *glances around behind the counter. But he's badly distracted by the fight and doesn't see a fire extinguisher or notice anything else of interest.

Then, the slasher spastic rapid moments suddenly slow. Previously sure movements turn awkward. With a crash he tumbles from the table top to the floor, limp.

[sblock=Combat is over]You can check out the condition tracker for your character's status. 
Briefly: 
Beth and Diego both have 8 blood (he from healing, she from celerity) and two wounds. 
Beth and Cole have also spent a willpower point.
[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2008)

"Hmph," from behind the counter Archer looked at the old man as though he was a troublemaking customer.

Without the fight distracting him Archer searched again for a fire extinguisher. And rope.

"Guess he must have been clinging to the ceiling for quite a while if he's exhausted, or his drugs have given out, already. I'd recommend we tie him up before getting down to business." 

Archer looked concerned as his gaze passed over the old man's crumpled form, but it wasn't the old man he was worried about. Things were moving too fast for his liking, but on the other hand, if they hadn't hit the store that night the old man would have given word to relevant parties and destroyed potential leads.

After his spiel about subtlety he presently felt about as subtle as half 'a brick in a sock. Hypocrisy didn't sit well with him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 1, 2008)

Diego stand there rubbing his wound, they seemed strange with no blood coming from them. "And that is why I didn't want to open the door." he says quietly.


----------



## Graf (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]Archer doesn't find a fire extinguisher anywhere behind the counter or anywhere in the room. While he's not up on local fire codes that is almost certainly a violation of some regulation.

Archer does find a big machete though. It's crude, with a wooden handle. Poking around produces a battered old calculator, an abacus, some paper, a few notebooks (tallies of things with columns for numbers, looks like inventory). 

There are also some bits of a hemp-like rope lying around in one of the cabinets behind the counter, probably for bundling herbs.[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth -- Piercings]Now that you have some time to look at it there are some distinct simliarites between this Slasher and the white modern primitive looking guy who kidnapped you.
Several large piercings are virtually identical including a piece of curved black rock through the septum, a large bone through the flesh below the neck and the skin of the stomach.
The old man has a lot more, small pieces of bone embedded on his right pectoral, and virtually nothing on his left. 
Your kidnapper Beth was more "balanced" with bones of various sizes and shapes sorts on both left and right sides of his chest.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cole]Cole's been to Africa, and around the world. He's met a lot of different sorts of people in his day. He hasn't met a lot of S. E. Asians, especially short mean looking ones with peircings.
But he has seen a few in the City before, traveling around with Giselle. He hasn't paid them much attention really, they just noting the basic details. Up till now they hadn't done more than add to her "exotic ambiance". 

It could just be a coincidence of course.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 2, 2008)

Beth bends over and looks curiously at the primitive bastard.  After a moment she reaches down and jerks the black rock free from his nose, and not the easy way.


----------



## Graf (Apr 4, 2008)

The piece of polished basalt comes out with a rough tug, splattering a bit of blood onto *Beth*'s fingers.

It's smooth and polished; irregularly shaped, large for a piercing but small enough to fit completely into her palm.

There is a small hacking sound as the old man stops breathing. There's a bit of bloody foam at the corners of his mouth, and some more where the crude knife protrudes from his armpit.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 4, 2008)

Beth absently licks the blood off her fingers as she inspects the rock, and then looksk curiously to the others.  "So I'm guessing someone's going to be a little pissed off about this?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 4, 2008)

Diego shrugs, he didn't really care. "Bastard shouldn't of stabbed me in the throat." he rasped.



[sblock=ooc] Graf, your right about the knife throwing thing, but my Dex is 4 and athletics is 2, so I should have 6 dice. Doesn't really matter, just figured I would say something in case the RG thread is wrong on my scores. [/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Apr 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC -- Only]Thanks for pointing that out. Sorry if I made a mistake, I'll check later today to see how I got that wrong.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“We will deal with them when the time comes.” Answers Cole as he scans the room before looking back at the defeated Ghoul. A disappointed look scrolls across his face as the ghoul quickly spasisms and then dies. “Damn. It would have been informative if he had enlighten our current standing before passing. Any of you recognize these markings? They remind me of some of Giselle’s henchmen, but that could be just coincidence.” He asks as he inspects the corpse further. “If he will not volunteer the information we seek, then perhaps his corpse and this shop will. Mr. Archer, Mr. Diego, would you mind searching the shop’s back room? Ms. Beth and I will search out here.”


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 6, 2008)

Diego nods. He walks quietly to the backroom, drawing his knife as he goes. He holds so that the blade is concealed by his forearm.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 7, 2008)

"I recognize them," Beth answers Cole.  "The guy who kidnapped me--the one Biggs fought--he had piercings like that, only more of them, like he was a higher rank or something."


----------



## Graf (Apr 7, 2008)

What looks like it would be a door to a back room in fact leads to a crude stairway. *Diego *walks through into the dark space and heads up the stairs.

[sblock=Diego]Even in the darkness you can tell that you don't like the seventh, eighth and ninth stairs. Too high, for starters. Pulling on them shows they aren't even attached, the come off in his hands. The boards themselves have been shaved on the underside, any serious weight on them and a body'd fall through. 
Not far though, they'd be stuck halfway in and halfway out of the stair. 
There's space underneath; tight, but enough room for a man. Diego pokes around for a minute and comes up with a bunch of individually wrapped hard candies and an unpleasant feeling blade.

From the underside of the stairs (i.e. squatting down in this little pit under the trapped stairs) Diego can tell the staircase is more of a scaffolding. He could slip out of the space under the stairway to the right. Technically there should be a wall between this building and the next, but it' looks like it's been cut through.

Listening to echoes, the wind and generally trying to get a feel for the environment Diego has the sense of being in some kind of giant warren. [/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Archer refrained from touching things. The old man had died, a mixed blessing, and he didn't want to leave too much evidence of his identity or his colleagues' if cops became involved. He looked about the ceiling for a security camera, but didn't expect to see any if the owners wouldn't even invest in a fire extinguisher. Following that his priority was finding a powerful cleaning product (preferably bleach), gloves and a rag.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “If he will not volunteer the information we seek, then perhaps his corpse and this shop will. Mr. Archer, Mr. Diego, would you mind searching the shop’s back room? Ms. Beth and I will search out here.”




"Can do, but we've got a body on our hands now so mind what you touch," Archer pointed out the knife embedded in the old man, "We need to clean up that in particular. Assuming Diego has a record, we don't want cops pulling prints off that knife. Then again, the store's owners may dislike the involvement of law as much as we would. Better to be safe in any case."



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "They remind me of some of Giselle’s henchmen, but that could be just coincidence.”






			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> "I recognize them," Beth answers Cole. "The guy who kidnapped me--the one Biggs fought--he had piercings like that, only more of them, like he was a higher rank or something."




"The plot grows thicker," Archer remarked as he rounded the store counter and started up the stairs Diego had gone up moments before.

In one night a number of potential connections had appeared. Archer was curious about where this was all going. The store visit seemed to hold more potential than he had estimated. Whatever information was held there could possibly benefit more than just the pursuit of Celeste. 

Also, in hindsight, he thought it more likely they would keep cleaning equipment somewhere in the back. He decided to keep an eye out for as much, just in case.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Possibly. None the less. Lets see what we can find, shall we. ” Replies Cole as he searches the corpse and then moves onto the room.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock]

Diego will take the blade, especially if it looks and feels good. He doesn't take the candy though figuring he will let the others "discover" it. [/sblock]

Diego heads back into the main room. "Stairs are fake, sorta looks like they were meant to hold a person in place long enough for someone to come and get em." He pauses for a moment, as if considering the stairwell for the first time. "This place is way more than we thought it was. I'm for getting some Sucker or even Nice to check it out. Seems more of a ........ hive or a ......... oh what in the hell is that word.......... warren or something. It's tense."

He looks around the room and spots the man that had stabbed him. He walks over and pulls the knife out, wiping his fingerprints off the handle. He drops the knife and begins to walk outside.


----------



## Graf (Apr 8, 2008)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Archer refrained from touching things. The old man had died, a mixed blessing, and he didn't want to leave too much evidence of his identity or his colleagues' if cops became involved. He looked about the ceiling for a security camera, but didn't expect to see any if the owners wouldn't even invest in a fire extinguisher. Following that his priority was finding a powerful cleaning product (preferably bleach), gloves and a rag.



*Archer *turns up his _auspex _ looking up at the ceiling above his head he sees a cunningly concealed trap door, a mass of tell-tale gouges around it suggest that it's used frequently as an egress.
At the far end of the ceiling, above the door leading out the alley, is a small wooden shelf, the *Slasher *was probably sitting on it (or crouching there isn't enough space to really sit even for a hunched old man).
There is nothing that looks remotely like it could be a security camera.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Possibly. None the less. Lets see what we can find, shall we. ” Replies Cole as he searches the corpse and then moves onto the room.



Searching the corpse is a quick affair. The old man is wearing a crude pair of jeans, the pants cut off to form makeshift shorts. 
Two sheaths and several leather pouches and are attached by leather cords to his body. The sheaths are empty now, he obviously kept the two blade he was using in them.
There are also some unpleasant smelling substances in containers in the pouches, one in some sort of hollowed out horn or tooth and the other in what looks like a discarded woman's  lip gloss container. 
Other than that he has a few hard candies and a couple of dollars in his pockets.
Physically the old man has the body of someone whose had a hard life, his hands are a mass of calluses, he's heavily scarred, his back is bent, most of his teeth are missing (those that remain seem to be filed to points). 
His fingernails seem to be abnormally long and very hard and his hands and arms are extremely developed.



			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "The plot grows thicker," Archer remarked as he rounded the store counter and started up the stairs Diego had gone up moments before.




*Archer *bumps into *Diego *as he comes back down the stairs. 
[sblock=Diego]The blade is an unplesant looking item: a small scythe with two blades. It can be held in one hand or two. It looks like it's half way between a farming implement and a surgical device.
It would be OK in a fight, the cutting edges are on the inner side of the blades. You could do a lot of really nasty damage to somebody if you could gore them with it.
It's too big for a pocket, so you've either _touched of shadow_ it, or it's pretty visible.[/sblock]



			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> [sblock]
> Diego heads back into the main room. "Stairs are fake, sorta looks like they were meant to hold a person in place long enough for someone to come and get em." He pauses for a moment, as if considering the stairwell for the first time. "This place is way more than we thought it was. I'm for getting some Sucker or even Nice to check it out. Seems more of a ........ hive or a ......... oh what in the hell is that word.......... warren or something. It's tense."
> 
> He looks around the room and spots the man that had stabbed him. He walks over and pulls the knife out, wiping his fingerprints off the handle. He drops the knife and begins to walk outside.




*Diego *pulls the knife from the body, which gives a twitch and lets out a small stream of blood. He gets his hankerchief a bit dirty wiping off the knife blade, it falls to the ground with a clunk in the rapidly spreading pool of blood.


----------



## Graf (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=Archer]You can see into the stairway behind Diego, your seeing-in-the-dark and heightened senses confirm what he says.

I.e. the stuff from this post[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Do any of you know what to make of these. I am afraid that my past dealings leave me at somewhat of a lose when it comes alchemy." Ask Cole as he present the strange looking viles. 

"A false stairway with a false stair and a very real knife. We also have a trap door that leads to a second floor. Plus a building that is more of a warren than a real building. Sounds to me like further investigation is called for. Mr. Archer, is it safe to presume that we are alone or should we expect more company?" Asks Cole as he takes a better look at the the trap door in hopes of finding a way to opening it.


----------



## Graf (Apr 9, 2008)

Getting something long and prodding at the ceiling (or standing on top of the counter top next to the cash register) allows *Cole *to push the trap door up. It slides up silently on wooden hinges.
The shaft goes straight up into darkness.

It's a tight fit but wide enough for a single person to crawl up at a time.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 9, 2008)

Diego shakes his head, "Be d@mned if I am going first." He looks at the mini scyth in his hands, weighing the balance of it. Then decides to keep it and tucks it away safely.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Graf said:
			
		

> Archer turns up his auspex  looking up at the ceiling above his head he sees a cunningly concealed trap door, a mass of tell-tale gouges around it suggest that it's used frequently as an egress.
> At the far end of the ceiling, above the door leading out the alley, is a small wooden shelf, the Slasher was probably sitting on it (or crouching there isn't enough space to really sit even for a hunched old man).
> There is nothing that looks remotely like it could be a security camera.




Archer drew a handkerchief, clearing his throat as he dabbed at the corners of his mouth. He pointed out what he noticed to the others.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "A false stairway with a false stair and a very real knife. We also have a trap door that leads to a second floor. Plus a building that is more of a warren than a real building. Sounds to me like further investigation is called for. Mr. Archer, is it safe to presume that we are alone or should we expect more company?" Asks Cole as he takes a better look at the the trap door in hopes of finding a way to opening it.




Archer climbed atop the store counter, signaled for quiet from the others and listened carefully next to the trap door.

"Second opinion, Beth?" he asked, wanting to be doubly sure of his result.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 9, 2008)

Beth hops up on the counter next to Archer and tries to concentrate on the space above.  Finally she shrugs, and takes a small step back as she looks up into the blackness.  "One way to find out," she says.  "I'm smaller than the rest of you.  Faster, too."


----------



## Graf (Apr 10, 2008)

[sblock=Auspex]The shaft is pitch black, but neither of you are bothered by that. 
It looks like it runs up from the ceiling for more than 20 feet before opening up into a room.
You both focus, trying to see or hear anything, but a shared glance and a shrug confirms what you both expected: except for a quiet wind howling there is nothing to apprehend. [sblock=OOC is that english]Apprehend? Sense? Whatever you don't "see" anything with all your senses.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Beth *gathers the evening dress, tying it off around her thighs to get most of it out of her way. She jumps up, getting a grip on the lip at the edge of the shaft and with some awkward swinging back and forth manages to wriggle  up into the shaft and out of sight.

[sblock=Archer and Beth]Archer watches as Beth slowly moves up the shaft. You see her haul herself up and disappear from sight at the top. She's maybe 20-30 feet up, probably on the third story of the building.[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth]Conveniently there are regular hand holds carved into the walls of the shaft, it'd be a pain to feel for them in the darkness, but its not particularly troublesome for you.
Your evening dress catches on an outcropping and a few stitches pop. You move carefully though and manage to avoid anything more serious.

As you pull yourself up you notice that there seems to be a trap at the top of the shaft.  Several flexible piece of metal studded with long pieces of broken glass are bolted around the lip of the shaft and hang limply. Someone could tie them off and then trigger them (somehow...) to come swinging down on anyone coming up the shaft. 
Right now the whole thing just looks like a piece of modern art gone wrong.

The room at the top of the shaft is decrepit and homey (in a creepy sort of way). A pot of something burbles slowly on a hot plate surrounded by cooking implements (mortar and pestle, cutting board, etc); several mounds of blankets and clothing (probably salvaged from the garbage) lie around the space; a calendar, apparently produced by a beer company and featuring scantily clad women, has a prominent place on one wall; discarded coca-cola cans, candy wrappers and so forth attest to the lack of neatness of the inhabitants.  
A hole carved in the roof allows in some moonlight. 

There are several trap doors, similar to the one that you came from, and all featuring crude traps (though all are unset) and one obvious point of exit: an open doorway. 

Looking through the open doorway you can see what appears to be a smaller room dominated by a single stone slab. On top of the slab is some sort of small (1ft tall) crude statue.

Beth does -not- hear or notice anything from downstairs yet.
[/sblock]

*Down in the shop*
The shop is well lit inside. The three men wait quietly.

[sblock=Archer and Diego]Diego, standing near the door hears something: a loud scraping sound from back down the ally. Looking back he sees two figures moving down the ally together. The larger one is supporting the smaller one. The sound came from a long machete like blade the larger on is carrying.
They're next to the dumpster now, continuing down the alley toward the shop.[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer]Your heightened senses allow you to pick out a bit more through the window, you can see dark skin, what look like trench coats and smell fresh blood. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 10, 2008)

Diego grabs his new knife and "hides" it. "Time to find some information, eh?" he whispers. Diego slowly moves towards the new people.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2008)

"They don't seem much obliged for conversation," Archer whispered, "And either the big one's injured, or exhausted from butchery 'cos I'm smelling blood. Can we lock them out with that security door?"


----------



## Graf (Apr 11, 2008)

Diego focuses for a minute and trusty knife disappears from view. Even Archer can't see it.

[sblock=Diego -- the Lights are on]Unless they're blind they'll have seen the lights from the shop.
And iwth the lights on in the shop trying to get closer to them will be virtually impossible (read: you'll be blacklit when you pass through the doorway). You -can- try, but you'll have stiff penalties.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC -- The roller gate] Pulling the gate closed is possible, however they are pretty close; obviousness of the activity (it's noisy, the shop's lights are on, etc) and how close they are it's completely impossible for them not to notice and have a chance to react. 
And you'd have to go open the front door (at the very least, to get it down. And, of course, it doesn't lock by itself. 
Padlocking it closed would mean that someone would be outside, on the padlock side.

And, of course, you'd be locked inside.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 11, 2008)

Diego shrugs as he drops down, concealing his shadow from being splayed all over the window. "Let's just let em hang themselves."


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 11, 2008)

"Curiouser and curiouser," Beth whispers to herself, feeling a bit like she's just entered a rabbit hole.  Cautiously, she enters through the doorway and approaches the stone slab.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2008)

Archer's idea fell down with a little analysis, but there was another yet.

"Kill the lights?" he suggested.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Quickly and with the calm composure of well seasoned military commander, Cole makes decisive and silent gestures for Diego to hide in the ambusher spot above the door way and for Archer to climb up into the hidden shaft with the trap door closed behind him. Just as quickly and as quietly as possible he moves to hid himself within the small cavity underneath the false stairs. 

Quietly he whispers to everyone as the move into position, “Do not move unless you absolutely have too…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 13, 2008)

Climb into the shaft? Easier said than done. With a shrug Archer quickly ascended the counter and made an attempt to climb up into the shaft.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 13, 2008)

Diego nods and quietly moves into position.


----------



## Graf (Apr 14, 2008)

*Upstairs*
[sblock=Beth]*Beth *moves into the next room. Things are tidier here. There is a small well-tended sleeping mound in one corner (it has some pillows). 
A dozen long pieces of some sort of leather are stretched and drying on a makeshift drying rack.

The altar dominates the room. On closer inspection it looks like it's made of thin stacked stone slabs (maybe pulled off of old sidewalks?).
The idol itself is stone, maybe a food high. Mostly it looks like a lump of black stone but, looking closely at it, Beth thinks it bears resemblance to an extremely pregnant female form; half-reclining half-squatting. It could be some sort of fertility figure.
The figures' prominent genitalia have pointy protrusions. Inept carving? Piercings? Teeth? It's impossible to say.[/sblock]

*Down in the Shop*

*Cole *slips through the door, pulling the door behind him. It's inky black in the stairwell. 

*Archer *looks up at the vertical shaft. All he's got to do is reach up and pull himself up into the shaft. It's probably three feet above his head. He saw *Beth *do it; in an evening gown at that. 
*Archer *reaches up and tries to haul himself up the shaft. He only manages to get his feet off the counter.
He looks over at the door, the approaching men are just outside the shop. One of them, he realizes, is a very large heavily pierced SE Asian. He's half supporting half carrying a smaller the smaller figure in one arm; in the other he's openly carrying a machete the size of a broadsword.

*Archer *decides that he would very much like to be out of sight when the two men come into the shop. _aren't vampires supposed to be supernaturally strong?_ he thinks to himself.
*Archer *feels some sort of supernatural reaction in his body vitae courses through his system. He manages to haul himself up a few more inches.
Archer hears the door swing open and wrenches himself up a few more feet. He's still half in half out of the shaft when the two men burst into the shop.

*Diego *is trying to haul himself up onto the ledge above the doorway, unfortunately he's doing it without being seen, which involves a one handed haul. He doesn't get up before the two figures push their way into the room.

Through a crack in the door, *Cole *can see the two figures pushing their way into the room, the larger one snarls, baring teeth filed to points. He gently rests the smaller figure against the table and starts toward Archer massive blade in hand.

*Diego *reflexively dropped behind the door as it slides open. Since only the top of the door is glass he's out of sight.(For now, he'll be visible when the door swings closed).

*Diego *can see the smaller figure is a scrawny south east Asian woman, maybe in her 40s half crouching half clinging to the table in front of him. She's piereced in places he'd never imagine, like the back of her neck, and lines of bone along her forearms. A ratty trench coat she's wearing has several long bloody slashes. He can see open wounds; deep gashes with ragged ebony edges that are slowly oozing blood.
The smaller figure is clutching a large, wrapped parcel. 
*Diego *is close enough to reach out and touch her.

[sblock=Initiative Order]
Le Roll (yes there were two rolls, the first one had some sort of malformed command, I just rolled again. Since the npcs are going last in the second roll I'm not expecting much in the way of complaints)
12 - Diego
11 - Cole
11 - Archer
9 - NPCs
[/sblock]

[sblock=The spending of blood points and Willpower]So I spent some blood and will on behalf of Archer. And even with six dice he's generated precisely 0 successes.

I think the new system will be that you should put a "block" on your character if you don't want me to spend Willpower or Blood points for you. (you can block either or, or block whenever you want, like if you get low on blood or whatever).

Honestly I was expecting him to get a success (if I have my math right the odds of rolling six dice and getting 0 successes is around 4.66%) -- but them's the breaks.[/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 14, 2008)

Beth picks up the statue and examines it more closely, completely unaware of anything going on downstairs.  With the idol still in her hand, she moves to the strange leather drying on the rack and curiously feels it, nothing the texture.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2008)

Archer burns some more blood in his attempt to get further up into the shaft.

"Judas would like to keep his legs, yes he would," he stammers in the third person while trying to escape the machete wielder.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole patiently waits for their new visitors to make the first move before ventures out onto the scene.


----------



## Graf (Apr 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that Cole's action is "do nothing but watch".[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 15, 2008)

Diego hides behind the door, waiting. His newfound knife in hand, he waits patiently for them to make a move. He plans out his movements in his head........... if the man with the machete moved forward, he was going to trip him.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: If the man with the knife is going to take a swing at Archer, then he will burst out of the door with the gun pointing at the gun and will attempt to order him to stand down.


----------



## Graf (Apr 16, 2008)

*Upstairs*
[sblock=Beth]The idol is heavy in Beth's hand and slightly cool to the touch. Holding it under her arm she approaches the drying rack. It looks like its a folding wire rack fro drying clothing, the warmth is provided by a jury rigged space heater.

The long strips are soft to the touch and still slightly wet; they smell of human blood.

Beth hears a commotion from downstairs, sounds like clattering and loud conversation or yelling. She can't make out specific words.[/sblock]

*Down in the Shop*
[sblock=Diego's Knife]Diego's new "knife" isn't really a knife.
Yes, I am a very pedantic man.

Let's just call it the eviscerator.[/sblock]

[sblock=New Initiative Order]
12 - Diego: hiding behind the door (0 successes) and watching to see what they do
11 - Archer
9 - NPCs

Cole -- Delaying unless sword-guy attacks Archer
[/sblock]

Things begin to happen very quickly.

The large primitive is headed toward *Archer*.

The smaller primitive is yelling something; it's not a language anyone is familiar with.

*Archer *focuses, expending more blood to enhance his strength. He finally gets a handle on his newfound physical prowess, hauling himself up the shaft with alacrity. Before he realizes it he's fully up into the shaft.

The large primitive makes a wild grab for *Archer*'s ankle but he's just too slow.

[sblock=Archer's current level of strength]Got confused about how blood works.
So the die roll had two extra dice, not four, but it doesn't matter since even whacking off the two right ones Archer has two successes.

Next turn his strength will be normal unless he spends blood again.[/sblock]

The smaller primitive is yelling something again, pointing at the dead body of the slasher who ambushed the group earlier. She's holding herself up on the table.

The larger primitive shakes his head for a moment, shielding his eyes from the harsh glow of the lightbulb he tries to look up the shaft. *Archer *has an excellent view of the man's broad face, the filed teeth, the extensive bone and stone piercings, the hostile, irritated look, squinting eyes trying to make out detail.

His massive sword would be a fierce item to deploy in an open space, but with it's dull tip it's poorly suited to thrusting up the tight shaft. The large slasher hefts the blade impotently making little involuntary swinging motions with it.

The smaller figure barks out a single, imperious sounding command.

The larger figure nods, abandons trying to get at *Archer *and turns back toward the entryway.

And he sees *Diego *crouching behind the door.

The smaller female primitive sees the expression on her companions face, and she's already diving out of the way, with the wrapped package in hand.

Bellowing the large primitive raises his oversized machete in a two handed grip and bears down on the young thief; the tip skitters along the wooden boards of the ceiling as he bounds forward knocking the table out of the way.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 16, 2008)

Beth runs back to the opening to see what is going on downstairs.  She still has the idol in her hands.


----------



## Graf (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]We're still in combat rounds effectively. Diego will get to do something, probably not something very fancy, before the big guy takes a swing at him.

Once I have an idea what everyone is doing (other than Beth who's already posted) I'll push on. I may get a bit busy from now through the weekend though, so no rush if you're held up.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 18, 2008)

"Hold still! I do not want to harm anyone here..."


----------



## Graf (Apr 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming the silence on the part of blood and festy means nobody's going to interview in the slashing. (Wasn't Cole going to pop out with a gun?)

I realize I did post saying "no rush" and I was busy this weekend and now with a test, so no worries about not posting.
Anyway...[/sblock]

The Slasher heedless of Diego's words, drives his blade down into Diego with punishing force. Even leaping back into the window a deep slice is opened in *Diego*'s unliving flesh; running from collar bone to almost his waist.
[sblock=The damage]Diego's taken another 4 lethal. I assumed he's finished healing the previous wound. Current statushttp://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pNNbkNdUDj3NAzC8kdhWSDg [/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 22, 2008)

OCC: Sorry RL has reared its ugly head. Will post shortly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 22, 2008)

Diego growls in a mixture of rage and pain. "You dumb@$$ sonova......" He slashes hard with is own blade, trying to end the Slasher's life in one hit.


roll:  Diego's attack (7d10.hitsopen(8,10)=7)


----------



## Graf (Apr 23, 2008)

*Diego*'s strike nicks the large man's throat.
An instant later a massive gusher of blood shoots forth, coating the ceiling with a layer of  blood and filling the area with a thin red mist.

The primitive blinks once, before slowly toppling over.

The female primitive, soaked in her comrade's blood, stares in disbelief for a moment. Then she prostrates herself before *Diego*, holding the bound package before her like an offering.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2008)

Archer looked about within the shaft for a weapon, then heard the thud in the room below him and what seemed to be a cessation of activities. Cautiously, he dropped from the shaft to survey the room. He shook his head in disbelief and smiled as he saw the blood drenched woman bowing down before Diego.

"Planning on starting a religion, Diego?" he asked as he took a seat on the counter, "It appears you've already baptized your first follower in blood.

Archer left the counter to go analyze the remains of the sizable attacker.

"Blood for the blood god, skulls for the skull throne." Archer chuckled at his own joke, "I wonder what information your new friend can offer us."

He cleared his throat, then coughed into his handkerchief.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 23, 2008)

"Yes. Most impressive Mr. Diego. I would say that you handled that situation quite well." Praises Cole as he walks back into the main room. He gives Diego a small nod with a smirk as he makes he way towards the offering female. "No lets see what we have here shall we..." Says Cole as he takes the offered gift from the injured women.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 23, 2008)

Diego's mouth drops open. First time he had ever seen anything like that. Woman, tell me who you are and why you are here."


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, Diego's finishing move completely distracted me.

This game is so swingy. It's cool b/c you're all vampires and basically anything can happen and you'll be fine, but it'd be pretty gritty for other groups.

Anyway, Beth saw Archer down in the shaft, then saw him slip down and heard the conversation so far. She can either come down and stay up, or whatever you like.
Climbing with the idol is awkward but not a serious thing.[/sblock]

[sblock=Deigo's condition]Diego is fine. Technically part of his torso isn't quite as attached as he'd like, but he's functional, and since he's a vampire he'll stay that way.

But he's only got 6 vitae, so if he heals he'll be at 5.
5 Vitae = _hungry_
_hungry_, as I'm sure everyone remembers, means "sight of blood causes Wassail (hunger frenzy) check"
Lotsa blood around.

Just mentioning it.
[/sblock]

The woman grudgingly releases the blood soaked package to *Cole*. It's wrapped in thick paper. Maybe the size of an encyclopedia.



			
				Diego said:
			
		

> Woman, tell me who you are and why you are here."



She cautiously raises her eyes. Her lips purse, in obvious pain she says "No... engrish..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

Diego nods, and motions for her to stay where she is. "I know broken spanish, anyone know a fluent language?" He looks down at his torn body, "Bastard got me good. I need ......... food, and soon I think."



ooc: I don't know off the top of my head what is required (if anything) to speak another language. I would assume Diego would know at least some Spanish (hence the name)


----------



## Graf (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=The language she's speaking]Isn't Spanish. 
You buy "speaking languages", I think it's one skill dot per language.

I'd make an academics check, probably with some sort of penalty to try to identify a language. [/sblock]


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 24, 2008)

Beth climbs down the shaft to see what's going on.  She'll take the idol with her.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

OOC: There is no 'Speak languages' Skill on the Vt:R character sheet...... is there?


Carefully, Cole unwrapes the book sized object and sets it on the nearest counter. With a delicate hand he inspects what is inside.  "Mr. Archer, would you mind searching Mr. Diego's newest master piece. It might contain some useful information."


OOC: Does Cole know what language she is speaking.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 24, 2008)

Diego shakes his head, language barriers sucked. "Diego." he said pointing to himself. He tilts his head slightly to the side, furrowing his eyebrows as he points to the woman. Seemingly asking her what her name is. "Perhaps....... we should take her to Nice. I would like to take the package to the Nosferatu, since they seem to have the ability to scrounge up information from anywhere."


----------



## Graf (Apr 25, 2008)

*Beth* slips back into the room through trap door, bearing a big roughly covered rock.

From the shouts during the fight *Cole* didn't really pick up any words he's heard. From his travels on the continent he's encountered a smattering of different languages but nothing really comes to mind.

Inside the package is a book, it looks old. There is a looping gold script on the leather cover. 

The woman's eyes flair when she sees the idol but otherwise she stays where she is.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2008)

Archer looked awkward when the subject of languages was brought up. Mandarin would have been useful at this point if he'd bothered keeping his skills sharp, it was a fairly common language throughout Southeast Asia. That said though, he doubted the odds of these particular folks being too familiar with it.

"I'd recommend Mandarin, if anyone knows it," rusty gears grinded within Archer's head, refusing to budge an inch.

It would take a bit of time and effort to dig up what was lost inside his head to negligence, something he'd have to do eventually.



			
				Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Carefully, Cole unwrapes the book sized object and sets it on the nearest counter. With a delicate hand he inspects what is inside. "Mr. Archer, would you mind searching Mr. Diego's newest master piece. It might contain some useful information."




Something Archer felt confident about.

"With pleasure, Cole," and he moves over to carefully review the book's contents.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"What have you there Ms. Beth?" Asks Cole as watches the young girl jump down from the second floor.


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 26, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> "What have you there Ms. Beth?" Asks Cole as watches the young girl jump down from the second floor.




Beth tosses the statue up in air carelessly and catches it again as she looks at the strange woman.  "Some sort of idol or something.  Geez, what happened to that guy?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

"Mr. Diego decided to give him a new necktie." Says Cole as he moves towards the idole. "Mind if I take a look?" He asks as he motions the item in order to get a better look at it. "Also Ms. Beth, can you communicate with Mr. Diego's new desciple? She would no doubt be able to shead some light to our current situation."


----------



## Graf (Apr 28, 2008)

Archer picks up the book and looks at it. [sblock=Archer - Academics]Giving it a once over he comes to  some initial conclusions: It looks old (more than 100 years), the writing is arabic, the construction is sturdy, it's been well maintained.
Despite the large size and thickness the number of pages is not large, perhaps 50. Inside there are both symbolic style drawings and neat arabic writing the placement of which is "funny".

Studying the book is an extended roll. You have 1 success. You have to accumulate successes to find out more (generally you'll get new information at '5'). Each roll is an hour. If you miss a roll you get "stuck" and need to get help.
There is a finite amount of stuff you can figure out without actually being able to read the book.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2008)

"This text is old, probably over a century. Sturdy, well-kept. It's in Arabic, and not many pages, but they're thick. Drawings too, look like they hold meaning. There's something not quite right about how the Arabic is set out. Determining anything more will take time and facilities we don't have," what Archer was going to say was that he required a library, but he didn't want to say anything sensitive around the groveling woman, whether or not she couldn't speak English.

"Beth, when you have a moment I'd like you to take a quick look through this book and see if any of it matches what you saw in Frank's room, if it's not too much trouble" while Beth went through the book Archer looked for something clean to wrap the book in, "This place seems to have more than a few nooks and crannies, but we need to look the whole place over before we can be confident that we have everything that could be of use to us. Is there anything anyone needs from here in particular?"


----------



## industrygothica (Apr 28, 2008)

Beth looks at the book as requested.


----------



## Graf (Apr 29, 2008)

Beth picks up the book, spends about 5 minutes paging through it, none of the diagrams match the one on the wall. She finds she can't draw any other conclusions.

It's an entire book filled with arabic, lots of pictures, chooping up the image into different fragments and trying to compare it to other fragments in the book is possible, but time consuming and difficult. She doesn't speak arabic after all.

The situation is a bit overwhelming. It's hard to avoid the trickles of blood oozing down from the ceiling and more than a few pages wind up smeared with blood as she works. 

As if to punctuate the extremities of the situation the woman lets out a groan and topples over. It looks like at least one of her wounds has opened up again.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 29, 2008)

Diego shakes his head, "If ya'll wanna go look around, be quick about it. I don't want her dying on us. At least not til we figure out what the hell is going on." Diego kneels next to the woman, attempting to stop the lifeblood from leaving the woman.


----------



## Graf (Apr 29, 2008)

The woman is breathing, her eyes are closed, the blood flow is not copious. 
Diego's got some rudimentary understanding of first aid but the wounds on the woman's body, ragged with long black edges, look serious. He makes a haphazard attempt to bind her wounds with strips from the other primitives cloak, but he's not sure that it's very effective.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Apr 29, 2008)

Diego looks around, his frustration evident on his face. "Hurry the F@#$ up will ya? I don't want this b@#$@ dying on us here!"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Grabing the idole Cole begins to head out of the shop and towards the car. "Perhaps it would be best for us to depart. Ms. Beth be a dear and help Mr. Diego with his disciple, Mr. Archer hide the body, cover up our tracks and be sure to take that book. I will get the car." Says Cole.


----------



## Graf (Apr 30, 2008)

The idol is not as heavy as Cole expected. The alley outside is deserted, as he makes his way to the car Cole notes that there is a beaten-up chevy parked outside of the alley.


----------



## Graf (Apr 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Going offline for 24-48 hours. Should post before the weekend. Please feel free to move around, get back in the car head somewhere, whatever you like.[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 1, 2008)

Archer shrugged. Dead body disposal. This was new. The old man probably wouldn't be too hard to move, but the big guy? He looked for rugs or large sections of cloth, perhaps curtains or the like.

"That big bloke is going to be a tad hard to move," he said in his blended accent.

Beyond the bodies, he needed to foul up anything they had left behind, confuse any following investigation. The idea of playing cleaner appealed to him, as it meant he would be laying the foundations for undermining the future efforts of opposition.

"I'll need keys to the truck, and rope... or maybe not," a plan was starting to formulate as he looked around the small shop, then he remembered something "What are we going to do with the injured woman? She could spill everything she saw and I do believe she got a pretty good look at all of us. Everything I do is moot when a witness can explain everything."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 2, 2008)

Diego smiled, "She'll not be leaving us until we say so. Ain't that right little lady?" He looked around the room, "Be easier to burn the place down. Plenty of stuff in here that will light up, we gotta hang around until it is visible though. Can't have somebody coming and putting it out."


----------



## Graf (May 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]It, of course, depends on how cooperative the self-mutilating apparently non-English speaking cultist is feeling. 
Well officer... we had just gotten back from a fight, with this big magical book, and we found some vampires in our shop, so my companion tried to stab one of them, but the vampire went all ninja and totally splattered him. So I knelt down in obeisance... yes, kneeling before the powerful is part of my religious beliefs,... 
I'm sorry? Oh yes there were several vampires there. Three males and a young female. In fact, the young female had apparently climbed up our booby trapped shaft to steal our dark idol so I think you should charge her with theft as well....
Not that I don't respect your paranoia of course. Vampire is about paranoia.

You can get a short length of rope from behind the counter and the man has the keys to the chevy in his pocket.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 2, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

Cole carefully pulls up the car to the alley way. He quickly exit the vehicle and goes back into the shop. “Burning the place would be easier however that would also draw more attention then we can handle. Disposing of the obvious will suffice. The owners of this place are not exactly going to go to the cops. Plus if they did, who in their right minds would believe them.” Answers Cole as he walks back into shop. “No, our concerns are with the Prince other similar hierarchies. The night is almost over which means we do not have much time. Mr. Diego, Ms Beth, take the idol, our guest and their truck to Mr. Diego’s colleague. Hopefully they can divine additional information. Mr. Archer and I will take the car and the book and go report to the Prince. We can link back up tomorrow night.”


----------



## industrygothica (May 2, 2008)

"Whatever," Beth says simply, having no better ideas of her own to offer.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 2, 2008)

"Nah, that's not the best idea. Who's to say the Prince doesn't just take the book and tell us to forget about it. We can give it to him...........in time. I say let's learn what we can. There is a reason that each clan sticks together.  I imagine each of the clans has more than a few secrets. The Nos will be the best place to start. We need to take it all to the nosferatu." Diego leans against the doorframe, seemingly ready to take his time on the upcoming argument.


----------



## Graf (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]So... Deigo seems like he wants to have a discussion. Anybody want to discuss with Diego?

Should I move you all to the car?[/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 8, 2008)

Archer seemed to agonize over some kind of situation within the shop. He looked from corpse to corpse, his brow furrowed in perplexity.

"I'd sooner keep the book in our possession than give it to any party outside of we whose fates are bound together," he says, changing the focus of his attention to the others, "I'd hazard the book is linked to the Arabic and symbols we found in Frank's residence, which poses the possibility of it being connected to us."

Archer picked his way around the blood on the floor as he began to work. He removed a few of the more expensive looking items in the store, putting them into the back of the truck. He then took some paper from behind the counter, and using it to keep his fingerprints off the cultists' weapons, placed the old man's knife into the big man's neck wound and the big man's machete into the old man's side. He took a few minutes after that obscuring anything else he could find that could point to the nature of the incident, then left some misleading evidence just to be sure.

"That should be sufficient to confuse people," he said, with a satisfied nod, and left the store.

[sblock=ooc]Investigation + Wits check to sabotage the crime scene: 0 successes

Somewhat perplexing and infuriating, but such is the fall of the dice.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 9, 2008)

The group piles into the car.
Heard you did some nice slicing. *Biggs *says to *Diego*, I get some decent swords and I'll show you a thing or two.

The car drives off into the night. Unless people say otherwise *Biggs *is heading back to Blackcoats mansion.

[sblock=OOC]Yeah. nWoD is pretty swingy in terms of results. Not that it's not interesting...[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (May 9, 2008)

"Then take care who you show, or the book may find a way of disappearing from us." 

Diego nods at Biggs' comment, but didn't reply.  He was unwilling to feed the hunter's ego.


----------



## Graf (May 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC the woman]You can direct Biggs to take you to a hospital too of course. Or just dump her on a streetcorner. Or whatever you like.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 12, 2008)

*Cole Braddock*

“Understood. So we are all in agreement then. We source our contacts and meet back together tomorrow night.” Agrees Cole as he jumps into the car along with Archer and drive off towards the Princes’ Palace. As soon as they make their way into the night Cole looks out the window and asks, “Let’s stop by the ‘Office’. There is one more thing that we need to do before we retire for the evening.” 

OOC: If there is not enough time in the night to begin this arc then it can wait.


----------



## Graf (May 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]The car is currently headed toward Blackcoat's Mansion which is located on the outskirts of town. The princes' haven/office is in center of town the top floor of a skyscraper.

You don't need to roleplay out what you do with the woman. You can just tell me and we'll _fast forward_ through it.

Since it's been like... months real time on night three (or maybe it just feels that way) my inclination is to say that you really need to head back to blackcoat's soon, or else you'll be experiencing some "sun issues".[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (May 20, 2008)

After dropping off the unconscious woman at the doorstep of a hospital you drive back to Blackcoat's Mansion; you make it to the top of the bone jarring hill as the sky begins to lighten.

*Blackcoat's Mansion*
*Nice *is waiting inside and immediately pulls *Archer *over to the side. "How do you feel?"

After getting *Archer*'s response he continues "LB apparently caught up with your sire, I haven't heard the details but I heard he set her on fire and then threw her in front of a train."

It's fairly obvious that *Nice *thinks she's been destroyed. He's distracted and not paying attention so it's easy to slip the book past him (either down to the tank or stash it somewhere else in the mansion).

After the conversation is complete you're all locked into the tank for the night.


----------



## industrygothica (May 20, 2008)

"Mmmm... another day in the slammer," Beth says stoically as she plops down on the floor, eying the rat-hole in the wall.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2008)

"I see," after the intense night of footwork the news seemed anticlimactic, "Hmph."

Was Archer meant to feel different now?

Was Celeste really dead?

"And her ghoul?" if Frank was still ticking there were answers to be sought from him. Allusions to a more intricate, overarching plot hung like paranoia in the back of Archer's mind.

Burnt and hit by a train. The suffering would probably have been intense and brief if that was indeed the case. Wasn't he meant to have some kind of sense for, or connection to, Celeste? Archer couldn't help but doubt, but there was an incident previously that night that may have been related. He'd have to wait until he heard from LB himself.


----------



## Graf (May 30, 2008)

Ghoul? I'm sure they're on him if he's important.

*Archer *still feels very intensely about *Celeste*, it's difficult to get his mind off the idea of her being in trouble, or pain. The thought torments the restless imaginings that pass for dreams in his new existence.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2008)

"Hmm," the thought of Celeste being dead didn't sit well with Archer.

She was still alive, he hoped, but he had nothing to go on beyond his gut feeling. Out of curiosity, he assessed the colours around Nice. There seemed to be patterns to the colours when he had assessed them in past,  and they seemed to reveal something of the owner's present status if read correctly, like some kind of huge, complex mood ring.

"Thanks, Nice, he inclined his head respectfully in a pseudo-nod, "Is your source solid?"


----------



## Graf (Jun 4, 2008)

*Nice *chuckles, it's an unpleasant sound. Whatever's under that scarf of his isn't normal vocal apparatus.
The source? he gestures at the ceiling vaguely, yeah, I would say so.

As the conversation continues Archer pushes himself to see beyond the reality that he experiences day to day. After some time he manages to push his vision into another diminsion, color washes over everything.
[sblock=Aura]Nice's Aura is fundamentally pale. Archer picks out two colors. Light Blue shot through with Vermilion.[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth]The world around you spins, you feel an intense pull as your vision reorients: you're suddenly looking at Nice. But he looks trippy, like he's in a psychedelic poster. Pulsing with weird colors.

[sblock=OOC]Archer's use of Auspex has triggered your own "latent" abilities. [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2008)

Calm. Happy. Nothing to be suspect of.

"Alright, thanks for the heads up," Archer proceeded down to the tank.

He distracted himself with reading until the desire for sleep overcame him.


----------



## Graf (Jun 16, 2008)

*Dreams*

[sblock=OOC]The fact that some people get long dreams and others don't is sorta unfair. For that I apologize.[/sblock]

[sblock=Archer]You're a student again. Working the linguistics degree you'll never finish. 

Warm light comes in from your window. Your old girlfriend is asleep on the bed; which is strange. You didn't know her in college. You met in Budapest; much later. But there she is curled up on the bed just like she was the last time you saw her.

The light is illuminating a book you're reading. _No wonder I can't understand it..._ you find yourself thinking. It's not modern Arabic at all.

The light is very warm, soothing. You almost feel like it's making you drunk. You look up. But the quad of the campus isn't there. Instead it's a city an old city.

The sun is huge and red. From this angle it looks massive, like it fills the sky. And the light is so warm and invigorating. It feels wonderful.

OOC When Archer awakes it's like no time has passed since the years past, when he could read and write arabic and chinese.

The book in the dream is the book you got from the woman at the spice shop. Glancing at it again when you get the chance confirms that it's old Arabic (so speaking Arabic is helpful, because it hasn't changes as much as other languages, but it'll still take some Academics rolls to dig through it).

You don't think you've ever been to a city like the one you dreamed of. It was big, obviously a large sprawl, but everything was low to the ground, no skyscrapers or anything like that.[/sblock]

[sblock=Biggs - Yes. He gets a dream. I wrote it for him months ago darn it.]Biggs walks into his usual bar.

As usual it's populated by a bunch of scum. The guy with the claw-glove, hockey-mask-guy, fish-guy and the rest of their ilk are taking up most of the room. He gets cold looks as he wanders in, but he brushes it off and goes over to "his side".

All the regulars are there. The guy with the chainsaw for a hand waves from the corner. Biggs nods to John Crow and his crew as he makes his way to his table.
He slides into his seat and realizes there's somebody at his table.

A black and white. Japanese samurai dude. Doesn't look out of place among the good guys. Rases a tea cup. Like he's toasting Biggs.
Biggs hears ed up Japanese stringed music in the background.
He knows the guy. He knows the music.
*****************
Biggs snaps violently awake in in the morning.[/sblock]

[sblock=Beth]Your dream is indistinct. 

There's a friendly lady, and she's dancing. 
Everyone comes up to her to dance, and she dances with handsome man after handsome man.
There is a great red sun hanging low over the sky, suffusing everything with a hot tingling light.
After each dance the man lies down on soft black earth and stops moving. 

You ask her to teach you, but she just takes your hand. And leads you to the shade and then goes back to finish her dance with her waiting partner.

It's cold in the shade. And it looks so so warm and inviting out in the sun.[/sblock]

[sblock=Cole]Cole dreams the same dreams he always seems to see. From his time in torpor. Celeste doesn't appear tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Graf (Jun 16, 2008)

*Begin Fourth Night*​
[sblock=Condition]Now Diego is quite _hungry_. (Unfortunately he's an NPC... unless I'm very lucky and Only comes back to us :/)

Beth is a bit hungry (but not _hungry_ - the game state - just hungry). Everyone else is full on blood and will power.[/sblock]

*The Tank*
You all rouse yourselves shortly after dawn.

Almost immediately thereafter the door of the tank begins to make the _crank crank crank_ sound it makes when someone is undoing the lock.
[sblock=Auspex]Beth and Archer can hear Nice making "yes sir" sounds. The torrent of incoherent cursing mixed with a crackly electronic sounds suggests that LB is on the phone with him.

And very unhappy.[/sblock]

*Nice *comes through the door. He looks a bit scattered, instead of the black trenchcoat you're accustomed to seeing him in he's barefoot,  got on a pair of black corduroy pants and an extremely worn Doors T-Shirt, with several holes in it. 
His red scarf is wrapped and tied around his face and upper chest, obscuring everything below his nose and above his sternum. 

Nice is juggling a rotary phone (with a very long cord), the phone's headset and a newspaper.

yes sir, yes sir, no, no I'm down here now.

*Nice *wordlessly holds out a copy of the local newspaper in one hand while holding the phone a foot away from his ear.

On the front page, on top of the fold the headline blares

SUBURBAN MASSACRE
Motel Murders!
Neighborhood of Freedmont Horrified!
Police: Ethnic gang violence!

Quickly paging through the newspaper reveals the following points:

The motel is the the Redthorn that the group considered (?) visiting yesterday; where the mysterious Gangrel, *Merchant*, was supposed to be staying.
police estimate the conflict occurred in the "early evening" and are "at a loss to explain why the conflict was not discovered until morning; though they cite the fact that the room was the most remote in the hotel"
the bodies belong to a "local ethnic street gang"
Though not mentioned by name the room was apparently in an "rented out by an unidentified man, known to the police to be  former resident of the area who'd recently returned"
the resident's body wasn't found and police are "actively seeking the individual in question; the person's name is being withheld by police to allow a smooth investigation".
there are reports of a "late model Chevrolet driving erratically out of the parking lot around 7pm".
Shocked Maid (complete with a picture of a wide eyed looking Hispanic woman who apparently found the bodies around 6am) "Parts... were everywhere.... like there was a savage beast."
In addition to the front page article there is at least one or two follow up articles. And an anonymous editorial that's ostensibly about jobs, but which is (at best) a thinly veiled anti-immigrant screed. 

The screaming on the phone seems to be building to some sort of creshendo when it abruptly cuts off in an unplesant crackle. Nice gently sets the headset back down and puts the phone on the floor.

So... maybe we'd better talk about what you were doing last night?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2008)

"Swung by Celeste's abode, and Gkao Golden Spice," Archer's accented rasp sounded honestly surprised, "Oddly enough, we had exactly nothing to do with that incident. Should we be looking into it?"

The last question sounded as though it had been posed to everyone in the tank, and not just Nice.

After a night's rest Archer remembered Raghunandan's words to him. If he was still attached to Celeste, she wasn't dead. She was still alive, somewhere.


----------

